# March IUI ladies and testers



## kristinaettc

Hello ladies! This is for those of us who started the Feb IUI cycle and are moving on to March! First time IUI'ers welcome! 

As with the Feb posts - we will stay positive and embrace the hope that we may conceive this cycle. 

Below are the names of all the women in this thread and we will post everyone's test date, and results, if shared.

:dust: to all!

Let's see some nice :bfp: this month!!!

Beware the Ides of March :winkwink:

*March IUIs*
kristinaettc 
TypeA TTC
Mommy81
Amcolecchi 
Sunflower5678
flutter_flyy
usamom - 3/3/13 :bfp:
Amelia8083
krystinab
augustluvers
karena547
bettybee1
Fredael
Ready2BMummy
4everWishful
Kismat026
knb
Mommy's Angel
ajd36
BabyHopes1974
goldstns
Looking4hope
barbikins
we can't wait


----------



## typeA TTC

Woohoo! I'm definitely going to be having another IUI in march. I go for a follie check tomorrow!!


----------



## kristinaettc

typeA TTC said:


> Woohoo! I'm definitely going to be having another IUI in march. I go for a follie check tomorrow!!

Good luck! is this your mid cycle u/s?


----------



## Mommy81

Hi girls! Count me in too, IUI #2 March 2nd & 3rd (b2b)

We need some BFP's!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kristinaettc

Mommy81 said:


> Hi girls! Count me in too, IUI #2 March 2nd & 3rd (b2b)
> 
> We need some BFP's!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

fx'd for you!


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hey Ladies!!! I am testing March 3rd!!! and I can't wait!!! Super nervous because it was my first IUI and round of clomid, I hope it all worked!


----------



## kristinaettc

Amcolecchi said:


> Hey Ladies!!! I am testing March 3rd!!! and I can't wait!!! Super nervous because it was my first IUI and round of clomid, I hope it all worked!

Good luck with your test! Hopefully it's :bfp:!


----------



## Sunflower5678

I'm in too! My 3rd iui was yesterday, so I will be testing on March 11th. 
Fx for all the ladies this month! :thumbup:


----------



## typeA TTC

Yep it will be my mid cycle ultrasound!! Hopin for multiple follies!!


----------



## flutter_flyy

Hi Ladies,
Mind if i join you all? Just done with my iui yday. Keeping my fingers crossed. Sunflower, how many follociles did you have this time? Are you guyz bedding tonight, just to increase your chances? Anybody had cramping after IUI?


----------



## usamom

Hello ladies! Good luck and baby dust to all of you. I should test on March 04! Hope to see a lot of BFPs here!


----------



## Amcolecchi

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: TO ALL YOU LADIES!!! :)


----------



## kristinaettc

Welcome! Sunflower5678, flutter_flyy and usamom. fx'd for all of you!!!


----------



## typeA TTC

Just got a call from my FS with my E2. It was 76 which I think is kinda low but she said I was off to a good start. At least I think she said 76....she was on speakerphone and I was in a restaurant. But I'm going in tomorrow for an ultrasound and follie check. I'll be out of town all weekend so I'm going to see her at 730am before I leave town and then will be back on monday. Hoping to have my next iui next Saturday! Everything moves pretty quickly until the 2WW. that's the worst part!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi girls! It's me Jazzy that some of ya know already 

On CD6 and go in on 3/4 for my U/S check to see how these follies are progressing. They upped my meds, but so far nothing but hot flashes at night. Knock on wood! lol.


----------



## Sunflower5678

flutter_flyy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Mind if i join you all? Just done with my iui yday. Keeping my fingers crossed. Sunflower, how many follociles did you have this time? Are you guyz bedding tonight, just to increase your chances? Anybody had cramping after IUI?

Welcome flutter fly! I had 2 large follies on the left. So, after the iui I laid on my left side. I don't know if that does anything, but it's worth a try. I was pretty crampy after the iui (my cervix was completely closed, so, she had to dilate). I tried to get my husband in the mood, but was REJECTED! Infertility definitely takes it's tole on a marriage! How are you feeling?


----------



## typeA TTC

JazzyFresh said:


> Hi girls! It's me Jazzy that some of ya know already
> 
> On CD6 and go in on 3/4 for my U/S check to see how these follies are progressing. They upped my meds, but so far nothing but hot flashes at night. Knock on wood! lol.

Jazzy- how do you like the follistim. It has been a miracle drug for me. I don't respond to clomid r femara so I'm on follistim only. At first I was little freaked out about it but 3 cycles later it's like second nature. Good luck!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Type A ~

You know what... I don't think the Follistim has really affected me. I think it is more the Clomid so far. But i took the Follistim just for the 1st time last night though. Today I just started wickedly breaking out on my face... I figure the hormones are working and just going to pick up some acne cream... TINTED! lol


----------



## typeA TTC

Haha! Well I started out on 25iu and worked my way up to 125 which is my magic dose and makes those follies grow! The first time I had 1 follie, but last time I had 2-3. Hoping for at least 3 this time!!


----------



## Amelia8083

May I join? My plan is to keep positive thoughts for this upcoming cycle so I am looking for some buddies. I will doing my first ever iui in march due to male factor. Just waiting for the:witch: so I can schedule my cd 3 scan. :happydance:


----------



## flutter_flyy

Sunflower5678 said:


> flutter_flyy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Mind if i join you all? Just done with my iui yday. Keeping my fingers crossed. Sunflower, how many follociles did you have this time? Are you guyz bedding tonight, just to increase your chances? Anybody had cramping after IUI?
> 
> Welcome flutter fly! I had 2 large follies on the left. So, after the iui I laid on my left side. I don't know if that does anything, but it's worth a try. I was pretty crampy after the iui (my cervix was completely closed, so, she had to dilate). I tried to get my husband in the mood, but was REJECTED! Infertility definitely takes it's tole on a marriage! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I did the same. Had 2 follicles on my left, so laid on my left side after iui too. My nurse had a grin on her face when i did, but i culdnt care less :) !! All for the baby. Sorry to hear about your cervix, it happened to me last time. Hope your feeling better now. I had cramps after iui - not too bad, but enough make me take it easy. And about the bedding, he was getting worked up too, made him watch an episode of Spartacus and the mood was set :devil: . Sorry if that sounds gross, but this cycle i want to give it my best. Hope its all worth it, and its our cycle.

Type A and Jazzy , all the best for your scans, hope you get a good number of follicles. 

Welcome Amelia :)!! And all the best for ur cd3 scan. Keep us updated


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well:flower:

We went for our US this am, and triggered. I have three follies, 20, 17, and 15 mm. So I am SUPER HAPPY! B2B IUI's tomorrow and Sunday!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JazzyFresh

typeA TTC said:


> Haha! Well I started out on 25iu and worked my way up to 125 which is my magic dose and makes those follies grow! The first time I had 1 follie, but last time I had 2-3. Hoping for at least 3 this time!!

Ooooooooh.... I want 2-3!!! lol. I think since I am older that I could have like 5 and just get one fertilized! lmao


----------



## Amcolecchi

hahah Jazzy I agree!!! Then we can be done and not worried about having to try again and it taking years and years!!!!


----------



## kristinaettc

@Amelia8083 - of course you can join! Welcome!


----------



## Sunflower5678

Flutter fly- Spartacus worked?!? That's awesome! 2-follies...that's double the chances! Hopefully march will be our lucky month! 
Gl to everyone's scans and 2wws! :thumbup:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well:flower:
> 
> We went for our US this am, and triggered. I have three follies, 20, 17, and 15 mm. So I am SUPER HAPPY! B2B IUI's tomorrow and Sunday!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG... that is awesome, Mommy81 :happydance: So excited & happy for you!!! I pray that I get results such as that!!! Best of luck with your IUI's this weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

Good Morning ladies!

I had a successful IUI this morning, and go back again tomorrow morning. Hubby's post wash was 48 million, 15 million more than last months!

So I am hoping that with the 15 million more and the extra follie this month, my chances could be better! FX'ed!

How's everyone else today??


----------



## kristinaettc

Mommy81 said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> 
> I had a successful IUI this morning, and go back again tomorrow morning. Hubby's post wash was 48 million, 15 million more than last months!
> 
> So I am hoping that with the 15 million more and the extra follie this month, my chances could be better! FX'ed!
> 
> How's everyone else today??

that's awesome! fx'd for this month!

afm - it's been a crazy busy week with work. Got some new supplements and started seeing an acupuncturist on top of my RE visits. We'll see if any of this works, but since my journey is nearing an end (based on what I can afford to do), I'm pulling out all the stops! I go back to my RE for a mid-cycle u/s on Wednesday.


----------



## Amcolecchi

Awesome numbers mommy!!! Good luck :)


----------



## usamom

Hello ladies.. I just tested and got my :bfp: today. I finally believe it's real. 9 days post HCG booster and the test line is darker than the control. Now just praying that it sticks.. Putting positive thoughts and energy out into the universe that I have one or two sticky beans in there!


----------



## kristinaettc

usamom said:


> Hello ladies.. I just tested and got my :bfp: today. I finally believe it's real. 9 days post HCG booster and the test line is darker than the control. Now just praying that it sticks.. Putting positive thoughts and energy out into the universe that I have one or two sticky beans in there!

Congrats!!! fx'd for your sticky bean(s)!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies do you mind if I join? My name is Krystina and I've been trying for almost 2 years. I have a small right ovary and possible blockage in my right tube. This is my first treatment cycle and I'm doing 75iu of follistim. I've had 2 shots so far and strangely my bleeding has picked up. Has this ever happened to any one? 

Congrats usamom!
Fx everyone gets bfps this cycle!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey there girls... I hope that I can join you ladies. :hi:

I'm cd 6 today. I was supposed to be doing Ivf but my insurance wants me to be treated like an iui patient and if needed we can convert to Ivf just as I did in December 2012. Right now I had my u/b cd4 on Friday and I was told to start follistim 75ui every night. I return tomorrow for a follicle check and blood work. 

As I read the thread I believe I saw that there are two of you on follistim, what dose are you on and how was your follicle check after a few days on the medications? 

My last iui cycle I was on menupor and bravelle. The cycle was converted to iui because I went from having 3 follicles on one day to having 17 three days later. I was hoping for Ivf this month but ill take what I can get. I'm just unsure how follistim is going to work with me. Sorry for any typing errors, as I'm typing from my iPad lol


----------



## augustluvers

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies do you mind if I join? My name is Krystina and I've been trying for almost 2 years. I have a small right ovary and possible blockage in my right tube. This is my first treatment cycle and I'm doing 75iu of follistim. I've had 2 shots so far and strangely my bleeding has picked up. Has this ever happened to any one?
> 
> Fx everyone gets bfps this cycle!

Today was my third shot of follistim and I noticed that I'm bleeding more as well. I'm also on 75 ui of follistim


----------



## karena547

Hi all!!

I am coming from the February board. I have beta testing tomorrow from my IUI on Feb. 16th...this has been the longest cycle! I started my cycle at the end of January...and just finally getting to test in March!! I have POAS and it's been BFN so my guess is that the beta test tomorrow will confirm that and I'll be onto my next IUI.

FX'd for everyone, I am ready to start seeing some :bfp:!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## usamom

augustluvers said:


> Hey there girls... I hope that I can join you ladies. :hi:
> 
> I'm cd 6 today. I was supposed to be doing Ivf but my insurance wants me to be treated like an iui patient and if needed we can convert to Ivf just as I did in December 2012. Right now I had my u/b cd4 on Friday and I was told to start follistim 75ui every night. I return tomorrow for a follicle check and blood work.
> 
> As I read the thread I believe I saw that there are two of you on follistim, what dose are you on and how was your follicle check after a few days on the medications?
> 
> My last iui cycle I was on menupor and bravelle. The cycle was converted to iui because I went from having 3 follicles on one day to having 17 three days later. I was hoping for Ivf this month but ill take what I can get. I'm just unsure how follistim is going to work with me. Sorry for any typing errors, as I'm typing from my iPad lol

Hi August! I remember you from some other threads. So sorry your IVF didn't get you a BFP.. Are you going back and forth to IUI/IVF?

I took follistim and femara this cycle. I wasn't sure what it was doing for me- but I did get bigger follicles than I ever had with the clomid. Also- my lining stayed strong (the clomid always thinned me out quite a bit). Fingers crossed that this month is a good one for all of us![-o&lt;


----------



## Mommy81

usamom said:


> Hello ladies.. I just tested and got my :bfp: today. I finally believe it's real. 9 days post HCG booster and the test line is darker than the control. Now just praying that it sticks.. Putting positive thoughts and energy out into the universe that I have one or two sticky beans in there!

That's great USAmom! congrats!:happydance:

Were you doing IUI? W/injectables of orals? How exciting for you!:hugs:


----------



## bettybee1

hi ladies can i join you all !!! am cd6 today going in for follie scan on friday ill cd 11 then so hoping for some juciy follies !!!! will be having my iui after my lh surge not having trigger docter wont give it me the witch!! lol xxx


----------



## usamom

Welcome karen and Bettybee!! Good luck this cycle!

Kristin- yes- I had oral femara at the beginning of my cycle. Then I started injectible follistim. I did that for about a week or ten days- with very frequent monitoring to gauge what dosage I needed to take. Had HCG trigger- then an HCG booster a week post IUI. I've got the injection part down for sure now!


----------



## augustluvers

usamom said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> Hey there girls... I hope that I can join you ladies. :hi:
> 
> I'm cd 6 today. I was supposed to be doing Ivf but my insurance wants me to be treated like an iui patient and if needed we can convert to Ivf just as I did in December 2012. Right now I had my u/b cd4 on Friday and I was told to start follistim 75ui every night. I return tomorrow for a follicle check and blood work.
> 
> As I read the thread I believe I saw that there are two of you on follistim, what dose are you on and how was your follicle check after a few days on the medications?
> 
> My last iui cycle I was on menupor and bravelle. The cycle was converted to iui because I went from having 3 follicles on one day to having 17 three days later. I was hoping for Ivf this month but ill take what I can get. I'm just unsure how follistim is going to work with me. Sorry for any typing errors, as I'm typing from my iPad lol
> 
> Hi August! I remember you from some other threads. So sorry your IVF didn't get you a BFP.. Are you going back and forth to IUI/IVF?
> 
> I took follistim and femara this cycle. I wasn't sure what it was doing for me- but I did get bigger follicles than I ever had with the clomid. Also- my lining stayed strong (the clomid always thinned me out quite a bit). Fingers crossed that this month is a good one for all of us![-o&lt;Click to expand...

I remember you as well :hugs:

I was supposed to do iui with injectables in December but I over stimulated so my insurance approved me to convert to Ivf ... However this month I'm back to iui with the possibility of converting if I over stimulate. It's confusing but I was to do two cycles of iui with injectable before going to Ivf but obviously my body doesn't want to work with the doctors and insurance :haha:


----------



## usamom

August- it's awesome that you have insurance coverage that even allows that option! I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## typeA TTC

augustluvers said:


> Hey there girls... I hope that I can join you ladies. :hi:
> 
> I'm cd 6 today. I was supposed to be doing Ivf but my insurance wants me to be treated like an iui patient and if needed we can convert to Ivf just as I did in December 2012. Right now I had my u/b cd4 on Friday and I was told to start follistim 75ui every night. I return tomorrow for a follicle check and blood work.
> 
> As I read the thread I believe I saw that there are two of you on follistim, what dose are you on and how was your follicle check after a few days on the medications?
> 
> My last iui cycle I was on menupor and bravelle. The cycle was converted to iui because I went from having 3 follicles on one day to having 17 three days later. I was hoping for Ivf this month but ill take what I can get. I'm just unsure how follistim is going to work with me. Sorry for any typing errors, as I'm typing from my iPad lol

I'm on follistim. My magic dose is 125iu but my dr does 125/100 every other night. I did 150 one time and my follicles went crazy so for an iui I just hover around the 125 area. I love follistim. I think it will work for you!!


----------



## typeA TTC

August- I'm like you. My ins requires 3 IUIs before IVF. So if this 3rd iui doesn't work I'll move on. It will be easy for me to overstimulate. I have PCOS so it's walking a fine line to get me not to over stimulate. 

I realized I forgot to answer your other question. So I took shots for 6 days and had one at 10.7 and some other smaller ones. I go again tomorrow, after 3 more nights of shots to see what's happening. My follies are crazy. Last time all the FSH went to the left ovary and then at the last minute went to 3 mature follies on the right and none on left! Crazy?!?!?


----------



## krystinab

August & Type A which day did you start the follistim?

August it's crazy cause its like my period is starting over?!?! Sent an email to my nurse to see if its normal...the weird thing is I have NO cramps or bitchy attitude so it can't be AF....ugh this has me feeling uneasy...


----------



## typeA TTC

I start CD2. Except this time I started on CD3 because I had a chemical pregnancy. 

Krystina- I hope you get your answer! I had a pretty normal period on all of them.


----------



## krystinab

typeA TTC said:


> I start CD2. Except this time I started on CD3 because I had a chemical pregnancy.
> 
> Krystina- I hope you get your answer! I had a pretty normal period on all of them.

Sorry to hear that. Fx this is your cycle!


----------



## typeA TTC

Thank you. The period after the chemical was super wacky. 

Are you being monitored on the follistim? Is this your first cycle on follistim?


----------



## krystinab

typeA TTC said:


> Thank you. The period after the chemical was super wacky.
> 
> Are you being monitored on the follistim? Is this your first cycle on follistim?

Yes is my first time on follistim and I'm being monitored. Supposed to go back on Wednesday for an u/s....my nurse probably thinks I'm nuts cause I sent her two emails about bleeding...smh....how many cycles of follistim have you done?


----------



## flutter_flyy

usamom said:


> Hello ladies.. I just tested and got my :bfp: today. I finally believe it's real. 9 days post HCG booster and the test line is darker than the control. Now just praying that it sticks.. Putting positive thoughts and energy out into the universe that I have one or two sticky beans in there!

This is wonderful :))!!! COngrats USAMom, loadsa luck for an uneventful 9 months :)!! Makes me feel very positive about this cycle


----------



## Sunflower5678

usamom said:


> Hello ladies.. I just tested and got my :bfp: today. I finally believe it's real. 9 days post HCG booster and the test line is darker than the control. Now just praying that it sticks.. Putting positive thoughts and energy out into the universe that I have one or two sticky beans in there!

Congrats usamom! H & H 9 months!!!:happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

USAmom-CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! H&H 9 MONTHS!!!


----------



## Amelia8083

Cd 3 scan set for tomorrow morning :) I'm ready to make a baby! Already worrying about ovulating to early for my iui and I haven't even gotten as far as the second scan yet. It's going to be a long month lol


----------



## krystinab

Amelia8083 said:


> Cd 3 scan set for tomorrow morning :) I'm ready to make a baby! Already worrying about ovulating to early for my iui and I haven't even gotten as far as the second scan yet. It's going to be a long month lol

Hi Amelia! What do you mean by Oing too early for your IUI, isnt it the trigger that makes you? I wish you luck on this cycle.


----------



## Amelia8083

krystinab said:


> Amelia8083 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 3 scan set for tomorrow morning :) I'm ready to make a baby! Already worrying about ovulating to early for my iui and I haven't even gotten as far as the second scan yet. It's going to be a long month lol
> 
> Hi Amelia! What do you mean by Oing too early for your IUI, isnt it the trigger that makes you? I wish you luck on this cycle.Click to expand...

With my first trigger shot I ovulated within 24 hrs! So it happened pretty fast. With my 2nd trigger I didn't ovulate until after the 48 hrs they say you are supposed to ovulate within. So I am all over the place.... I will have to mention it to my dr. tomorrow, good luck to you too!


----------



## typeA TTC

Krystina- this is my 3rd cycle with follistim. The first time I had one egg. The second I had two. And I just got back from a scan where I had one egg at 14. I'm praying that some others get bigger so that I can have more than one chance at the egg.


----------



## Fredael

Hi ladies,

May I join? I have been reading for a while now and decided to go on and participate.
I am Fredael and just had a first iii and failed as I was suppose to test today but knew that it had failled as I have been crampy for a while.

I am still wondering if I shld go ahead for the second round? Sooo stressful :cry:

I wish you all a happy positive test for all of us...

Fredael


----------



## Amcolecchi

Hello Fredael! Welcome, do not be sad. Most women do not get it on their first IUI! But we are all here for support! I am supposed to start today too and I just did my first round of IUI! I am going to do about 5 IUI's before moving to the next level!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Girls :hi:

USAMOM~ Huge congrats! :happydance::happydance:

As for me ~ Went for my follow up ultrasound and blood work this morning. There is nothing to report just yet. I have 17 follies on my right side and 18 on the left side = all very very small except for some size 7/8 on each side. I got the call just now to continue with 75ui of Follistim and I have to return on Wednesday for another check. I must admit that I was disappointed as I wanted to see something big going on :rofl: Oh well... here's to wednesday


----------



## karena547

Nurse called and :bfn: for me, onto my next IUI.


----------



## Fredael

Hi A,

Thanks for the support. How many iui did you do (sorry I haven't read the whole pages)?

I am not taking nothing, doc want to try without drugs for 3 cycles then we'll see, I was a bit disappointed that no stimulation was prescribed just utrogestan used after iui.

But my menses are not reddish more brownish (dt know if it is stress or because of the utrogestan).

Fredael.


----------



## krystinab

Karena, sorry about the BFN. How long after the trigger do they do a pregnancy test? Is this your first cycle!

Fredael, I've heard of a lot of women who do "natual" IUIs and they are successfull. Were you hyper oing on the meds? What made your DR switch to non mediciated cycles?

Augustlovers, how many injections have you done so far? Did the DR say that 17 is a good number? Did she say that you were looking good?

typeA, you only need one mature follie to trigger right? I was so scared cause on the info thats with the follistim says its 25% chance for multiples....so I just thought it would generate a bunch of eggys

AFM, I spoke to my nurse and she is not concerned with the bleeding...told me to keep taking my shots and come in Wednesday. In general how many days are you ladies doing the injections? Are you still using OPKs? Do you take your injections at the exact same time every day?


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh my name is Angela :)

So why did you do the IUI? I have no fertility problems but my DH has 2% sperm abnormality so IUI is basically all we can do. or IVF...I am surprised my doc did put me on Clomid, but it was only $15 and he said he did it to regulate my ovulation because I would ovulate 30-33 day cycles..I wasn't prescribed anything after the IUI either..



Fredael said:


> Hi A,
> 
> Thanks for the support. How many iui did you do (sorry I haven't read the whole pages)?
> 
> I am not taking nothing, doc want to try without drugs for 3 cycles then we'll see, I was a bit disappointed that no stimulation was prescribed just utrogestan used after iui.
> 
> But my menses are not reddish more brownish (dt know if it is stress or because of the utrogestan).
> 
> Fredael.


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> Karena, sorry about the BFN. How long after the trigger do they do a pregnancy test? Is this your first cycle!
> 
> Fredael, I've heard of a lot of women who do "natual" IUIs and they are successfull. Were you hyper oing on the meds? What made your DR switch to non mediciated cycles?
> 
> Augustlovers, how many injections have you done so far? Did the DR say that 17 is a good number? Did she say that you were looking good?
> 
> typeA, you only need one mature follie to trigger right? I was so scared cause on the info thats with the follistim says its 25% chance for multiples....so I just thought it would generate a bunch of eggys
> 
> AFM, I spoke to my nurse and she is not concerned with the bleeding...told me to keep taking my shots and come in Wednesday. In general how many days are you ladies doing the injections? Are you still using OPKs? Do you take your injections at the exact same time every day?

Hi there! They do the pregnancy test 15 dpIUI,so that would make it 17 dptrigger...and yes, first cycle, so onto cycle #2!

For me, I took clomid for 5 days and then injections for 6 days....but I have a long cycle and they like to take it slow with me so I don't over stimulate. What injections are you on? I was on menopur...and I didn't take OPKs bc I would get false positives due to the menopur...and for timing, they told me to take it within an hour on either side, so if I took it at 6 the first night I could take it anywhere from 5-7. Good luck with this cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Oh yes it was my first IUI too!


----------



## augustluvers

KristinaB~ 17+ follicles on each side is actually a lot. If they all grow "big" or "mature" then I'll have to do IVF instead of IUI. But right now they are all too small to know for sure.


----------



## Amelia8083

Just resubscribing..... Accidentally deleted it.


----------



## Ready2BMummy

Good morning ladies,
I am hoping that you will be happy for me to join your roller coaster ride...assisted reproduction. My husband and I live in Australia and we are going down this route because my darling husband has Ulcerative Colitis and for this reason is on some heavy duty medication. We banked about 30 'straws' of his :spermy: last year prior to him commencing Methotrexate and now we are in the business of putting them to work. I have never tested my fertility previously and my doctor is recommending IUI with a little stimulation of my ovaries. 
I have been following all the Baby and Bump assisted reproduction threads for quite some time but did not feel ready to join in until we officially start our journey...we are starting this month and hoping that the heavens will align and give us our first child. 
However, I have to say that there are no stat's (that I have found) to indicate to us how sucessful IUI is when there are no known fertility problems. I have never tried to conceive in the past but I am hoping that I take after all the women in my family who fall pregnant at the drop of a hat. 
So here goes.....:headspin:
I send you all the warmest of wishes and lot's of babies!! I am constantly amazed at all of your stories!!!
V


----------



## usamom

Hi Ready2bmummy! I didn't have fertility problems when I tried to get pregnant the first time. As a single mom, donor sperm was my only option. I still got pregnant on the very first IUI. I was not monitored at all. Just had some clomid, tested with OPKs, then called when it was positive and went in next day for IUI. I'm sure you will get pregnant quickly!


----------



## krystinab

USAmom, wow that's awesome you got pregnant with your first iui...I hope I'm as lucky!

Ready, look on shadygrovefertility.com that's where I go and the have some stats on iui success.

Ladies have any of you felt gas in your chest on follistim? After working out tonight I got a funny feeling like a bubble in my chest. Maybe I over exerted myself but I work out often and it's a feeling I can't place...I dunno...just asking


----------



## Ready2BMummy

USAMom....I am so relieved to hear that!! Of course, we cannot say it is a sure thing but it is encouraging indeed! 
My hubby and I have had a very tough 12 months....he had a serious stroke 3/15/2012 and we are doing our best to move on with life. He is only 40 yrs but he lost his speech completely, lost the movement of his right arm below the elbow and he is not able to walk quite so well. It was a big deal! :wacko:
However, we are super positive and looking forward to having our own little family now that the worst is over.
Everybody has their struggles at some time in life.
Thank you for giving me more reason to be excited about the IUI. I am about CD - 3 so hopefully I will start the injections within the next week or so.
:happydance:


----------



## Ready2BMummy

Kristineb: I will check that out right now...thanks a million for the tip!! :winkwink:


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> USAmom, wow that's awesome you got pregnant with your first iui...I hope I'm as lucky!
> 
> Ready, look on shadygrovefertility.com that's where I go and the have some stats on iui success.
> 
> Ladies have any of you felt gas in your chest on follistim? After working out tonight I got a funny feeling like a bubble in my chest. Maybe I over exerted myself but I work out often and it's a feeling I can't place...I dunno...just asking

Hey!! I just wanted to say...I am going to Shady Grove too!! I love it there!!! How do you like it?


----------



## karena547

Ready2BMummy said:


> USAMom....I am so relieved to hear that!! Of course, we cannot say it is a sure thing but it is encouraging indeed!
> My hubby and I have had a very tough 12 months....he had a serious stroke 3/15/2012 and we are doing our best to move on with life. He is only 40 yrs but he lost his speech completely, lost the movement of his right arm below the elbow and he is not able to walk quite so well. It was a big deal! :wacko:
> However, we are super positive and looking forward to having our own little family now that the worst is over.
> Everybody has their struggles at some time in life.
> Thank you for giving me more reason to be excited about the IUI. I am about CD - 3 so hopefully I will start the injections within the next week or so.
> :happydance:

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear about what you went through :( If you can get through that, you can get through anything together!! Sending positive thoughts and prayers for a BFP to you!!!! :dust:


----------



## karena547

Update from me: After my nurse told me about my BFN yesterday...I told her that when I was on clomid one of the s/e is that it made my heart race from time to time...like it felt like it was coming out of my chest! So she spoke with the doc this morning and we are doing all injectables this time. I have to go back for 3-day testing once the :witch: arrives...and then I will start. What is weird is that she said after that I will have to go back on day 6 for monitoring and then every day to two days after that, has anyone had to be monitored this much before? On clomid I had day 3 testing and then didn't have to go back until CD11 so at least I had a little break from my hour drive each way! Just curious how much you ladies are being monitored???? Thanks all! :hugs:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-Did she say why you are so late to start your period too?

Update: No AF again today! I am currently 2 days late. I tested on 12 dpo and got a BFN but I am going to test tomorrow and if nothing, Friday I will be getting a blood test! So I am hoping and praying this is it!!!


----------



## karena547

Amcolecchi said:


> Karena-Did she say why you are so late to start your period too?
> 
> Update: No AF again today! I am currently 2 days late. I tested on 12 dpo and got a BFN but I am going to test tomorrow and if nothing, Friday I will be getting a blood test! So I am hoping and praying this is it!!!

Well I was on progesterone so that keeps AF away until I stop it,so I stopped yesterday and now it will take 2-3 days for AF to arrive!

That is such good news for you!!!! I def think you are going to get a :bfp:!!! :happydance:


----------



## Amcolecchi

Karena-Thank you!! I hope so too! It would be perfect timing because where my husband works they are not going to be affiliated with our current insurance starting in 2014...SO I would hate to get prego in April or later and then start seeing a doctor and then right when I am due, not be able to see them! So being prego now would make me due in November which would really help us!!! Oh maybe the monitoring more is a good thing? They can keep your levels just perfect!! I have a good feeling for you this cycle!!! :) FX!!!


----------



## krystinab

Morning ladies!

Karena, I <3 Shady Grove. I go to the one in Columbia MD, its only like 5 miles from my job so its perfect! Which location do you go to? I was told I was going to monitored every two days after the follistim to watch the follicles...which I agree seems like a lot. I jsut fugured it was because it was my first time....I dunno...tomorrow is CD 9 for me and I would have been taking the shots for 5 days...

Amcolecchi, I really hope you are preggers! Like you said it would be perfect becasue you would have a 2013 baby. Just before the insurance switch!

Ready, goodness you have been through a lot with DH. I am glad he's ok and pray your IUI is successful!

AFM, nothing going on...its supposed to be snow tomrrow :happydance: hope that means NO WORK!! Excited about my scan tomorrow. I hope to see some good follies in my left ovary!! I think I may drag DH with me!


----------



## augustluvers

Karina ~ When you do an IUI with injectables you are monitored more frequently due to the possibility of over stimulating. They want to make sure that you are reacting to the injectable appropriately. :hugs: For example. I was check on cd3, cd6 and tomorrow I go again for my cd8 and I'll probably go again at least 2-3 more time before the actual IUI is done. 

As for me ~ I think the follistim is really causing my body to go through a lot. Within 5 minutes of administering that medication I'm in the bathroom. Completely sick to my stomach. I can't keep anything down in my stomach for long. It's ridiculous. On the bright side, today is my 25th birthday :happydance:

Snow ~ we are expected to have snow in South New Jersey tomorrow too.


----------



## augustluvers

krystinab said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Karena, I <3 Shady Grove. I go to the one in Columbia MD, its only like 5 miles from my job so its perfect! Which location do you go to? I was told I was going to monitored every two days after the follistim to watch the follicles...which I agree seems like a lot. I jsut fugured it was because it was my first time....I dunno...tomorrow is CD 9 for me and I would have been taking the shots for 5 days...
> 
> Amcolecchi, I really hope you are preggers! Like you said it would be perfect becasue you would have a 2013 baby. Just before the insurance switch!
> 
> Ready, goodness you have been through a lot with DH. I am glad he's ok and pray your IUI is successful!
> 
> AFM, nothing going on...its supposed to be snow tomrrow :happydance: hope that means NO WORK!! Excited about my scan tomorrow. I hope to see some good follies in my left ovary!! I think I may drag DH with me!

I go tomorrow for my cd8 ultransound as well. Today makes 5 days on the shots. How have your follicles progressed so far? I can't wait to see whats going on tomorrow!


----------



## karena547

krystinab - I do think the first time they tend to monitor you a bit closer, like my first time I was monitored 4 times before I could do the trigger shot bc they didn't know how my body would react to the meds...and maybe that is why they are being so careful this time, bc they are switching my meds up. I go to the one in Annapolis, but I had my HSG and first IUI done at the Rockville location which is like an hour and a half away!! I am ready for the snow, I love when everyone gets to stay home and have a "mental health/snow day"!! lol Def. bring DH with you...I think it is so exciting to see the follicles grow on the ultrasound so whenever DH can go, I bring him! lol

augustluvers- that actually makes a lot of sense...I didn't ovulate until CD21 last time so I am hoping that this speeds things up a bit or else I will be going in for a lot of monitoring appts! lol Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :flower: I can't imagine feeling like that on the meds...have you talked to your nurse about it?


----------



## augustluvers

karena547 said:


> krystinab - I do think the first time they tend to monitor you a bit closer, like my first time I was monitored 4 times before I could do the trigger shot bc they didn't know how my body would react to the meds...and maybe that is why they are being so careful this time, bc they are switching my meds up. I go to the one in Annapolis, but I had my HSG and first IUI done at the Rockville location which is like an hour and a half away!! I am ready for the snow, I love when everyone gets to stay home and have a "mental health/snow day"!! lol Def. bring DH with you...I think it is so exciting to see the follicles grow on the ultrasound so whenever DH can go, I bring him! lol
> 
> augustluvers- that actually makes a lot of sense...I didn't ovulate until CD21 last time so I am hoping that this speeds things up a bit or else I will be going in for a lot of monitoring appts! lol Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :flower: I can't imagine feeling like that on the meds...have you talked to your nurse about it?

Yeah, iui's with injectables are always monitored a lot more then regular clomid cycles. My last cycle I was monitored 8 days! It was crazy! But these cycles tend to more more quickly with ovulation occuring more between cd 13-cd18. 

And thank you for the birthday wishes :hugs: 

I did talk to my nurse and she said that it's normal to experience stomach issues the first few days on Follistim. She just told me to make sure that I drink lots of water.


----------



## karena547

augustluvers said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> krystinab - I do think the first time they tend to monitor you a bit closer, like my first time I was monitored 4 times before I could do the trigger shot bc they didn't know how my body would react to the meds...and maybe that is why they are being so careful this time, bc they are switching my meds up. I go to the one in Annapolis, but I had my HSG and first IUI done at the Rockville location which is like an hour and a half away!! I am ready for the snow, I love when everyone gets to stay home and have a "mental health/snow day"!! lol Def. bring DH with you...I think it is so exciting to see the follicles grow on the ultrasound so whenever DH can go, I bring him! lol
> 
> augustluvers- that actually makes a lot of sense...I didn't ovulate until CD21 last time so I am hoping that this speeds things up a bit or else I will be going in for a lot of monitoring appts! lol Oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! :flower: I can't imagine feeling like that on the meds...have you talked to your nurse about it?
> 
> Yeah, iui's with injectables are always monitored a lot more then regular clomid cycles. My last cycle I was monitored 8 days! It was crazy! But these cycles tend to more more quickly with ovulation occuring more between cd 13-cd18.
> 
> And thank you for the birthday wishes :hugs:
> 
> I did talk to my nurse and she said that it's normal to experience stomach issues the first few days on Follistim. She just told me to make sure that I drink lots of water.Click to expand...

Oh wow - 8 days!!! I can only imagine that my experience will be similar, which normally I wouldn't mind but with it being so far away...it takes between 2 1/2 - 3 hours with driving, b/w and u/s so there goes my morning at work lol Oh well, whatever it takes to get my baby!!

I hope and pray that you start to feel better ASAP!!! :hugs:


----------



## Amelia8083

Had my first scan today and my next one is on cd9 which is monday. I was ready on cd9 last cycle so I am hoping it is the same for this cycle. Hoping for 3 follies again too. So maybe my iui will be next tuesday....... I'm getting excited. Did you girls do your iui 24 hrs after trigger or at 36 hrs??


----------



## augustluvers

Karena~ I live an hour from my doctors office and then its 1.5 hours from the doctors office to my job. I usually don't get to work until noon on my appointment days. 

Amelia~ Your so lucky not having to go back until Monday! How are you feeling?


----------



## Strawberry13

Hi all! Been looking at all of these threads and figured it can't hurt to join one! I did my first medicated iui cycle this month (did a natural 2 months ago bfn). Took clomid cd 3-7 then iui day 13 which was last Friday 3/1. Dr said clomid worked as we'll as it possibly could have 2 big ones and one little guy and count was 34m post wash. So all around positive results so all I keep saying is how could it not work?! But I know the stats all too well and that it prob wont :( we have unexplained infertility. 

I'm feeling very depressed mainly bc My bday is this week and i usually start getting that feeling at AF is coming about 1.5 weeks before it comes so will prob have cramps and stuff on my bday weekend which means 1) I'll be upset about iui prob not working and 2) I can't even drink! Lol

Sorry for venting been a rough couple of months!


----------



## Fredael

Hey Angela n Kristynab.

I already have a 3 year old. Then decided for a second one, but the red visitor kept appearing and so I checked in with my gyne.

I have a regular period, DH is normal  had to do a HSG and hysteroscopy (never again)
And all was normal. So the Dr (sorry not familiar with the blog abbreviations) suggested iui
Without stimulation jut on utrogestan (progesterone a day or 2 after the iui.

After 3 cycles, the Dr will use stimulations meds (I would love to have twins)

So is this your first iui ?
What meds (stimulation did you use) ?
Do you want a boy or girl or does not matter ?
Since when are you TTC ?

Fredael:flower:


----------



## Amcolecchi

OMG I did the HSG test too-it hurt so bad!!!! So you will do 3 IUI's with no meds and then if nothing then do Meds? Where are you located, I am just curious. This was my first IUI and I have nothing wrong but my husband has 2% sperm abnormalities so he put me on clomid and I asked and he said to regulate my cycle for them so it was easier to do the IUI. I had a few side effects but nothing too bad. I would love twins!! I would love either sex! But my husband is the only boy with 3 sisters, so to carry the last name he wants a boy but now if you ask him he just says he wants a baby lol! After trying for so long I am just happy to get pregnant!! This is my 9th month trying..I know it's not that long for some but it was long for us. My best friend got pregnant her second month and my sister-in-law got pregnant her first month! So I feel like mine is taken so long!! How long have you been trying? Do you want a boy or a girl?!



Fredael said:


> Hey Angela n Kristynab.
> 
> I already have a 3 year old. Then decided for a second one, but the red visitor kept appearing and so I checked in with my gyne.
> 
> I have a regular period, DH is normal  had to do a HSG and hysteroscopy (never again)
> And all was normal. So the Dr (sorry not familiar with the blog abbreviations) suggested iui
> Without stimulation jut on utrogestan (progesterone a day or 2 after the iui.
> 
> After 3 cycles, the Dr will use stimulations meds (I would love to have twins)
> 
> So is this your first iui ?
> What meds (stimulation did you use) ?
> Do you want a boy or girl or does not matter ?
> Since when are you TTC ?
> 
> Fredael:flower:


----------



## krystinab

Fredael, This is my first IUI and I am using follistim. I did the HSG back in October and my right side is either blocked or I was having a spasm...there is some issue with my right side cause my ovary is also smaller than its supposed to be :( I really want a boy BUT Im happy with a girl too! We've been trying for 2 years next month :( I got pregnant in 2010 but it resulted in a mmc. DH and I were emotionally unstable after the mc so we waited 7 months to ttc again...and here we are....its strage casue I got pregnant the first time we had unprotective sex and now 2 years of trying nothing....:dohh: I wish you luck with your IUI...Ive heard a bunch of natural IUI success stories! 

Hello Strawberry! Dont count yourself out until the witch shows her face! Why cant you drink for your bday?

Amelia, what do you mean you were "ready" by cd9 last cycle? Sorry I am not too familar with the IUI process :) Also, were you on meds? which ones?

August, Happy Birthday!! I hope you get the best birthday present ever, A BFP!! I dont think follistim is doing my body good either...Ive had this feeling of a bubble in my chest since I worked out last night...ugh...how many days are you supposed to be using it. Im hoping when I go in tomorrow they will tell me I can stop. Cant wait to compare our RE visits :)


----------



## Amelia8083

augustluvers said:


> Karena~ I live an hour from my doctors office and then its 1.5 hours from the doctors office to my job. I usually don't get to work until noon on my appointment days.
> 
> Amelia~ Your so lucky not having to go back until Monday! How are you feeling?

I'm feeling pretty good, always get a headache and a hot flash about an hour after taking clomid but it could be much worse lol


----------



## Amelia8083

My dr. Just told me that I do not have to abstain before iui.... Is that weird? I thought you were supposed to abstain for 3 days. I just want to do this the right way.


----------



## Amcolecchi

My doc told me to keep doing the deed but not 3 days before the IUI! Hmmm, maybe you can call and clarify? 



Amelia8083 said:


> My dr. Just told me that I do not have to abstain before iui.... Is that weird? I thought you were supposed to abstain for 3 days. I just want to do this the right way.


----------



## karena547

Amelia8083 said:


> My dr. Just told me that I do not have to abstain before iui.... Is that weird? I thought you were supposed to abstain for 3 days. I just want to do this the right way.

I think it depends on each individual and your DH's sperm analysis results...mine told me I can BD 2 days before only if we wanted too...that it prob won't make a difference, but they did say that we shouldn't go longer than 5 days before because then you will get old or dead sperm that will be washed out possibly making for a lower sperm count for the IUI...


----------



## Amelia8083

Thanks girls, my dh has a very high count (poor morph). I think I will go with 2 days before. I really am surprised they didn't say to abstain the night before.... I even asked her twice because to make sure I heard correctly.


----------



## Strawberry13

Just out of curiousity, what is a normal morphology #? I can't remember what my husbands was but now that I'm reading about it got me to wonder... Karena I think you're right, the amount of days they tell you to abstain depends on your individual SA result, if its low they may tell you to abstain for longer. My doc says just 48 hours is fine but my husband's counts have been pretty good.

KrystinAB, the reason I can't drink for my bday is b/c I'll be a week into my 2ww. Usually I'll allow myself a drink here and there during the 1st week, but I feel like its too risky to do it if there's a possibility that I'm pregnant and implantation could have already happened. Sorry to hear about your loss a few years ago, that must be so tough. Did they say if there's anything they can do surgically about the tube that there's a problem with?


----------



## aljimi

I tested today 13dpiui and BFN. it's my second iui. Not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Mommy81

Hey ladies!

I haven't been on lately, but just caught up with everything going on with everyone.

Welcome to all of the new ladies:flower:

Sorry for anyone who got BFN this round, I know how hard that can be:hugs:

AFM, I am currently beginning my TWW:coffee:, I had b2b IUI's this past wknd, and my test date is 3/18.:happydance: my hubby's post wash counts were almost doubled this month, so I was very happy about that.

How is everyone else doing? Any one laaattteeeeee!?!?!?:happydance:


----------



## 4everWishful

Hi ladies, I would like to join you on this thread. My dh and I have been trying to conceive for a year and a half. I have pcos and my dh had a low s/a all around. After many tests, we were told today to attempt iui. AF is supposed to be here next week so we start our first iui at that time. I am kind of feeling down and losing hope. Our insurance only covers one iui, so if this does not work, we may have to move on to ivf or mini ivf.


----------



## Amelia8083

Strawberry13 said:


> Just out of curiousity, what is a normal morphology #? I can't remember what my husbands was but now that I'm reading about it got me to wonder... Karena I think you're right, the amount of days they tell you to abstain depends on your individual SA result, if its low they may tell you to abstain for longer. My doc says just 48 hours is fine but my husband's counts have been pretty good.
> 
> KrystinAB, the reason I can't drink for my bday is b/c I'll be a week into my 2ww. Usually I'll allow myself a drink here and there during the 1st week, but I feel like its too risky to do it if there's a possibility that I'm pregnant and implantation could have already happened. Sorry to hear about your loss a few years ago, that must be so tough. Did they say if there's anything they can do surgically about the tube that there's a problem with?

I think up 20-100 mil. is considered normal.


----------



## bettybee1

Normal morph is 15% and over xxx


----------



## flutter_flyy

aljimi said:


> I tested today 13dpiui and BFN. it's my second iui. Not feeling very hopeful.

Aljimi, wait a couple of days before you give up hope hon!!


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies!! i'm coming from the December IUI thread...We were away for a few weeks on vacation, which was amazing, no meds, temping or anything, exactly what we needed!! I had my ultrasound yesterday and we have 2 follies to work with this time!!! Super excited about this and my IUI is tomorrow. I'm still nervous every time though. This is going to be our 5th and final one on IUI w/clomid and ovidrel. If this doesn't work then we'll move on to IUI w/injectables. I'm praying that 2 follies is the charm!!! 

Congrats to those who got their BFP's. All of us ladies will very soon, i can just feel it!!!!


----------



## knb

Hello ladies, I would love to join this thread. I am currently on 5dpiui... trying not to get too excited, but my body is doing weird things! Guess it is from all the chemical. DH and I have been trying for 2yrs, and this is our 1st go at iui.. I was on femara 2.5 cd3-7 scan on cd10 had some slow growers... so they gave me femara 5mg cd10-15 scan on cd17 ... right follie was 23 and 3 on left 15, 16, 17... trigger shot that night and iui 2 days later, following with progesterone suppositorys...Ugh..dont really like those.... but fingers crossed!
baby dust to you all!


----------



## krystinab

*KNB*, nice to meet ya! I hope your IUI is successful! Not to sound silly but can you have sex with the suppositories??

*Kismat*, vacation sounds wonderful! Where did you go? Good luck on your IUI tomorrow. BABYDUST

*4ever,* sory youre feeling down :hugs: I wish you success with your IUI. You are lucky that your insurance covers one, I have to pay out of pocket :wacko:
*
Strawberry*, good point about no drinking during the 2ww...I gave up drinking for lent so I am always trying to get some one to drink for me...LOL fx this is your month! What a perfect bday present a BFP would be!

*Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww!! *

*Augustlovers*, how was your appointment?

AFM, today DH & I went in for another u/s and more b/w (estrogen & LH). My left side has four folliclies measuring at 12mm, 13mm and 2- 14mm. My right side is, well, JACKED UP! But we've been banking on the leftside since the HSG...anyway the nurse said that I may need to stop taking the meds since I have 4 folliciles growing well but I need to wait for her call for sure. She thinks that I will probably get the trigger on Friday (the follies need to measure b/t 18 and 21mm) and go in for the IUI on Sunday. She also told me we can have sex like normal BUT when the I get the trigger I should only have sex that night (Friday) skip Saturday and IUI on Sunday!! Whoop Whoop!! Strawberry, ther is no point in them operating on my right tube because the right ovary is less than 1/2 the size of the left one...smh BUT Im so happy anyway!! :headspin:


----------



## kristinaettc

welcome to all the new posters!!!

sorry I've been away so long - it seems like when it rains it pours. Work has been so hectic this week; but, I am happy to report that I am triggering tonight and going in for my IUI on Friday!!!

I have one really good follicle in my left ovary and 1 smallish follicle in my right ovary that may grow enough to trigger by Friday. 

Woot!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Krystinab glad to hear you had lots of follicles! Good luck at the iui on Sunday! 

And Kristinae good luck to you Friday! Is this your first one? 

Knb welcome. Good luck in the 2ww try to stay busy lol. I hear ya on the chemicals doing weird things I feel like my stomach hasn't yet recovered from the clomid and ovidrel, my stomach didn't really like either!


----------



## karena547

:witch: arrived today so day 3 testing on Friday!! I am ready to get going with this cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

karena547 said:


> :witch: arrived today so day 3 testing on Friday!! I am ready to get going with this cycle!!! :happydance:

Sorry about AF BUT Im glad you can start your next cycle soon!!


----------



## augustluvers

Karena ~ So sorry for the :witch: but like Krystina said you can start a fresh new cycle. :hugs: Are you doing injectables this cycle?

Knb ~ Welcome to the thread! :hi: :hugs:

Kismat ~ Welcome as well :hi: :hugs:

Krystina ~ Wow, you seem to respond well to 75ui of Follistim! That's so amazing!!! 

As for me ~ I went in today for u/b cd8. I have 4 size 9mm on my right side along with 15 other smaller ones. I have 1 size 9mm on the left, 3 size 8mm and then another 14 smaller ones. I got the call to up my dose for the next three nights. I'm to take 112.5ui of Follistim and return on Saturday morning. The nurse said that if I come in on Saturday and have 8+ follicles measuring 10mm and larger then I'm converting to IVF, which is what I would LOVE to happen. I'm so excited I can't wait to go home and do my shot :rofl: I'm losing my people girls!


----------



## typeA TTC

Krystina- awesome response to follistim!! Woohoo!

August- praying for a conversion. I'm hoping we can do that next cycle...convert to IVF. Did you start out this cycle taking your normal dosage?


----------



## augustluvers

typeA TTC said:


> Krystina- awesome response to follistim!! Woohoo!
> 
> August- praying for a conversion. I'm hoping we can do that next cycle...convert to IVF. Did you start out this cycle taking your normal dosage?

Hey!

I was supposed to do IVF this cycle. Two days before starting I got a call from my insurance requesting that I attempt to do an IUI with injectables. Usually for an IUI 75ui of Follistim is normal, for IVF I would have started at 225ui of Follistim with 75ui of Menupor. This is the first time Im taking follistim.


----------



## typeA TTC

Thanks August- any idea how long you you are supposed to stim on an IVF cycle?


----------



## augustluvers

typeA TTC said:


> Thanks August- any idea how long you you are supposed to stim on an IVF cycle?

You usually start on cycle day 3, trigger on cd9, egg retrieval on cd 11... But then again you can take a little longer as well. Typically anywhere between 6-12 days of stim. I personally stimmed for 9 days in December


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies!

Would you mind if I joined please? 


A little about me:

Both my husband and I will soon be 39. I was dx'd with PCOS and told we'd never be able to conceive. You'll imagine my surprise when 8 years later after a trip to the Adirondacks, I went in for what I thought was cancer but I was pregnant. Sadly at 22wks our son was born preterm and shortly passed away from what we later found was Incompetent Cervix, Bacterial Vaginosis and preterm labor. After a year of grieving we decided to be aggressive and after 4 rounds of IUI we were pregnant with our daughter who was born Sept. 2011. 

We gave it a year and decided that we wanted to try again for a little brother or sister for her. I had 1 cycle which was cancelled midway because I was taken off an oral drug for Type II diabetes and put back on the pump I used with both kids.

We're seeing a new RE because the old one only practices at the hospital. I also went from using Brevelle and Menopur with trigger shots to Gonal-f, lupron and trigger. The later is new to me. 

Started a new cycle 2 weeks ago and it's been slow until we raised gonal f from 300 to 450. I have 3 follies on the right and we could see VERY little of the left...we "think" maybe one follie on the left. I have another lab and sono come friday where we "HOPE" an IUI will be on Sat. morning.

Sorry for the long introduction. I see many of you have been trying for awhile and thought I'd share part of my story. Our daughter came after 10 years of trying and one very traumatic loss. Anyone interested in the whole story can either go to my ttc #2 Journey link Or the link to my blog for broken heart, mended fences.

Good luck to everyone! :hug:


----------



## krystinab

Augustlovers, goodness thats a lot of follies!! How many eggies do you need for a retrieval? Does your insurance cover IVF too? If so that AWESOME! Fingers crossed you get to do the IVF like you want! On another note, did you get a lot of snow?!?

TypeA, are you trying to do IVF this cycle?

MommysAngel, we must have been posting at the same, but hello! Wow you have gone through a lot with TTC. I hope your journey to concieve #2 is easy! FX this is your month!


AFM, my nurse just called and reduced my dosage to 37.5 iu for today and tomorrow then an u/s and trigger Friday!! :happydance: Its crazy to me that I may actually find out Im pregnant in 2.5 short weeks...


----------



## knb

krystinab said:


> *KNB*, nice to meet ya! I hope your IUI is successful! Not to sound silly but can you have sex with the suppositories??
> 
> Yes, I take mine am/pm.... and we can BD at night befor I take it! LOL, had to google that to find out....But then the dr office called back to confirm it.:thumbup:


----------



## kristinaettc

Strawberry13 said:


> And Kristinae good luck to you Friday! Is this your first one?

Thank you! This is my 2nd IUI, fxd!

Welcome @Mommy's Angel


----------



## krystinab

kristinaettc said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> And Kristinae good luck to you Friday! Is this your first one?
> 
> Thank you! This is my 2nd IUI, fxd!
> 
> Welcome @Mommy's AngelClick to expand...

Good luck Kristina! Did you use injectibles or clomid?


----------



## typeA TTC

Krystina- not this cycle but next one. I would like to try IVF and if I don't get enough follies then do IUI. 

MOMMYS ANGEL- welcome! I know about the long cycle- my first on follistim I stimmed for at least 25 days....ugh. But once I hit the magic dose hings starting happening. Good luck!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

typeA TTC said:


> Krystina- not this cycle but next one. I would like to try IVF and if I don't get enough follies then do IUI.
> 
> MOMMYS ANGEL- welcome! I know about the long cycle- my first on follistim I stimmed for at least 25 days....ugh. But once I hit the magic dose hings starting happening. Good luck!!

Thanks so much! I've been VERY hormonal. The thing I notice with these drugs that I didn't have with Brevelle and Menopur is constipation. I was in literal tears in December. This month I had a vessel burst. Anyone ever have constipation issues with gonal-f or menopur? I'm wondering if it was a combination...I have a tipped uterus so it's tipped all the way to my butt. :wacko: Couldn't be easy could it?? :lol:

Thanks again so much for the kind welcome.


----------



## bettybee1

Anyone know if follies can go from7mm too mature in 5 day ?? X


----------



## kristinaettc

bettybee1 said:


> Anyone know if follies can go from7mm too mature in 5 day ?? X

Typical growth is 1-3mm per day - so, it is possible!


----------



## augustluvers

_*Bettybee1 ~*_ a 7mm can grow between 12mm to 22mm in 5 days. So it's possible. 

_*Mommy's Angel ~ *_Welcome to our thread :hugs: I see that you mentioned you have PCOS? I too have been diagnosed with PCOS. It seems to me that you are responding well to gonal-f which is the same thing as Follistim (just different brands) especially for a PCOS/IUI. Women with pcos tend to over stimulate so you only having 3 front runners right now seems really good for an IUI cycle. I'm currently on follistim and lupron, and then I'll trigger later on. In regards to your emotional outburst, I recently have had two of them on this follistim. When I was on Bravelle and Menupor I didn't have them, but the follistim is doing crazy things to my body and mind this cycle. :rofl:

_*Krystinab ~*_ I tend to always have a lot of follies due to my pcos, which is why my RE really wanted to do IVF instead of IUI. If I convert this cycle, i bet my RE will call my insurance and say "I told you so." :rofl: I was told that if I had more then 5 follicles measuring at maturity then I would have to do IVF because they wouldn't want to risk doing an IUI and me getting pregnant with 5 babies. :wacko: I would die! Since I work for the State of NJ, I'm covered by the NJ Fertility Mandate which covered unlimited IUI cycles with or without injectable medications. And 4 egg retrievals per lifetime, and unlimited frozen egg transfers. I only pay a co-pay for every visit as well as for my medications. What some couple pay for one medication I pay for my entire cycle, so I don't complain. And we got no snow! Woke up to a sunny day and nothing on the ground. How about you?

*As for me* ~ Last cycle I did all my injections in my thighs so I never experienced bloating, But this time around the Follistim it being injected into my belly and last night and today I bloated out. It's annoying and I look 6 months pregnant! :wacko: On the bright side, I'm eating more and not having so many stomach issues. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## typeA TTC

August- you know I read your post about stomach issues and didn't recall having any and then low and behold that same night I gave myself and injection and had tummy troubles shortly thereafter! Lol! 

MOMMYS angel - I've only taken follistim. Sorry I can't be of more help!

AFM I triggered this morning. Only one eggie this time so I have little hope this cycle but at least I'm about to start the 2ww and will be on to the next cycle. I have an IUI tomorrow. Normally we do it 36 hours after but this time it'll be 24 bc the dr is going out of town and I want to see her and have Her do my iui. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kismat026

krystinab said:


> *KNB*, nice to meet ya! I hope your IUI is successful! Not to sound silly but can you have sex with the suppositories??
> 
> *Kismat*, vacation sounds wonderful! Where did you go? Good luck on your IUI tomorrow. BABYDUST
> 
> *4ever,* sory youre feeling down :hugs: I wish you success with your IUI. You are lucky that your insurance covers one, I have to pay out of pocket :wacko:
> *
> Strawberry*, good point about no drinking during the 2ww...I gave up drinking for lent so I am always trying to get some one to drink for me...LOL fx this is your month! What a perfect bday present a BFP would be!
> 
> *Good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww!! *
> 
> *Augustlovers*, how was your appointment?
> 
> AFM, today DH & I went in for another u/s and more b/w (estrogen & LH). My left side has four folliclies measuring at 12mm, 13mm and 2- 14mm. My right side is, well, JACKED UP! But we've been banking on the leftside since the HSG...anyway the nurse said that I may need to stop taking the meds since I have 4 folliciles growing well but I need to wait for her call for sure. She thinks that I will probably get the trigger on Friday (the follies need to measure b/t 18 and 21mm) and go in for the IUI on Sunday. She also told me we can have sex like normal BUT when the I get the trigger I should only have sex that night (Friday) skip Saturday and IUI on Sunday!! Whoop Whoop!! Strawberry, ther is no point in them operating on my right tube because the right ovary is less than 1/2 the size of the left one...smh BUT Im so happy anyway!! :headspin:

Thank you. My Iui went well this morning just got home little while ago. Now jut resting called in sick today. Happy I did cause I'm a bit crampy. Rather just rest. Just praying the 5th is our lucky charm. Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## Kismat026

bettybee1 said:


> Anyone know if follies can go from7mm too mature in 5 day ?? X

Yes most definitely you have good chances!! Sometimes in a Day they grow fast.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

augustluvers said:


> _*Mommy's Angel ~ *_Welcome to our thread :hugs: I see that you mentioned you have PCOS? I too have been diagnosed with PCOS. It seems to me that you are responding well to gonal-f which is the same thing as Follistim (just different brands) especially for a PCOS/IUI. Women with pcos tend to over stimulate so you only having 3 front runners right now seems really good for an IUI cycle. I'm currently on follistim and lupron, and then I'll trigger later on. In regards to your emotional outburst, I recently have had two of them on this follistim. When I was on Bravelle and Menupor I didn't have them, but the follistim is doing crazy things to my body and mind this cycle. :rofl:
> 
> *As for me* ~ Last cycle I did all my injections in my thighs so I never experienced bloating, But this time around the Follistim it being injected into my belly and last night and today I bloated out. It's annoying and I look 6 months pregnant! :wacko: On the bright side, I'm eating more and not having so many stomach issues.
> 
> How's everyone else?

Oh my gosh! Thank you SO MUCH for responding. :hugs::kiss::flower:

I hate to say it but "misery loves company". :rofl: I was starting to think that all this was in my head and everyone else was doing FINE on this.

I'm :wacko: NUTS on these drugs. As for your bloating. I have it too. What makes it worse is I'm overweight right now anyways. I lost the weight but had to go back on the insulin pump. Extra unused insulin in the body turns to fat. :cry: The good news is that for some reason, the PCOS causes me NOT to gain during pregnancy which is nice. I eat healthy but my body changes in odd ways. It will be back to major weight training afterwards though. :wacko:

As far as the amount of follies. I was actually bummed at first that there weren't more than that. I remember all these girls saying they had 4 on each side. Do you know how many they usually want vs. IVF? They actually WANT the IVF girls to be more aggressive because they want to store good ones right? So then from what you said...3 good ones on one side are actually better? 

Don't get me wrong, I don't want to be octomom. I'm also not trying to be selfish and ungrateful for what I DO have either. I was hoping for better odds. Then again, I had only 2 follies when we finally conceived our little girl at the 11th hour. This process is just amazing to me isn't it? While I wish none of us had to go through this, I AM grateful that we have this option when things ARE harder.

By the way, I see you had to do the dreaded Clomid cycles. Aside from a couple friends with PCOS that drug is useless in my opinion. What a waste of time and money don't you think? In order to get here though, the insurance companies demand you go through the chain. As emotional as it can be. Now CLOMID made me worse. These injectables are a cakewalk compared to what that evil drug did to me. :rofl:

How is everyone doing today?! Thanks for letting me join your group.:winkwink::flower:


----------



## 4everWishful

Krystinab thanks for your kind words. Good luck at the iui on Sunday! 

And Kristinae good luck to you tomorrow! 

I have pcos so there's no telling when AF will show up.....she supposed to be here next week. Also, since this is my first attempt at IUI, I don't know if I will be a good candidate yet since I have not gone through all the ultasounds. But I do have a question......how many rounds of IUI should someone try before moving on to IVF? I am praying for my first one to work, but I wonder how many times I should try IUI and give it a fair chance before moving on to IVF?

---------------------------------------------------
Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN 
Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
Mar 2013 - Waiting to start IUI#1


----------



## augustluvers

Kismat ~ So glad that your IUI went well :yipee: Now the 2ww :coffee:

4everwishful ~ You usually do 3 IUI cycles, then 3 IUI w/injectable medications and then they recommend IVF HOWEVER, everyone is different. What I just gave as an example is what most insurance companies want to see. I hope your af comes soon so you can start. When I'm not on any medications I get my AF once or twice a year because of the pcos.

Angel's Mommy ~ My last IVF cycle I had 17 follicles but only 6 were matured. This Wednesday I was at the fertility center and I heard the doctor tell a gentleman that his wife yielded 36 follicles and 27 were mature! You just never know whats going on. Just beacuse you have a follicle growing doesn't mean that there is a mature egg inside. Just look at how I only had 6 eggs yet 17 follicles. A follicle hold an egg inside. I never knew this until I did IVF in December. Sometimes I get confused just thinking about it, so don't pay me any mind :rofl:

As for me ~ I'm dying for Saturday morning to come so I can see what's happening and how many eggs I got now! :coffee:


----------



## typeA TTC

36 follicles?!?! Holy cow! August do you know at what point they are worried about OHSS (I think that's what it's called). I have PCOS too so I guess it's fine line when they do IVF to try and limit getting OHSS?


----------



## typeA TTC

August - one more question lol! So does that mean that every follicle may not have a mature egg in it even though the follicle s of a mature size? Or does IVF take all follicles regardless of size?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

*4everwishful*, I did 3 rounds with clomid...in my opinion does nothing but it's insurance protocol. Then I went on to 3 injectable cycles. Keep in mind that not every cycle will have a good outcome. We had to sit one out due to overstimming, we sat another out because there just weren't enough GOOD follies (the clomid cycle) and a couple of the others didn't give me a bfp.

This time with trying for #2, I'm at a different RE because the other one retired his practice and only practices delivery in the hospital. At any rate, the new RE has given me new meds. Gonal-f and lupron to stop ovulation. This cycle has gone on a LOOOoong time. Started last week and we "may" go into next week before we get the IUI but they have to find the right dosage.

What I've found in my own journey is that you go low and slow...those of us with PCOS. Not sure how many of you came from Kat Carney's site Soulcysters but I was on there 10 years ago. The thing that kept going through everyone that had a bfp was LOW and SLOW. Start low and move upward. 

Another thing....We get in our heads that things will happen quickly when we have fertility treatment. It's once we get there and find one after another after another BFN's that we get down on ourselves and think it will never happen. The key is to remind ourselves that it may not happen in the first few tries and if they DO happen on the first try, then that's AWESOME! If it doesn't, then it's no reason to get down. Eventually we'll get there. I was told I'd NEVER get pregnant. 8 years later I ended up pregnant without medication by surprise. Sadly it was something else that caused me to deliver him preterm however I went for fertility treatment and 2 years later delivered our daughter (though on bed rest for almost 9 months).

What I like to tell people is #1, check out your insurance. When I was trying for Amelia we were told 6 IUI cycles for a lifetime. "I" thought we only used 3 but I'm told we have 4 left for this time and if we want anymore to call them. Now we have AWESOME insurance because my husband works in the healthcare industry. It's a perk. Your insurance will tell you how many cycles. I plan to exhaust the IUI cycles and depending, may spend money out of pocket to keep going. 

We also have 3 IVF cycles that would be covered but for personal reasons won't move forward with that. We also planned even before we got married to Adopt so that is one reason. Even after we have our second child we have hopes to adopt a somewhat older child since we've been foster parents in the past. Okay tmi and a bit off topic.

Long story short, try to focus on the bigger picture knowing that your first few rounds may be to get the right drug and the right dosage before you get a bfp. It may be at the 11th hour as it was for our little girl. You can have as many IUI's as you'd like keeping in mind that your insurance may only cover so many IUI's, Meds and sono monitorings and after that you'll have out of pocket expenses if you wish to go further.

It will also depend upon your medical circumstances too. I have a close bnb friend here who had several IUI's and needed surgery. She's moving on to IVF soon with hopes to achieve her pregnancy. Not everyone has the same body and most women know their bodies enough to know when enough is enough.

In the end, keep your chin up and focus on holding that baby at the end of your journey. It's not an easy experience but all the pain, heartache and frustration will be worth it when your finally holding your little one so please don't lose hope! If it can happen for me after 10 years, it can happen for others. :hugs:

*AugustLovers*, you had IVF? I'd be interested in knowing if these folks who get a whole lot of follies achieved their pregnancies or if they had issues like us. As you said, it may not be in the quantity but in how mature they are. It's such an unpredictable process. 

AFM: Today I seem to be feeling a little better. I have to say I have such a wonderful husband. He's let me sleep in since we started this treatment and has gotten up with our little girl. Gonal-f has made me feel bloated, constipated and exhausted. :rofl: Brevelle and Menopur didn't do that for some reason. I woke up refreshed today and was able to be the wife and mother they needed once I got the rest. 

How are all you folks doing today?


----------



## augustluvers

*TYPEA TTC ~* When I did IVF in December I remember the girls in the forum explaining to me that OHSS usually occurs after the egg retrieval. I was told by my fertility specialist to drink lots of water during stimming to help prevent OHSS. I thankfully didn't experience OHSS. I know of one user here on bnb that had ohss and was not able to do the egg transfer. She had to wait for another cycle to transfer frozen embryos due to the ohss. I don't know what the stats are regarding ohss and pcos. but I'm sure glad I didn't have to experience it. How are you today?

_*
Angel's Mommy ~*_ I had an IVF cycle this past December. I like to believe that the chances of a pregnancy are a little higher with IVF but IVF does not guarantee pregnancy just as any other type of fertility treatment. I've seen women on here that have done 4+ IVF cycles and no pregnancy. And you're soo right! It's not about how many follicles, it's about how mature they really are when the doctor's retrieve them. IUI with injectables and IVF are very unpredictable especially since we are dealing with fertility injections. You just never know how you are going to react. How are you today?

_*As for Me~ *_I got home around 6pm from work and I noticed that I was severely bloated. Even my lower back was swollen. I did my follistim injection and went to bed. I laid in bed reading until about 9pm and then tried to go to sleep but I was SOOOOO DARN UNCOMFORTABLE! I never had this with my last cycle so this is totally new to me. I woke up in a horrible mood and as much as I'm trying to stay positive I just can't get this grumpy feeling out of me! :rofl: I'm still bloated! I like 6 months pregnant and my lower back is really swollen still. I can't wait for tomorrow so I can see what's going on. 9:10am can't come soon enough! 

_*HOW ARE YOU ALL?!?!?*_


----------



## augustluvers

typeA TTC said:


> August - one more question lol! So does that mean that every follicle may not have a mature egg in it even though the follicle s of a mature size? Or does IVF take all follicles regardless of size?

At my fertility center, I believe it's just the mature ones. They retrieved all of my follicles in December (all 17 of them) but only 6 were mature enough to be fertilized. Of the six 5 fertilized :happydance: I was so happy.


----------



## JazzyFresh

OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....

So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that. 

Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.


----------



## krystinab

Happy Friday ladies! I see a lot is going on in a short time!


Jazzy Fresh, I dont get it. What type of medicine are you on? I didnt think you could O until after a trigger. I would be pissed...what would have happend if DH wasnt with you? Do you get any $$ back? Have you all been Bding as well??

Augustluvers, girl the follistim has me all types of uncomfortable at night....what time is your appointment on Saturday?

Mommy's Angel, glad you got some much needed rest. Those stim medications def do a number on a ladies body!

4everwishful, can they give you progesterone to jump start AF? I dont have PCOS but have super long cycles...so I feel your pain honey! Fx AF comes soon so you can get on with treatment!!

TypeA, how are you feeling? What type of trigger did you take? 

Good luck Kismat, hopefully 5th times a charm!

AMF, had a scan today...these four lil follies are just taking their time growing... Two are 15mm and the other 2 are 14mm....so I am not sure if we will be doing IUI sunday. Going back in tomorrow to see whats going on...everyone in my RE office keeps talking about multiples but all I need is one healthy gummie bear...Im not greedy!! I got excited when I saw 18mm on the screen but the tech told me that is the average of the length and width of the follie...my lining got nice and thick, its up to 9.89mm....I know that I shouldnt put all my eggs into one basket (no pun intended...lol) but I am sooo confident about this...fx my intuition is right! Im going to start BDing tonight...


----------



## typeA TTC

Hey ladies

Jazzy- ugh so sorry! It's insane. I feel like my whole life revolves around the next appt. My last cycle was crazy and I thought it was for sure a bust but ended up ovulating late. tested negative on beta day (not realizing I ovulated late) stopped my progesterone and then ended up pregnant which turned into a chemical because of the lack of progesterone (in my opinion)

I had my IUI this morning. Only one follicle. Ugh. DHs sperm was super like it normally is but still well above normal. I'm feeling like I'm out already. Trying to decide if IUI or IVF is right for my next cycle. This was my 3rd IUI.


----------



## ajd36

Hi ladies, I would love to join you guys! 

I had did my first Clomid IUI last month and had 5 good sized follicles. Had tested earlier this week and I watched the second blue line get lighter every day I tested and this morning (Dpo 14) it was basically gone...second month in a row this happened and I don't believe they were evap lines either. I go in for an ultrasound on Monday to look for ovarian cysts and hopefully will be able to start Clomid again monday night. I have had 2 early miscarriages (Oct and Nov 2012).

I had a good cry this morning to let it all out and now I am ready to look forward with hope that the next IUI works for me! I am a single mother choice :)


----------



## 4everWishful

Mommy's Angel.......thank you for the detailed response. I guess I was asking about the number of IUIs since I wasn't sure if your percentage of achieving pregnancy drops after a certain number of times. Our insurance only covers one IUI. We will for sure do the one IUI and then we have to decide how many more cycles we'll do IUI before moving on to IVF. My dh has low s/a. The RE's office had him do a trial run and he ended up with 3.3 mil after the wash. They seem to think that this number is good enough for a decent try at IUI. Everything pertaining to an IUI adds up real fast when insurance does not cover it. We were thinking of doing maybe 3 total before moving on to IVF. This is all just so overwhelming and exhausting and depressing. 

Augustluvers thanks for your response as well. I think my RE is having me skip the IUI rounds with clomid since I was on clomid towards the end of last year and that didn't really do much. I believe we would be starting with the injectable. I really hope AF shows up soon. I am so eager to start.

I hope everyone gets their BFP real soon!!! There is definitely a lot going on and I wish everyone much luck and success. It only takes 1.......

---------------------------------------------------
Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN 
Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
Mar 2013 - Waiting to start IUI#1


----------



## JazzyFresh

Kismat ~ I know you are in your TWW..... hoping you get a BFP!!!!!

Krystinab ~ I was on clomid 100mg days 4-8 and 75mg follistim injections days 5, 7 & 9. I ovulate naturally on my own. But the RE is concerned with me because my FSH is a bit high for my age and my AMH is really low too. So, she did it to increase my "production." I think I would of been screwed if DH wasn't there last evening. I was out of town a couple days and we hadn't BD at all for like a whole week. We did the IUI and are BD like rabbits!! lol... She did say that she will provide the follistim next round if needed. 

Type A~ What??? Omg... i am sorry. Did they even test your progesterone level at all?

ajd36 ~ Welcome and best of luck to you for your U/S!


----------



## Strawberry13

Adj- I can totally relate on all fronts! Are you going to do 3 iuis total? Here's hoping u have the go ahead for one this month and its ur lucky month! I think you should find it promising that you've had 2 miscarriages that means ur very capable of getting preggo, maybe it is a progesterone thing? Did u have a blood test this month to see if it was an early miscarriage? 

Jazzy that just stinks I agree they should give you a refund! But maybe this is ur month. 

KrystinAb sorry about the slow growers maybe it will just be another day or 2? I'm sure it's better to go a few days later and make sure the egg develops. 

Type a- were u on objectives or clomid? Do the drs know why ur not getting more follicles? Sorry if I missed from previous posts. 

Question for everyone-when do u feel the first signs of your period? Reason I ask is I start getting that crampy yucky feeling in my tummy about 6 dpo and then goes away day 1 of AF. That's why I'm always so sure each month that I wasn't successful so early in the game. Is that normal? There's never too much pain, just enough to know something's going on there. 

Sorry I can't comment on a lot of the other gals here I'm not familiar with the injectibles and ivf and stuff but I guess it's education for me :)


----------



## kristinaettc

@strawberry13 - I don't typically experience any symptoms pre af. Funny enough, that's how I know I'm out - absolutely no symptoms!

Afm - had my IUI over lunch. DH count was 219mil with 97% motility. According to my nurse my cm was very fertile and abundant. Fx'd!


----------



## JazzyFresh

kristinaettc said:


> @strawberry13 - I don't typically experience any symptoms pre af. Funny enough, that's how I know I'm out - absolutely no symptoms!
> 
> Afm - had my IUI over lunch. DH count was 219mil with 97% motility. According to my nurse my cm was very fertile and abundant. Fx'd!

219 million and 97% mobility?!? Holy crapoly!!!! WOW... :happydance: and fertile and abundant!!!!!


----------



## ajd36

@Strawberry13 -- thanks! My progesterone has tested low twice in the past and now I do supps everytime I try. My AMH, estradiol, FSH and prolactin all came back good. I am lucky to know I am able to get preggers very easily...just missing the sticky dust! No test this month, I am out of town until Sunday night :)

So happy to finally join the support boards instead of just reading them. Need all the positivie thoughts around me and the support of others going thru the same process as me.

Best of luck to all in their 2WW Lots of baby dust!


----------



## krystinab

Kristina...omg that's a lot of swimmers!

Jazzy, have fun :sex:

Adj36, we are here for you! I'm glad you joined!

AFM, RE called and said my estrogen was high and that I'm about to O. I asked her about the follie size and she thinks the will grow over night. She told me to trigger, have sex (cause we haven't in 2 days) and come in tomorrow afternoon for the iui... I feel like I've gone from 0 to a million in a second...talk to you ladies after the IUI going to work on my baby! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Amelia8083

JazzyFresh said:


> OMG.... a bit frustrated I would say....
> 
> So, I went on Monday right, for my U/S. Went smooth.. 4 follies all from 9-14mm which they should be at CD10. They tell me that they want me in on Friday to do an U/S with probably triggering that night and IUI on Sun. Perfect. So I go out of town for my family ER sito. I get a call and the RN tells me that they feel Fri will be too late and for me to come in on Thurs. No biggie, I am accommodating and I change my flight to return. I go in there yesterday with DH... they do my U/S and I only have 1 follie at 17mm!!!! I was like but wait... she goes, well, it looks like you ovulated. Did you have cramping? I was like yes, today.. but I thought it was the meds like it did last cycle. She said, no, it must be that you are still ovulating and this 17 just hasn't dropped yet like the others. She offered to wait until next cycle or do a blind IUI then and there. We were floored. $500 on meds and what?!? We decided to do the blind IUI. My DH was pissed. No privacy. He had to handle himself in this little room (normally at home) and you could hear the nurses freaking chat. The good news is that he went up from 2mil to 5.5mil and increased motility at 45%. So, happy about that.
> 
> Here is to my early 2WW!!!! lol. Who knows... life is funny, maybe this will be the one that works right.

And that is why I am worried about ovulating early! jeez So stressful. Super exciting that you are in the 2ww though. And the eggies that already dropped were probably still hanging around so there is still a good chance!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

*August,* forgive me if I'm getting too personal but did you freeze your eggs or have you used them already. Reason I'm asking is I'm seeing you are doing another IUI right? Does this mean you prefer the IUI or no preference? You don't have to answer if my question is too personal. 

*4everwishful*. :rofl: Detailed response...more like a long-winded one. :lol: Talking does come easy to me. Haha Glad it could help in some way. On another note. If your only covered for 1 IUI, I'd go aggressive and bypass using Clomid. I'd use injectables and make it worth your wild. If your going to do an IUI you may as well use what has more potential of working.

*Krystinab*, Thanks so much. Yes. I'm NUTS on these drugs. Hahaha My poor husband has been so patient with me.
You have a great attitude about a child. Though I think many of us going through this treatment never take it for granted. You have a sweet heart. So glad to hear your o'ing. Good luck with bd'ing! :hugs:

*TypeA*, So sorry about the one follie. It only takes one though. With Amelia I only had two. It was literally the 11th hour so don't lose hope. :hugs:


*AJD*, so sorry. :hugs:

*Jazzy*. oooh Clomid works for you. Awesome. That stuff made me worse than the injectables did. Not sure if it's a hormone issue due to PCOS or what but that drug is useless for me. Here's to hoping you don't need that follistim because you'll be pregnant!

*Strawberry*, I don't get a regular period so I can't help you. I have PCOS and it makes them almost non-existant...though I didn't get one and STILL conceived our 1st without fertility treatment somehow. My body is SO ODD. :rofl: Sorry I could help.

AFM: I have 5 follies on the R side and 3 on the Left. I had to say, "come again"? Now I know many of the younger girls get a whole lot more but seeing that I only had two almost every time during Amelia's conception I kept thinking she was seeing things. Now only 1 on each side are mature. I am to take 450mg of gonal-f and 5mg of lupron until Sunday when I trigger and in at 1130am for IUI.

Now I'm a bit nervous because the darn nurse didn't get my labs but said she wanted to see what my estrogen level was. If it was too high she's tweak the gonal f back to 300mg. Well, I went to the spa in the back of the facility for massage and acupuncture treatment and she was gone. Never got the phone call so thought I'd call the "emergency line". :wacko: Well, It WAS an emergency...for me at least. :rofl: I was told to call again in the morning when they had access to my chart. She said if I didn't get the call it was a good sign to keep what I had. Goodness, she should have never have told me. I get anxious about this stuff. Hahaha

So, onto my injection and then we have to bd tonight (not wasting swimmies) then IUI Monday and another on WED just in case. :rofl:

August, I totally understand what your going through. I'm bloated, irritable and while the constipation was gone I was tired too. I went in for a nice massage and chiropractic treatment. The massage was great. Hurt so good I told my husband who wouldn't have liked the deep tissue massage. It really relaxed the muscle tissue where all the stress was lying on my back and shoulder blades. Hurt like the dickens at first but then I felt like I could breath again.

The acupuncture went even better. I felt more energetic though I was ready for a nap. I have a tough time sleeping with exception to when these treatments are done. I sleep like a baby.

Monday I'm having acupuncture before and after the IUI. apparently before is supposed to open the uterus. I need all the help I can get there. My uterus is tipped so they usually have to take the sharp curvy thing and pull that sucker down. OUCHIE! (insert swear word here) So if acupuncture will work, I'll try it. Afterwards its supposed to help with the eggs. Can't remember how though. I'm usually a skeptic when that's concerned however, it HAS helped me completely with sleeping at night as well as ridding majority of the stress and anxiety I have stemming from our traumatic loss in 09'.

I'm hesitant to jump for joy yet. I'm just going to trust in the Lord and leave it all in His hands. It's better that way anyway.

Good luck ladies. Your an awesome bunch! :hug:


----------



## Kismat026

krystinab said:


> Kristina...omg that's a lot of swimmers!
> 
> Jazzy, have fun :sex:
> 
> Adj36, we are here for you! I'm glad you joined!
> 
> AFM, RE called and said my estrogen was high and that I'm about to O. I asked her about the follie size and she thinks the will grow over night. She told me to trigger, have sex (cause we haven't in 2 days) and come in tomorrow afternoon for the iui... I feel like I've gone from 0 to a million in a second...talk to you ladies after the IUI going to work on my baby! Have a great weekend!

Good luck with your IUI!!! We're close in the 2ww so hope and pray for the best!!!


----------



## augustluvers

mommy's angel ~ I transferred 2 embryo's and the three that remained didn't make it to the stage they need to be at in order to freeze them. So no, I didn't get to have any frozen. 

As for me ~ Yesterday's ultrasound was interesting. I have 8 follicles all growing around the same size 10-14mm. The IVF nurse told me that we will more than likely be converting. I was told to stop the follistim and to take 150ui of Menopur yesterday and today. I return tomorrow for another ultrasound. I get official word tomorrow about converting to IVF... :happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

augustluvers said:


> mommy's angel ~ I transferred 2 embryo's and the three that remained didn't make it to the stage they need to be at in order to freeze them. So no, I didn't get to have any frozen.
> 
> As for me ~ Yesterday's ultrasound was interesting. I have 8 follicles all growing around the same size 10-14mm. The IVF nurse told me that we will more than likely be converting. I was told to stop the follistim and to take 150ui of Menopur yesterday and today. I return tomorrow for another ultrasound. I get official word tomorrow about converting to IVF... :happydance:

WAY TO GO!!:hugs::happydance::flower: What exciting news. Menopur worked for us with our baby girl.

I have to tell the story of what happened on Friday. The fertility clinic we go to has a nice spa on the back of it. You can get to it from the clinic itself by walking through it. Anyways, as the nurse took us through the clinic to get to the spa doors we went through a corridor, to our left and right was glass and through the glass were many medical staff and lab technicians at work in a very clean and sterile. It dawned on me that we were going through the area where they were fertilizing the eggs for IVF and on the other side washing the sperm for IUI's. I started feeling pretty overwhelmed with a few tears in my eyes. Both Doug and I felt like we were let into a personal and very exciting aspect. Here we were in a room full of fertilized eggs that were on their way to being someones little miracle/s. I don't know, maybe it was silly to some but the tears were just a reflection of a beautiful moment we were passing through as someone will eventually have their dreams come true. Something we very much know having tried for 10 years. Just HAD to share that story. 

Good luck ladies!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi my dh and I are doing our first iui in a week or so depending on when I ovulate. It is unmedicated and the only monitoring we are doing is opks. It's cheaper than meds. Our doctor wants to do 3 unmedicated cycles then on to meds. 

I am worried that I will have the iui too late because if I go in the day after a positive opk as instructed I can't do it until5pm. So I am tempted to do it the same day as positive opk but also don't want to rush things too. I guess temping will help me see how we'll it ends up being timing wise but that is after the fact. 

Any advice that might put my mind at ease?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there, 

I've never done an unmonitored IUI. Maybe someone else can give you the kind of information you need. Doing an IUI based on just an OPK seems like it would be hard to know when you actually ovulate. Have you been temping and using the opk's with a pretty predictable O each month? Just wondering if it would be to your best interest to actually be monitored so you know exactly when. If your going to pay for an IUI you may as well have a better chance doing the sono too. Just my two cents. Maybe someone else has been through it.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I've been temping for 3 months and ovulate anywhere from cd11-13. But when I was just using opks and noting which day the positive opk it was up to cd15 sometimes. Maybe if the unmonitored iui doesn't work first month I will ask to be monitored if I can come in after 5 pm when I get off work. Otherwise it's hard to get away.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I also worry that an unmedicated iui is a waste of time but not sure. My dh is afraid of having multiples.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Is insurance covering IUI's? If so, are they giving you a certain amount before they stop covering? I don't know your history, your age or why your doing IUI. Have you had a hard time ttc? Knowing that information helps a bit more than me blinding giving you input however I'll say this:

If you or your insurance is covering an IUI this is not a method I would choose personally. Mainly because your odds are no better than bd'ing because your not being monitored. Keep in mind this is MY opinion. I don't know how many women have actually conceived using your method.

Next, while multiples CAN happen with an IUI, it's not always the case. I'd go as far as saying most cases don't always end up in multiples. It would all depend upon how your body reacts with the dosage and how well your being monitored. MOST Dr.'s will only allow for so many follies during and IUI cycle. If you were going for IVF that would be different as they want the most follies and they want GOOD follies for eggs to fertilize. My daughter was conceived by injectables through IUI method. It all depends upon your history. If you have multiples in your family (skips a generation "usually"), how old you are, whether you have a history of fertility issues and again the dosage. You shouldn't end up as Octomom if that's his concern. Most states now have stipulations after that fiasco. 

I can't really suggest anything without knowing why your doing an IUI since it looks like you ovulate and get a period. Have you been trying for awhile or are you just trying to get a head start? Are you in your 20's, 30's or 40's?


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Mommys angel: my dh has low sa results and they labeled it subnormal. They said it would take us several years to conceive but I don't have that much time because I am 38. According to temping and opks and cm I ovulate normally. The doctor said each cycle has a 10-15 percent chance but I worry that it actually isn't that high because I hear that statistic with medicated cycles . We have been ttc for a year now.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I forgot to add that we aren't covered by insurance for anything fertility related


----------



## Mommy's Angel

BabyHopes, 

First, I'd like to share that I'm sorry that you and dh are having difficulty. :hugs: I do understand your need to start. I too am 38 though both my husband and I will be 39 in the next couple of months. So let that be of encouragement. 

Next, I think I understand the need for the IUI now. The year you've been ttc, is this naturally before you found out about DH? I at least think you need monitoring so you get when your ovulating HOWEVER...now that you've shared with me what your going through it sprung up a thread I was in while ttc my daughter. I thought maybe I'd share the thread with you so you'd have somewhere to go. I'm actually in the "graduate" thread now that I have a child but the women are AWESOME and they've all been through one thing or another. 

TTC #1 at 35+ Now I cannot remember who, but someone in there had a hubby with similar results as you and I recall them taking a vitamin or herb that raised the SA. I keep thinking it was Happy Auntie who has taken a leave last I knew, however there are a couple other ladies that spring to mind who may even be able to give you some advice with this.

It sounds like you've both decided that this is worth a try. I am not going to deter you from doing something if I, myself don't really know the percentage of people who HAVE achieved a pregnancy doing it this way. It may be worth a shot. What I've learned from my own experience is we tend to know our own bodies and what we are capable of. Keep in mind that not everything will happen right away so PLEASE don't get discouraged. See how this goes....get involved in the thread I put up for you because I think having other women going through it will be of great help and encouragement. Also don't let injectables or other meds deter you from trying it. I think given your husbands SA, it gives you the greater chance of getting those swimmies up there where they belong. 

Another thing has sprung to mind. Some SA can come out with improper readings, say if your dh went over 4 or 5 days without ejaculation. Has he been tested more than once?

Okay enough from me....I'm wiling to bet the thread I posted will be a great fit for you. PLEASE take the time to introduce yourself in there and ask the ladies any questions you may have. Also let them know about your husband SA and see who's been through it before. Someone is bound to have an idea or some answers for you. Who knows, there may even be someone who has had an IUI without monitoring in there. 

So glad to have met you and I'm praying you get that beautiful little miracle of yours! :hugs: Looking forward to getting to know you in the future and cheering WITH you when you finally get that bfp. :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

hello ladies, I would like to join. I am not at the IUI phase, but I am getting close and need some support. Our RE told us my DH has 0% morph and suggested IVF, but is willing to try a few rounds of IUI because of the financial side of things. He thinks we have a chance with IUI too. Is anyone on this tread doing IUI/IVF because of male infertility issues? 

Or doc asked us to wait 2 cycles because he put DH on like 12 vitamins to help his issues and wants DH to get that in his system before trying anything. 

Some questions I have:
1. If DH has morph issues, what I understand is his sperm cant permeate an egg, why would IUI even work? Even if you put the egg and sperm next to each other (like IUI) what means it will permeate the egg with his issues? Anyone ever have really low morph and IUI works?
2. How do you emotionally accept IUI/IVF, I keep thinking why can't we do it naturally (sorry if this question insults anyone, not meant too, just the emotional side of things).
3. What is the step by step IUI appointments or stages to for it?

I kind of feel like if DH is on all the vitamins I feel like we should give it a few months of attempting naturally when his body is "more" capable, assuming the vitamins work. What are your thoughts (aka maybe try IUI/IVF in 6 months)?

Sorry for the long post, but thanks for the advice in advanced. DH and I have just been in deep thought/conversations about this big decision.


----------



## Looking4hope

Hello, I would like to join as I am needing some support. I just had my 7th iui at the end of Feb and only had 1 mature follicle on the left side. I don't feel I had a chance this cycle and I go for my blood work this week. May need to prepare myself for cycle 8 of iui.


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies:flower:

So, I am I week into my TWW, and I hate the second week! I am hoping it passes quickly:winkwink: I test Monday the 18th.:happydance:

How's everyone doing? I see a lot of new names on this thread, welcome:flower:

I hope all of you ladies are well and wishing all of you on your TWW tons of :dust:

:hugs:To all of you who got BFN this month, I wish you lots of luck on your upcoming cycles!:hugs:


----------



## ajd36

Mommy81, sending you lots of baby dust and some support during your second week! 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed.... DPO 15, BFN but also no AF or signs off it yet.... wishful but already planning my next cycle now

Night ladies and happy Monday and start of a new week everyone


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Gold,

It's a bit late so I'll have to come back hopefully tomorrow to answer some of your questions since they are a bit more in depth. I just wanted to say "welcome" :hi:

Looking4hope...Did you actually go through with the IUI with the 1 follie? Are you on any meds. oral or injectable? Is insurance covering your IUI's? I didn't respond to several cycles when we were ttc our daughter but we opted out of those. I figured I didn't want to wasted the IUI that insurance paid for. Reason I'm asking about meds is that if your not on them, maybe you need them, if your on them, maybe they need to be tweaked or maybe you need a different med. It sounds like your not responding with just 1 follie. Though it only takes just 1 it would be good to have a couple more in case. How old are you and how long have you been trying? 

Good Luck Mommy.

AFM, had trigger shot and for some reason am bloated and feeling sick to my stomach with gas. I have acupuncture treatment before and after my IUI. I'm also thinking of keep my husband home from work tomorrow because today was very stressful with our toddler and balancing the way I feel physically. I just feel wiped out and after playing with her most of the afternoon, once she went to bed I just sat and cried a bit because I felt exhausted and sick to my stomach. So glad I had time with her though. She makes me smile that kid.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Amelia8083

Well, I wasn't ready yet. Scan showed 14 and two at 10 and 11. Having another scan on wednesday..... hoping these follies grown quickly and I have more than one at iui.


----------



## Mommy81

Good morning ladies!

*ajd36*:happydance:That's great no AF, stay away:witch:!

*Mommy'sAngel*, I feel the same way with all of the injections trigger and even after IUI....very gassy! It's very uncomfortable. I am sorry you are having a hard time, but all for a good cause! If the end result is a baby, then it was all worth it:hugs:

*AFM*, I am feeling crampy and my BB's are super sore, which I didn't feel like last IUI this early, so maybe it's a good sign?! I hate this TWW, and I still have one whole week to go! UGHH!:dohh:


----------



## Strawberry13

Goldstns and looking4hope welcome! Looking4hope fingers crossed that this follicle is the one, it only takes 1! Goldstn I can't answer all your questions but I can tell u that making the decision for iui or ivf was not easy, I think there's a certain amount of grieving that you won't be able to do it naturally that has to occur. I had a hard time coming to grips with it but in the end if it gets me preggo that's what I'm gonna do. We BD around the time of the iui so we tell ourselves if it does work it could've been that too!! Iui is incredibly easy, you take drugs for a few days to help u ovulate more eggies (if thats what ur doc wants u to do), go in for a sono around ovulation time to see how they progressed, give u a trigger shot to ensure u ovulate within 36 hrs, then the next day come in for the iui. The iui itself takes literally less than 30 seconds and is painless for most people. good luck as you go on this journey, I hope you get the results you want! 

Mommy81 we're only one day apart from each other I am due to test this Sunday! I have cramps and sore bbs too hopefully it isn't the witch!!!


----------



## Mommy81

Strawberry13 said:


> Goldstns and looking4hope welcome! Looking4hope fingers crossed that this follicle is the one, it only takes 1! Goldstn I can't answer all your questions but I can tell u that making the decision for iui or ivf was not easy, I think there's a certain amount of grieving that you won't be able to do it naturally that has to occur. I had a hard time coming to grips with it but in the end if it gets me preggo that's what I'm gonna do. We BD around the time of the iui so we tell ourselves if it does work it could've been that too!! Iui is incredibly easy, you take drugs for a few days to help u ovulate more eggies (if thats what ur doc wants u to do), go in for a sono around ovulation time to see how they progressed, give u a trigger shot to ensure u ovulate within 36 hrs, then the next day come in for the iui. The iui itself takes literally less than 30 seconds and is painless for most people. good luck as you go on this journey, I hope you get the results you want!
> 
> Mommy81 we're only one day apart from each other I am due to test this Sunday! I have cramps and sore bbs too hopefully it isn't the witch!!!

Yay *Strawberry*! I think it is too early for AF, so I am hoping it isn't! My last IUI, I had my beta testing 16 DPIUI, but AF came at day 15. I am only at day 8 now, so AF shouldn't be now!

Did you do IUI with meds or natural? B2B or single? How many follies did you have? What were your post wash numbers?

I did IUI with 2.5 Femara 2x's a day for CD's 3-7 and Follistim 100 iu's CD 7-9 with Ovudrel Trigger at CD 11. I had B2B IUI's with three follies at 16, 19 and 20 mm. And hubby's post wash were 48 million day 1 and 29.8 million day 2.

I am searching the web for info on ideal follicle #'s and sizes now, hoping that our chances are good! FX'ed, I hope this cycle is the one!!!:happydance:

Best of luck to you!!:hugs:


----------



## Strawberry13

I did clomid this time 100 mg, i had 2 mature follicles (he didnt tell me how big just that i was def ready to go) and one small one, then trigger. Post wash count was 34 million not sure about motility but in the past has been 60-70%. We only did 1 iui then backup sex that night. Your Follie sizes and count sound great! sounds like you have a really good shot! good luck and keep me posted!! 

Unfortunately I do start getting cramps a week before AF normally but not sore bbs so maybe this one is different!


----------



## Mommy81

Strawberry13 said:


> I did clomid this time 100 mg, i had 2 mature follicles (he didnt tell me how big just that i was def ready to go) and one small one, then trigger. Post wash count was 34 million not sure about motility but in the past has been 60-70%. We only did 1 iui then backup sex that night. Your Follie sizes and count sound great! sounds like you have a really good shot! good luck and keep me posted!!
> 
> Unfortunately I do start getting cramps a week before AF normally but not sore bbs so maybe this one is different!

Well then yay for sore BB's! Haha! Maybe it's a good sign :happydance:


----------



## karena547

I'm following everyone and have a very good feeling for lot's of BFP this month!
:dust:

AFM - had cd6 u/s and b/w this morning, u/s showed a bunch of small follicles on each side, but none big enough for them to measure...which isn't surprising considering I'm so early in my cycle. So I just have to wait for instructions from my nurse this afternoon...prob keep up with the follistim injections!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Monday!! :hugs:


----------



## goldstns

Strawberry13 said:


> Goldstns and looking4hope welcome! Looking4hope fingers crossed that this follicle is the one, it only takes 1! Goldstn I can't answer all your questions but I can tell u that making the decision for iui or ivf was not easy, I think there's a certain amount of grieving that you won't be able to do it naturally that has to occur. I had a hard time coming to grips with it but in the end if it gets me preggo that's what I'm gonna do. We BD around the time of the iui so we tell ourselves if it does work it could've been that too!! Iui is incredibly easy, you take drugs for a few days to help u ovulate more eggies (if thats what ur doc wants u to do), go in for a sono around ovulation time to see how they progressed, give u a trigger shot to ensure u ovulate within 36 hrs, then the next day come in for the iui. The iui itself takes literally less than 30 seconds and is painless for most people. good luck as you go on this journey, I hope you get the results you want!
> 
> Mommy81 we're only one day apart from each other I am due to test this Sunday! I have cramps and sore bbs too hopefully it isn't the witch!!!

Thx. When does dh do his part..so they can wash his sperm?


----------



## Strawberry13

He does his thing same day as ur iui. About an hour later is when u go in for your part after they wash it. 

Karena good luck! What meds r u on? Do u ovulate on your own?


----------



## augustluvers

Good morning girls!

Went in for another ultrasound/bloodwork appointment. I went from having 8 folliclles to now having 15 measureable follicles. All of them are between 15-9m. I'm waiting on instructions from the nurse. Looks like I'll be going in on Wednesday for another check. The nurses at the office have a bet with my FS regarding whether I'm getting an IUI or converting to IVF... my IVF nurse told me that it's looking more and more like I'm having IVF done. :happydance:


----------



## karena547

Strawberry13 said:


> He does his thing same day as ur iui. About an hour later is when u go in for your part after they wash it.
> 
> Karena good luck! What meds r u on? Do u ovulate on your own?

Thanks!

I am on follistim injections 75iu/night...I don't ovulate on my own :(


----------



## karena547

Time to lower my meds! My nurse called and said my estrogen level (at cd6) is 200!! Last time, at CD11 it was only 48, so it's pretty high. They told me to cut my meds in half and I'll go back Wednesday for more monitoring...I'm getting nervous, I don't want to over-stim...:shrug:


----------



## Mommy81

karena547 said:


> Time to lower my meds! My nurse called and said my estrogen level (at cd6) is 200!! Last time, at CD11 it was only 48, so it's pretty high. They told me to cut my meds in half and I'll go back Wednesday for more monitoring...I'm getting nervous, I don't want to over-stim...:shrug:

Hopefully you won't overstim, it's a good thing they checked it. You should be fine, but I know how you feel. I am the same way on my meds, I am constantly worrying if it's too much or too little. I worry if my follies are going to be large enough, or too small. It's never ending, and such an emotionally draining process!

I think you will be fine, just stay positive!:hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

karena547 said:


> Time to lower my meds! My nurse called and said my estrogen level (at cd6) is 200!! Last time, at CD11 it was only 48, so it's pretty high. They told me to cut my meds in half and I'll go back Wednesday for more monitoring...I'm getting nervous, I don't want to over-stim...:shrug:

Don't stress... look at it this way, they are monitoring you to ensure that you don't over-stim :hugs: I am sure they are finding that right balance in production but not over doing it. You will be fine, girlie.


----------



## typeA TTC

I don't think you will overstim since they caught it early. That almost happened to me last cycle but they lowered the meds and I was just fine. 

My clinic does the beta 12 days after the IUI. Doesn't that seem early to anyone or no??

I saw some talk about a sick feeling. I took ovidrel as the trigger and it typically makes me feel sick for a day....but not this time. I felt sick for several days! Ugh. 

I feel some major pinching and pain for a brief moment yesterday on my right side. I'm only 3dpo so I don't think it could be anything but it was weird. Yeah for the 2WW


----------



## typeA TTC

Jazzy- my beta is the day before yours!! Fingers crossed for us both! What's the earliest you will test??


----------



## JazzyFresh

typeA TTC said:


> Jazzy- my beta is the day before yours!! Fingers crossed for us both! What's the earliest you will test??

Great timing!! We can try to keep each other sane next week!!! :happydance: I didn't get the trigger shot this time. So, I will be buying some HPT's this round. I am going to the dollar store or Walmart and grabbing a bunch of cheapies. This will be my first time testing early. Not sure when I can actually start?


----------



## karena547

Mommy81 said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Time to lower my meds! My nurse called and said my estrogen level (at cd6) is 200!! Last time, at CD11 it was only 48, so it's pretty high. They told me to cut my meds in half and I'll go back Wednesday for more monitoring...I'm getting nervous, I don't want to over-stim...:shrug:
> 
> Hopefully you won't overstim, it's a good thing they checked it. You should be fine, but I know how you feel. I am the same way on my meds, I am constantly worrying if it's too much or too little. I worry if my follies are going to be large enough, or too small. It's never ending, and such an emotionally draining process!
> 
> I think you will be fine, just stay positive!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Mommy! I am just praying things look good on Wednesday! A woman I know going to the same clinic as me just told me our nurse called her and she over-stimmed and had to cancel, I felt so bad for her...and then our nurse called me and told me that and I am thinking, I hope they caught it early enough and I don't end up in the same place!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mommy81

typeA TTC said:


> I don't think you will overstim since they caught it early. That almost happened to me last cycle but they lowered the meds and I was just fine.
> 
> My clinic does the beta 12 days after the IUI. Doesn't that seem early to anyone or no??
> 
> I saw some talk about a sick feeling. I took ovidrel as the trigger and it typically makes me feel sick for a day....but not this time. I felt sick for several days! Ugh.
> 
> I feel some major pinching and pain for a brief moment yesterday on my right side. I'm only 3dpo so I don't think it could be anything but it was weird. Yeah for the 2WW

You are lucky! I wish my RE tested at 12dpo, I have to wait 16 DPIUI.

The TWW is the worst on the second week. The first week you know testing is pointless, but the second week I am SO TEMPTED! I am like a drug addict thinking about his drug! And the worst part is, if I do give in and test, and it's negative I will test daily hoping it was just "too early". Ugh, the things we do to ourselves.:wacko:

I am able to resisit the urge some months...sometimes.:dohh:


----------



## karena547

typeA TTC said:


> I don't think you will overstim since they caught it early. That almost happened to me last cycle but they lowered the meds and I was just fine.
> 
> My clinic does the beta 12 days after the IUI. Doesn't that seem early to anyone or no??
> 
> I saw some talk about a sick feeling. I took ovidrel as the trigger and it typically makes me feel sick for a day....but not this time. I felt sick for several days! Ugh.
> 
> I feel some major pinching and pain for a brief moment yesterday on my right side. I'm only 3dpo so I don't think it could be anything but it was weird. Yeah for the 2WW

Thanks, I hope you are right! :)

hmmm 12 days post IUI seems a little early to me bc depending on when you ovulate...if you ovulate later (even though I know the trigger is suppose to control that) than you could implant later. Actually even if you ovulate on time, implanting can still take a little longer sometimes, but they must know what is right, right? lol My clinic does the beta 15 dp IUI.


----------



## Mommy81

karena547 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Time to lower my meds! My nurse called and said my estrogen level (at cd6) is 200!! Last time, at CD11 it was only 48, so it's pretty high. They told me to cut my meds in half and I'll go back Wednesday for more monitoring...I'm getting nervous, I don't want to over-stim...:shrug:
> 
> Hopefully you won't overstim, it's a good thing they checked it. You should be fine, but I know how you feel. I am the same way on my meds, I am constantly worrying if it's too much or too little. I worry if my follies are going to be large enough, or too small. It's never ending, and such an emotionally draining process!
> 
> I think you will be fine, just stay positive!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mommy! I am just praying things look good on Wednesday! A woman I know going to the same clinic as me just told me our nurse called her and she over-stimmed and had to cancel, I felt so bad for her...and then our nurse called me and told me that and I am thinking, I hope they caught it early enough and I don't end up in the same place!!
> 
> How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I know how you feel, try to relax. I know it's easier said than done, but you have to try.

I am feeling good, other than eating everything in site and sore BB's! I am on the 2nd week of my TWW, and test next Monday, the 18th. It's my second IUI, last month my BB's didn't hurt at all, so I am hoping this is a good sign.:shrug:

But I am really trying not to think too much about it, it can get out of hand if I do...lol.

We aren't too far from eachother, I am in CT. Did you get a lot of snow last week?? That's another thing I worry about, if we have a big snow storm and can't get to my RE. My life is revolving around u/s, bloodwork, and medication!:wacko:


----------



## karena547

[/QUOTE]

I know how you feel, try to relax. I know it's easier said than done, but you have to try.

I am feeling good, other than eating everything in site and sore BB's! I am on the 2nd week of my TWW, and test next Monday, the 18th. It's my second IUI, last month my BB's didn't hurt at all, so I am hoping this is a good sign.:shrug:

But I am really trying not to think too much about it, it can get out of hand if I do...lol.

We aren't too far from eachother, I am in CT. Did you get a lot of snow last week?? That's another thing I worry about, if we have a big snow storm and can't get to my RE. My life is revolving around u/s, bloodwork, and medication!:wacko:[/QUOTE]

That is good!! They say to look for things that are different from cycle to cycle and the things that are different, are a good sign!! Are you going to POAS? I forget if you did last cycle or if you waited for your beta?? 

We got nothing, we were supposed to get a foot of snow (which is rare for where I live bc I am in southern MD) but all I was thinking is OMG what if I can't get to my RE on the days I need to!! My life and my DH's life totally revolve around these appts, more so mine bc I have to go in every other day for monitoring but also his...he travels a lot and since my cycles vary, we never know when he will be "needed" for the IUI...it's tough but it will all be worth it! I am so excited for you...FX'd for you!! :dust:


----------



## Mommy81

I know how you feel, try to relax. I know it's easier said than done, but you have to try.

I am feeling good, other than eating everything in site and sore BB's! I am on the 2nd week of my TWW, and test next Monday, the 18th. It's my second IUI, last month my BB's didn't hurt at all, so I am hoping this is a good sign.:shrug:

But I am really trying not to think too much about it, it can get out of hand if I do...lol.

We aren't too far from eachother, I am in CT. Did you get a lot of snow last week?? That's another thing I worry about, if we have a big snow storm and can't get to my RE. My life is revolving around u/s, bloodwork, and medication!:wacko:[/QUOTE]

That is good!! They say to look for things that are different from cycle to cycle and the things that are different, are a good sign!! Are you going to POAS? I forget if you did last cycle or if you waited for your beta?? 

We got nothing, we were supposed to get a foot of snow (which is rare for where I live bc I am in southern MD) but all I was thinking is OMG what if I can't get to my RE on the days I need to!! My life and my DH's life totally revolve around these appts, more so mine bc I have to go in every other day for monitoring but also his...he travels a lot and since my cycles vary, we never know when he will be "needed" for the IUI...it's tough but it will all be worth it! I am so excited for you...FX'd for you!! :dust:[/QUOTE]

Hahha...isn't it funny the things we worry about it!

I am going to really try not to POAS, I didn't last month. It was torture though, so we shall see how strong I am thins week!:nope:


----------



## typeA TTC

JazzyFresh said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy- my beta is the day before yours!! Fingers crossed for us both! What's the earliest you will test??
> 
> Great timing!! We can try to keep each other sane next week!!! :happydance: I didn't get the trigger shot this time. So, I will be buying some HPT's this round. I am going to the dollar store or Walmart and grabbing a bunch of cheapies. This will be my first time testing early. Not sure when I can actually start?Click to expand...

I typically wait until 9dpo to start testing. But it's hard. I metabolize the trigger shot pretty quickly. So I'm guess it will be gone by 5dpo. If I get a BFN at 9dpo then I test again on 11dpo. I just want to know before the nurse calls so I can prep myself mentally! Crazy I know! They confirmed ovulation on Saturday and I had an IUI on Friday morning. So sometime in between noon on Friday and 8am on Saturday I ovulated.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Had pre and pot acupuncture. 1st time ever doing this with fertility. Imagine my surprise when pre-iui the nurse felt my uterus and it wasn't so tight they had to use the hanger thing to bring it down. It went in easy and it didn't hurt. 1st time in a LONG time that's happend. Glory to our Greatest Physician for guiding the hands of the acupuncturist and the nursing staff.

Hubby had a little over 66 million swimmies and I at least had 8 follies together. Not sure how many were fully mature but I know at least 2. Not sure what will happen as I've never had this many and we all know that it takes a good mature follie. Just praying all goes well.

Holy COW was this a tough cycle for me. 450units of gonal-f. After last nights trigger I was SO SICK. Today I had a migraine and felt like I was going to hurl. Thank goodness for acupuncture. It also helped with the terrible constipation. 

Now like the rest of you...I wait. Schedule a pregnancy test on the 25th but I'll start probably on the 21st.

Good luck ladies! It would be awesome if we had several bfp's. Especially all those who've been waiting for so long. I pray you all get your beautiful little miracles!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Oh my gosh! I need someones input. I got NO SLEEP last night. Everything was okay at the IUI. Didn't hurt...we even went out for dinner and all was well with the world. Last night after Amelia went to bed I went from 0-90 in two seconds flat. That is with the mood swing. THAT isn't the problem. We went to bed and I just felt awful. I felt sick, had another headache and by 4am felt as though I'd been hit by a mack truck. I'm bloated on my belly and my lower back and am in pain.

My guess is that I triggered and am hyper-stimulating. :wacko: I can barely get up, my back hurts terribly and even bed isn't helping. I don't remember this with Amelia though I may remember once where it hurt just slightly. I've heard on the boards a few saying when they hyper-stimulate after trigger, they've gotten pregnant. Anyone know if this could be true? I don't really know how accurate that is and if it IS since I've had 8 follies over the 2 when we were ttc before....since we kept going with the meds over the weekend, is it possible there were now MORE than 2 follies that could fertilize? They did a count and my husband had over 66 million swimmies washed. 

Now don't get me wrong, while I think it would LOVELY to have multiples for ME it would be dangerous to have any more than 2 because I have an incompetent cervix. My cervix has to be tied shut during pregnancy with permanent bed rest each time. Having a litter wouldn't be a good outcome. I'm not sure they would all sustain a full term pregnancy.

Maybe I'm just freaking out because my husband told me that out of the blue his coworker is pregnant with triplets. 

What happens if you hyper-stimulate after you trigger? Am I over-reacting? I need some objective here. Maybe I'm just being overly sensitive with all the drugs. :wacko:


----------



## usamom

That sounds scary! Maybe call your doctor and see why they say? I've never had to deal with that.


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies! Missing a few days on this thread is like missing a lifetime!!

*Mommy's Angel* OHSS is serious. I think you should call your RE and get a scan if you are feeling that bad....I hope you feel better :hugs:

*TypeA* when is your beta test? I thought it took 10 days for the trigger to metabolize...fx you get that BFP before seeing the DR!

*Mommy 81*, stay strong sista! I know its hard not to POAS!!

*Karena *I am in MD too! Not a inch of snow either! I swear the meteorologist & grocery stores are in cahoots. Have you had you IUI already this month? Sorry for asking if you already said you did.

*Augustluver* any update? Are you doing IVF?!?!

*AFM*, noting really to report. I am on these vaginal progesterone...its so yucky!! Has anyone experienced cramps with the suppositories??? I feel crampy 24/7. My betas are scheduled for 3/25...I REFUSE to test or to worry...I have no control either way!


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies! Missing a few days on this thread is like missing a lifetime!!
> 
> *Mommy's Angel* OHSS is serious. I think you should call your RE and get a scan if you are feeling that bad....I hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> *TypeA* when is your beta test? I thought it took 10 days for the trigger to metabolize...fx you get that BFP before seeing the DR!
> 
> *Mommy 81*, stay strong sista! I know its hard not to POAS!!
> 
> *Karena *I am in MD too! Not a inch of snow either! I swear the meteorologist & grocery stores are in cahoots. Have you had you IUI already this month? Sorry for asking if you already said you did.
> 
> *Augustluver* any update? Are you doing IVF?!?!
> 
> *AFM*, noting really to report. I am on these vaginal progesterone...its so yucky!! Has anyone experienced cramps with the suppositories??? I feel crampy 24/7. My betas are scheduled for 3/25...I REFUSE to test or to worry...I have no control either way!

I'm with you, the grocery stores are making all the money this winter w/ the threats of snow and then no snow! I haven't had my IUI yet, not sure when it is going to be either...last cycle it was on day 20 but since I have a different protocol I will prob be ready earlier, just not sure when! And OH do I hate the suppositories!! But yes, I had cramping on them, I had it for a few days then it stopped then it came back again...I also broke out when I was on them and my boobs were sore...I have my FX'd for you!! Who is your doc at Shady Grove?


----------



## JazzyFresh

Mommy's Angel said:


> Oh my gosh! I need someones input. I got NO SLEEP last night. Everything was okay at the IUI. Didn't hurt...we even went out for dinner and all was well with the world. Last night after Amelia went to bed I went from 0-90 in two seconds flat. That is with the mood swing. THAT isn't the problem. We went to bed and I just felt awful. I felt sick, had another headache and by 4am felt as though I'd been hit by a mack truck. I'm bloated on my belly and my lower back and am in pain.
> 
> My guess is that I triggered and am hyper-stimulating. :wacko: I can barely get up, my back hurts terribly and even bed isn't helping. I don't remember this with Amelia though I may remember once where it hurt just slightly. I've heard on the boards a few saying when they hyper-stimulate after trigger, they've gotten pregnant. Anyone know if this could be true? I don't really know how accurate that is and if it IS since I've had 8 follies over the 2 when we were ttc before....since we kept going with the meds over the weekend, is it possible there were now MORE than 2 follies that could fertilize? They did a count and my husband had over 66 million swimmies washed.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, while I think it would LOVELY to have multiples for ME it would be dangerous to have any more than 2 because I have an incompetent cervix. My cervix has to be tied shut during pregnancy with permanent bed rest each time. Having a litter wouldn't be a good outcome. I'm not sure they would all sustain a full term pregnancy.
> 
> Maybe I'm just freaking out because my husband told me that out of the blue his coworker is pregnant with triplets.
> 
> What happens if you hyper-stimulate after you trigger? Am I over-reacting? I need some objective here. Maybe I'm just being overly sensitive with all the drugs. :wacko:

i don't think you hyper-stimulated... I think you may have still been ovulating is all. Mine was very uncomfortable (high threshold for pain) from the day after the trigger until late afternoon the day after my IUI. I was basically laid out in bed with a heating pad and taking tylenol. calm down... I think you are making yourself freak out by analyzing it too much. Believe me, there will times you will see me do the same thing :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

So 5 days post IUI/ovulation.... I am taking the progesterone creamy stick it up your ahhh stuff. I hate it. Granted its a small dosage but I take it before I go to bed and then I refuse to make BD cuz I am too worried about it. So now I have to time that down to after dinner but before mimis?!? Arrrgh! lol... its all so controlled. *deep breath*


----------



## krystinab

Karena, I go to Dr. Timmerek in the Columbia office but Dr. Osheroff did my IUI at the Rockville location. The Rockville office is like 10x bigger than the Columbia one. Who do you see??

Jazzy, I havent BD'd since starting the suppositories...I just dont feel sexy....I take them 2x a day. I think today I am going to go home and take a nice bath then give DH some much needed attention. I feel like he's been my sperm machine for the IUI....LOL He deserves a lil something!! LOL


----------



## Kismat026

Hi Ladies: so i'm 5dpiui and have had these weird pains around my uterus...or i think it's weird pains...after the iui last thursday it was hurting when i went to the bathroom, just very achy over all through sunday, yesterday it got better and now this morning the pains started again. feels like AF like cramp pains but not sure what it is. i'm praying and praying, really trying not to think about it. but it's sooo hard!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thanks ladies, I called to let them know. I DO have the signs of hyperstimulating The bloating, the nausea, etc. which is surprising because "IF" it does happen, it's usually seen more in IVF cases. Since I'm on 450units of gonal-f maybe that was high enough to cause post. We're monitoring it. Jazzy, I'm with you, it could be similar to ovulation. I've never felt this kind of uncomfortable pain before not with my son, nor with our daughter from a fertility cycle with her. I'm wondering if it's because I had more follies this time around and the feeling is just over all different. 

I told them if I still feel that way tomorrow I'd go in for an ultrasound. In the meantime I'm taking tylenol (which isn't really doing all that great a job for some reason with the amount of pain and I have a high tolerance threshold) and just trying to rest. I'm tempted to book a massage appointment at the clinic but am afraid it may interfere with implantation so I guess I'll just rest.

Thanks again. I'll keep everyone posted if there's anything significant. As I said, this cycle has been MUCH different than what I've ever been used to. We'll see if it was a productive cycle.

Hoping everyone else the best!


----------



## JazzyFresh

krystinab said:


> Karena, I go to Dr. Timmerek in the Columbia office but Dr. Osheroff did my IUI at the Rockville location. The Rockville office is like 10x bigger than the Columbia one. Who do you see??
> 
> Jazzy, I havent BD'd since starting the suppositories...I just dont feel sexy....I take them 2x a day. I think today I am going to go home and take a nice bath then give DH some much needed attention. I feel like he's been my sperm machine for the IUI....LOL He deserves a lil something!! LOL

Laughing.... ok, at least I am not the only one feeling that way! Atta girl, handle it. It is so easy to neglect them during this time. I mean, with all the appointments and medications....not to mention the moodyness, bloatedness and the freakin' timing of the progesterone!! lol. You are inspiring me. I get home a couple hours before me. Might as well ahhhh prep myself ;-)


----------



## augustluvers

Jazzy~ I know exactly how you're feeling. During IUI's I get the same way. Everything feels so controlled that it takes a lot to get into the mood. 

As for me~ After yesterday's ultrasound I got a call to take only 75ui of Menopur yesterday and only my lupron this morning and tomorrow morning. I have another scan tomorrow at 10am. I'm supposed to get a for sure word as to what we are doing. My nurse is indicating that it will most likely be IVF. Either way I just want to be in the tww already. At this point the latest I'll be having a blood pregnancy test will be March 30th! 

I'm feeling "full" but that's normal considering that I have at least 15 almost mature follicles growing inside of me. I can't bend over to put socks on because it's uncomfortable. :dohh: :rofl: 

For those of you using vaginal progesterone ~ I'm not looking forward to it but I can say that they are SOOOO much better then the PIO shots that go in your butt cheeks.

EVERYONE ~ How's everyone? Who's in their tww already? we need to make a list of who's testing when :hugs: to you all :hugs:


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Karena, I go to Dr. Timmerek in the Columbia office but Dr. Osheroff did my IUI at the Rockville location. The Rockville office is like 10x bigger than the Columbia one. Who do you see??
> 
> Jazzy, I havent BD'd since starting the suppositories...I just dont feel sexy....I take them 2x a day. I think today I am going to go home and take a nice bath then give DH some much needed attention. I feel like he's been my sperm machine for the IUI....LOL He deserves a lil something!! LOL
> 
> Laughing.... ok, at least I am not the only one feeling that way! Atta girl, handle it. It is so easy to neglect them during this time. I mean, with all the appointments and medications....not to mention the moodyness, bloatedness and the freakin' timing of the progesterone!! lol. You are inspiring me. I get home a couple hours before me. Might as well ahhhh prep myself ;-)Click to expand...

OMG you two are so funny! I have been the same way, I am like okay...I have AF so we can't, okay, I am bloated and feel fat so we can't, okay now I don't want to do it to close to the IUI so we have good numbers, so we can't and now I have this nasty mess going on so you aren't going anywhere near there! LOL it's awful, our poor DHs lol


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> Karena, I go to Dr. Timmerek in the Columbia office but Dr. Osheroff did my IUI at the Rockville location. The Rockville office is like 10x bigger than the Columbia one. Who do you see??
> 
> Jazzy, I havent BD'd since starting the suppositories...I just dont feel sexy....I take them 2x a day. I think today I am going to go home and take a nice bath then give DH some much needed attention. I feel like he's been my sperm machine for the IUI....LOL He deserves a lil something!! LOL

I see Dr. Mottla in the Annapolis office but Dr. Levy did my first IUI in Rockville bc it fell on the weekend...and it was awful! lol He just didn't know my body like my dr does so I am praying that I don't have to go back there and that I have my Dr. The Rockville office is HUGE! But I have to say, I love my Annapolis office, I just go there so much that I am finally getting to know the nurses and receptionists and recognize faces so it is like my comfort zone lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Kismat026 said:


> Hi Ladies: so i'm 5dpiui and have had these weird pains around my uterus...or i think it's weird pains...after the iui last thursday it was hurting when i went to the bathroom, just very achy over all through sunday, yesterday it got better and now this morning the pains started again. feels like AF like cramp pains but not sure what it is. i'm praying and praying, really trying not to think about it. but it's sooo hard!!!

Kismat, it is way too early to be AF cramps. It might be you implanting!!! :happydance: My lower abdomen has been like bloated and gassy.... like that gas pain but no gas... if that makes sense? lol. It's a weird feeling. Trying not to focus on it, but yeah, anything strange going on and you can't help it. 

Mommy's Angel, I am glad you called your RE. I think it is easy to over-react, but at the same time we each know our own bodies. It is good that you trusted your instinct and can get it checked out tomorrow if you still feel that pain. I hope you feel better. 

Augustluvers, ummm 15?!? Yeah, I would say IVF for sure especially if they are all matured! You have a whole nest in there! Awesome!!! 

LMFAO............. @ the whole timing and lack of BD'ing. Our poor guys............ lol


----------



## Looking4hope

Mommy's Angle - we have been ttc for about 2 1/2 years now. Both my husband and i for 28 years old. For this cycle I was on clomid 100mg cycle days 3-7, injection shots on cycle days 6, 8, & 10. I also did the trigger shot on cycle day 13. I did go through with the iui on cycle day 15. Iui's are not covered. My FSH on day third blood work has been high and my doctor has said I have premature ovarian aging. That is why want to try every time.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Looking4hope said:


> Mommy's Angle - we have been ttc for about 2 1/2 years now. Both my husband and i for 28 years old. For this cycle I was on clomid 100mg cycle days 3-7, injection shots on cycle days 6, 8, & 10. I also did the trigger shot on cycle day 13. I did go through with the iui on cycle day 15. Iui's are not covered. My FSH on day third blood work has been high and my doctor has said I have premature ovarian aging. That is why want to try every time.

What was your FSH? Mine was 9.4 and my AMH was .17. Then, we have my DH's spermies at 5.5mil but with 45% motility.


----------



## we can't wait

Hi, thread crasher here. :) 
March is my first IUI cycle. I'm CD3, had a scan yesterday, and won't have another until CD12. I'm really excited! I feel like we're moving in the right direction. I didn't exactly *love* paying out of pocket, but hopefully it will all be worth it!

Good luck everyone! FX'ed :flow:


----------



## typeA TTC

Mommy's Angel said:


> Oh my gosh! I need someones input. I got NO SLEEP last night. Everything was okay at the IUI. Didn't hurt...we even went out for dinner and all was well with the world. Last night after Amelia went to bed I went from 0-90 in two seconds flat. That is with the mood swing. THAT isn't the problem. We went to bed and I just felt awful. I felt sick, had another headache and by 4am felt as though I'd been hit by a mack truck. I'm bloated on my belly and my lower back and am in pain.
> 
> My guess is that I triggered and am hyper-stimulating. :wacko: I can barely get up, my back hurts terribly and even bed isn't helping. I don't remember this with Amelia though I may remember once where it hurt just slightly. I've heard on the boards a few saying when they hyper-stimulate after trigger, they've gotten pregnant. Anyone know if this could be true? I don't really know how accurate that is and if it IS since I've had 8 follies over the 2 when we were ttc before....since we kept going with the meds over the weekend, is it possible there were now MORE than 2 follies that could fertilize? They did a count and my husband had over 66 million swimmies washed.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, while I think it would LOVELY to have multiples for ME it would be dangerous to have any more than 2 because I have an incompetent cervix. My cervix has to be tied shut during pregnancy with permanent bed rest each time. Having a litter wouldn't be a good outcome. I'm not sure they would all sustain a full term pregnancy.
> 
> Maybe I'm just freaking out because my husband told me that out of the blue his coworker is pregnant with triplets.
> 
> What happens if you hyper-stimulate after you trigger? Am I over-reacting? I need some objective here. Maybe I'm just being overly sensitive with all the drugs. :wacko:


I think you are right. I think you might be over stimming bc the trigger makes some follicles grow even larger. Call your doc and see if they will do an ultrasound.


----------



## JazzyFresh

we can't wait said:


> Hi, thread crasher here. :)
> March is my first IUI cycle. I'm CD3, had a scan yesterday, and won't have another until CD12. I'm really excited! I feel like we're moving in the right direction. I didn't exactly *love* paying out of pocket, but hopefully it will all be worth it!
> 
> Good luck everyone! FX'ed :flow:

Hi, We Can't Wait & welcome!! 

Are you on any medications for your IUI to assist with the follicles?


----------



## typeA TTC

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies! Missing a few days on this thread is like missing a lifetime!!
> 
> *Mommy's Angel* OHSS is serious. I think you should call your RE and get a scan if you are feeling that bad....I hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> *TypeA* when is your beta test? I thought it took 10 days for the trigger to metabolize...fx you get that BFP before seeing the DR!
> 
> *Mommy 81*, stay strong sista! I know its hard not to POAS!!
> 
> *Karena *I am in MD too! Not a inch of snow either! I swear the meteorologist & grocery stores are in cahoots. Have you had you IUI already this month? Sorry for asking if you already said you did.
> 
> *Augustluver* any update? Are you doing IVF?!?!
> 
> *AFM*, noting really to report. I am on these vaginal progesterone...its so yucky!! Has anyone experienced cramps with the suppositories??? I feel crampy 24/7. My betas are scheduled for 3/25...I REFUSE to test or to worry...I have no control either way!

First. I definitely get cramps on the vaginal progesterone! They are so yucky! But better than a shot of progesterone in your booty everyday

My beta is next Wednesday! I know I was kinda shocked that the line was gone but I'm going to test again tonight and see if here's a line. Maybe the test I had wasn't very sensitive. Although I took a prego test the day after the trigger and didn't think it was as dark as it typically is either! Who knows!!


----------



## barbikins

I'm going for my first of two IUI's tomorrow & this is my second try!


----------



## kristinaettc

Good luck tomorrow barbikins!

AFM - absolutely hate tww. Argh...is it just gas or something more? Has daylight savings screwed me up or am I truly exhausted? Gah!!!


----------



## Looking4hope

JazzyFresh- my FSH has been between 10-14 but last November went to 26. I did the clomid challenge in jan and it went down to 9. Not sure what AMH is. The sperms was a great number after the wash but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## krystinab

*Kristina*...thats hilarious!!! The 2ww isnt fun. Are you going to test before your betas??
*
Barbikinis,* good luck with your IUI!

*Type A*, so will the line stay consistant or does it go and come back if youre preggers??

Welcome *we cant wait*!

*Augustluvers,* good God thats a lot of follies!! I hope you get that IVF and your BFP shortly after!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Looking4hope said:


> JazzyFresh- my FSH has been between 10-14 but last November went to 26. I did the clomid challenge in jan and it went down to 9. Not sure what AMH is. The sperms was a great number after the wash but I can't remember exactly.

The AMH test is a blood test that can be taken at anytime of the menstrual cycle and indicates a womans egg reserve on a scale of 0-67  the higher the number the better.

The AMH test gives an indication of how your ovarian age compares with the average for a woman of a similar age. Women who have polycystic ovaries will get a false (very high) reading as the cysts produce an excess of anti-mullerian hormone, so the AMH test is not suitable for women with polycystic ovaries. Women taking the pill need to allow at least one cycle after stopping the pill before having a test.


----------



## kristinaettc

krystinab said:


> *Kristina*...thats hilarious!!! The 2ww isnt fun. Are you going to test before your betas??

I'm going to try and hold off. I go in on the 15th for my progesterone draw and then the 20th for the test. Though, I'll probably break as always lol


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Augustluvers, I have 8 that we know of. I cannot even FATHOM having that many. I am feeling just awful right now. Praying you get your IVF and your bfp this round. :hugs:

TTC- Thanks. I've never hyperstimmed POST so I just don't know what that feels like. I have to say I've been sick with nausea all day and all night. Went to my parents and could barely walk (just trying not to bawl) Made our way to Target to get some body pillows for tonight and I was waddling, yes, WADDLING in the store. By the time we made it through the store and back to the car I was yet again in tears.

We called the emergency nurse at the clinic and she was confusing. She too like the nurse during the day, thought it was the follies bursting to reveal the egg and that today would be ovulation and shortly implantation. She did say if my pain was an 11 out of 0-10 that I should go into the ER. I honestly have a high threshold of pain tolerance so her telling me it was "just ovulation" made me think I was crazy so I decided to wait until tomorrow and go in if it feels this bad. 

I have ovulated in the past. I've even conceived our daughter through injectables and IUI but I have NEVER and I say NEVER felt anything like this before. NEVER! I'd remember it forever. :rofl: 

The only thing I can think of either a) it's because I have more follies than I've ever had before or b) The two mature follies I had on friday before she kept me going over the weekend are the ones that are hyperstimming once trigger happened. 

Whatever the case...My husband is staying home with me again tomorrow. There's no way I can pick up our daughter or play with her let along give her what she needs throughout the day feeling like I do now. Hopefully things will calm down over night.

On another note, my poor husband! Not only is he dealing with a hormonal and very in pain wife but our daughter is teething too. I'm sure he'd like to high-tail it to work. What a saint he's been. God bless him.


----------



## typeA TTC

krystinab said:


> *Kristina*...thats hilarious!!! The 2ww isnt fun. Are you going to test before your betas??
> *
> Barbikinis,* good luck with your IUI!
> 
> *Type A*, so will the line stay consistant or does it go and come back if youre preggers??
> 
> Welcome *we cant wait*!
> 
> *Augustluvers,* good God thats a lot of follies!! I hope you get that IVF and your BFP shortly after!!

Yes ma'am. That's exactly what happens!


----------



## ajd36

Hi everyone :)

AF finally came last night and full force today... please count me in for being an April Tester now :)

I had my ultrasound today to make sure I didn't have an uterine cysts after having 5 follicles last clomid cycle. My uterus, ovaries and lining all looked great and I got the go ahead to use clomid again this cycle!!

She is having me start 50mg tonight on CD2 with an ultrasound scheduled next Thursday. If everything looks great, we are doing my first Trigger shot that day with an IUI on Friday and Saturday. It will be so great to finally not just rely on the Smiley Face on OPK.

I've started to see a lot about people taking DHEA and CoQ10.....what do you ladies know and think about using them? I've seen mixed things.

Best of luck still to all the March Testers!!


----------



## usamom

Hi Mommy's Angel- I hope all ends up ok for you! I can tell you that my stimulated cycles- ovulation was extremely painful a couple of times. Once I hurt through the whole TWW. I switched doctors not long after that because they wouldn't take my pain seriously. Like you- I have a very high tolerance. Eight follies is a lot! Were they all mature?


----------



## usamom

Hi ajd36- wanted to chime in and say hi. I'm also a single mom by choice. I conceived my son with donor sperm and have raised him in my own. Trying for another - he wants a sibling and I want a baby!! Good luck!


----------



## Kismat026

JazzyFresh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies: so i'm 5dpiui and have had these weird pains around my uterus...or i think it's weird pains...after the iui last thursday it was hurting when i went to the bathroom, just very achy over all through sunday, yesterday it got better and now this morning the pains started again. feels like AF like cramp pains but not sure what it is. i'm praying and praying, really trying not to think about it. but it's sooo hard!!!
> 
> Kismat, it is way too early to be AF cramps. It might be you implanting!!! :happydance: My lower abdomen has been like bloated and gassy.... like that gas pain but no gas... if that makes sense? lol. It's a weird feeling. Trying not to focus on it, but yeah, anything strange going on and you can't help it.
> 
> Mommy's Angel, I am glad you called your RE. I think it is easy to over-react, but at the same time we each know our own bodies. It is good that you trusted your instinct and can get it checked out tomorrow if you still feel that pain. I hope you feel better.
> 
> Augustluvers, ummm 15?!? Yeah, I would say IVF for sure especially if they are all matured! You have a whole nest in there! Awesome!!!
> 
> LMFAO............. @ the whole timing and lack of BD'ing. Our poor guys............ lolClick to expand...

I'm hoping and praying that that's what happening. My pains went away last night. But now are back again this morning. So who knows...maybe it's just my body playing tricks on me. really trying not to think about it, but all these pullings, tuggins, feelings is really hard to not think about it. my hubby goes to me this morning just put it to the side, yeh ok easy for you to say mr. but i know i have to do my best and try and not think about it.

i know it's wayyyy to early for AF, but the cramps and pulling and feeling i get down there is just like AF though. who knows!!


----------



## Amelia8083

I could cry. I don't know what to do. My follicles measured 14,13 and 11 on mon. and they are no different today... didn't grow at all. My RE and the nurse blew me off when I asked them why they haven't grown and told me to come in for iui on friday. Well, if they didn't grow in a couple of days how do I know that I will have one good one to release by then? The nurse also told me that my lining was a little thin which is why they put me on femara this cycle..... but I wasn't on femara, I was on clomid and no one said anything to me about my lining being thin before! I am devastated, why won't anyone at the Dr.s office be up front with me? I don't even know where to go from here. First they told me to trigger at 1 am and then the dr. said no trigger tomorrow afternoon. This.is.a.nighmare.


----------



## Kismat026

I'm getting a little scared...i started spotting a little while ago. i'm 6dpo and don't know what to think. it could be implantation bleeding but not sure...i have the feeling of af like cramps. ughhh!!! this happened last month too and my period was early. i am debating on whether to call my nurse or not or wait until the afternoon. this was our 5th iui and praying that it's not early AF...i just want to cry right now

last cycle i started AF on the 7th so the timing is right for it, but then i also had a period for 2 days on the 15th and 16th...that was a weird cycle for me. docs couldn't explain why that would have happened. i am going to try and make myself calm but it is soooo hard


----------



## typeA TTC

Amelia8083 said:


> I could cry. I don't know what to do. My follicles measured 14,13 and 11 on mon. and they are no different today... didn't grow at all. My RE and the nurse blew me off when I asked them why they haven't grown and told me to come in for iui on friday. Well, if they didn't grow in a couple of days how do I know that I will have one good one to release by then? The nurse also told me that my lining was a little thin which is why they put me on femara this cycle..... but I wasn't on femara, I was on clomid and no one said anything to me about my lining being thin before! I am devastated, why won't anyone at the Dr.s office be up front with me? I don't even know where to go from here. First they told me to trigger at 1 am and then the dr. said no trigger tomorrow afternoon. This.is.a.nighmare.

This would make me very MAD. A similar thing happened to me once and I asked to only speak to and see the dr the next time. Ever since then all has been fine. Did she tell you to take a trigger? Ugh. I would honestly call back up there and ask for the drs email or ask for the DR to call you back. Not the nurse. Nothing makes me more mad than nurses playing drs. If you don't get a response that you are satisfied with I would attempt to finish the cycle - write the dr a lovely email about what happened and find a new RE. Ugh! 

This happened to me once and I was so mad...lady came in and didn't even know what dr I was seeing and guessed I was on cycle day 3 and I was really on cd15. I did speak to the dr and now she does everything that involves me. All my ultrasounds, IUIs etc. I'm not sure if it is because they know I'm an attorney or if they truly wanted to mke it right.


----------



## typeA TTC

Kismat026 said:


> I'm getting a little scared...i started spotting a little while ago. i'm 6dpo and don't know what to think. it could be implantation bleeding but not sure...i have the feeling of af like cramps. ughhh!!! this happened last month too and my period was early. i am debating on whether to call my nurse or not or wait until the afternoon. this was our 5th iui and praying that it's not early AF...i just want to cry right now
> 
> last cycle i started AF on the 7th so the timing is right for it, but then i also had a period for 2 days on the 15th and 16th...that was a weird cycle for me. docs couldn't explain why that would have happened. i am going to try and make myself calm but it is soooo hard

I'm praying that's it's implantation but if you routinely get your period this early you might want to ask about progesterone vag suppositories. Has your dr mentioned this?


----------



## Kismat026

typeA TTC said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting a little scared...i started spotting a little while ago. i'm 6dpo and don't know what to think. it could be implantation bleeding but not sure...i have the feeling of af like cramps. ughhh!!! this happened last month too and my period was early. i am debating on whether to call my nurse or not or wait until the afternoon. this was our 5th iui and praying that it's not early AF...i just want to cry right now
> 
> last cycle i started AF on the 7th so the timing is right for it, but then i also had a period for 2 days on the 15th and 16th...that was a weird cycle for me. docs couldn't explain why that would have happened. i am going to try and make myself calm but it is soooo hard
> 
> I'm praying that's it's implantation but if you routinely get your period this early you might want to ask about progesterone vag suppositories. Has your dr mentioned this?Click to expand...

No since we've been on the clomid i've been very regular. so these 2 months are pretty unusual for me. i'm just waiting to see what the doc says now. thanks for your prayers!!


----------



## krystinab

*Ameila*, I know clomid thins your lining which is why a lot of DRs prescribe femera. I totally agree with Type A, you need to talk to your DR. You need to remind your nurse that she works for you! I hope everything goes well! FX your follies grow! 

*Kismat*, I hope its implantation not AF. Have you been diagnosed with an LP defect? 6DPO is very early for AF? Are you taking any progesterone??

*adj36*, Ive heard about CoQ10 but never tried. A few ladies on my other thread used it to improve sperm quality...My doc told me not to take anything that wasn't prescribed besides baby aspirin & prenatal pills

*TypeA*, did you test again?

*AFM*, OMG I had the worst sex of my life last night...it was so painful. Afterwards DH goes "your definitely pregnant" I was in so much pain I couldn't even respond...it felt like my insides had been shifted up...my nurse said it could be my ovaries going back to the normal size or the prometrium...I don't know what it was but it was horrible...ugh I need to get my sex life back ASAP!


----------



## Kismat026

krystinab said:


> *Ameila*, I know clomid thins your lining which is why a lot of DRs prescribe femera. I totally agree with Type A, you need to talk to your DR. You need to remind your nurse that she works for you! I hope everything goes well! FX your follies grow!
> 
> *Kismat*, I hope its implantation not AF. Have you been diagnosed with an LP defect? 6DPO is very early for AF? Are you taking any progesterone??
> 
> *adj36*, Ive heard about CoQ10 but never tried. A few ladies on my other thread used it to improve sperm quality...My doc told me not to take anything that wasn't prescribed besides baby aspirin & prenatal pills
> 
> *TypeA*, did you test again?
> 
> *AFM*, OMG I had the worst sex of my life last night...it was so painful. Afterwards DH goes "your definitely pregnant" I was in so much pain I couldn't even respond...it felt like my insides had been shifted up...my nurse said it could be my ovaries going back to the normal size or the prometrium...I don't know what it was but it was horrible...ugh I need to get my sex life back ASAP!

No i haven't been diagnosed with LP...nope no progestrone. i'm just taking my metformin. i'm praying as well but i can feel the cramps. so who knows


----------



## augustluvers

Hey everyone, I hope you are all doing well...

As for me ~ Went in for another ultrasound this morning. I have 8 follicles that are fully matured between 17m & 20m. Then I have another 10 between 12m & 16m. I went in to see the nurse just as always and that's when hell broke loose. She told me that my insurance is now saying that they don't want me to convert to IVF this month. So my options are to have time intercourse or cancel the cycle. I should be ovulating no later than Saturday mid-day so if I get pregnant there is a chance of having 3+ babies. At this point in time we have no other option but to cancel the cycle. I can't do selection reduction - I don't personally believe in it, and I know that after hearing a heartbeat I could never do that. But I'm scared out of my mind. Sperm can live inside of you for up to 5 days, and we had intercourse last night. So there is a possibilty that I can still get pregnant, slight, but with my luck you just never know. I have spent the last two hours crying my eyes out. I have felt hope, faith, dispair and complete emptiness. I feel so helpless and confused. I called my insurance and I'm now waiting for a response from them. I'll still stick around as I would love to see how you all continue to make out. Lots of :hugs: to you all!


----------



## JazzyFresh

typeA TTC said:


> Amelia8083 said:
> 
> 
> I could cry. I don't know what to do. My follicles measured 14,13 and 11 on mon. and they are no different today... didn't grow at all. My RE and the nurse blew me off when I asked them why they haven't grown and told me to come in for iui on friday. Well, if they didn't grow in a couple of days how do I know that I will have one good one to release by then? The nurse also told me that my lining was a little thin which is why they put me on femara this cycle..... but I wasn't on femara, I was on clomid and no one said anything to me about my lining being thin before! I am devastated, why won't anyone at the Dr.s office be up front with me? I don't even know where to go from here. First they told me to trigger at 1 am and then the dr. said no trigger tomorrow afternoon. This.is.a.nighmare.
> 
> This would make me very MAD. A similar thing happened to me once and I asked to only speak to and see the dr the next time. Ever since then all has been fine. Did she tell you to take a trigger? Ugh. I would honestly call back up there and ask for the drs email or ask for the DR to call you back. Not the nurse. Nothing makes me more mad than nurses playing drs. If you don't get a response that you are satisfied with I would attempt to finish the cycle - write the dr a lovely email about what happened and find a new RE. Ugh!
> 
> This happened to me once and I was so mad...lady came in and didn't even know what dr I was seeing and guessed I was on cycle day 3 and I was really on cd15. I did speak to the dr and now she does everything that involves me. All my ultrasounds, IUIs etc. I'm not sure if it is because they know I'm an attorney or if they truly wanted to mke it right.Click to expand...

Ooooooh, I would be steaming too!!! I wouldn't know what to believe. Is the nurse mixing your file with someone else's? I mean, with the lining not even communicated to you and her saying it was a different medicine. i don't know... I would call and leave a message with the actual doctor and ask for some clarification. This is bananas!!! i am so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## JazzyFresh

augustluvers ~ Oh, i really hope that your insurance gets their act straightened. I mean, to say that they would cover the IVF and then not... don't they realize that the intent to develop the appropriate number of follicles is SOOO different with either or! I do have to say, that I don't think i would have the heart to do selective reduction. I just couldn't see myself trying so hard to have a baby and then be like well can't have 3 so let's get rid of one. But then who knows, if it is a serious health concern, i could see my DH putting his foot down and be worried about me handling the multiples. It's a toss up. Just keep your head up. i believe that it will all work out :hugs:

krystinab ~ What?!? Awww.... I am sorry you had to go through that. I don't understand what she means about the ovaries shifting back up? I feel so bad cuz you were looking forward to pleasing him. But not at the sacrifice of your pleasure. That sucks! :hugs:

Kismat ~ I am 6DPO and I would think it was implantation. But you said it happened last month too? What did the RE say about it? Were they concerned and taking precautions for this cycle???


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Another excruciating night over with and I'm starting to FINALLY get some relief. :phew:

*USAMOM*- We figured out that on Friday I had two mature follies but the nurse wanted to keep me on the 450 units of gonal f to see if we could get a few more of the follies mature. Triggered on Sunday and IUI on Monday. By Tuesday not only was I ovulating but the two mature follies from friday most likely overstimmed. Finally today I'm feeling better but after your experience I'm feeling a little disheartened. The office has said this is GREAT. They want this to happen concerning the eggs and the ovulation along with the IUI which had 66 million swimmies. 

My thought is that just because there were 8 follies total, doesn't mean they were GOOD. They may have ruined my chances with the two good ones from friday.Like Krystinab said, I'm not greedy. One more baby is all I'd need. While I wouldn't mind multiples it's safer for myself and the baby with just one little guy or girl.

At any rate, we'll see how this ends. I'm going to try to keep a positive attitude. I sure hope it works after all the pain the past few days. 

*Amelia*, the girls are right. You have to advocate for yourself. It's frustrating and sad but sometimes YOU have to put your foot down and remind them they you hired them, you can fire them. Let them know that the information they lacked to give you doesn't make you feel confident that they are getting to know YOU as the patient. With my experience with our daughter I found two types of experiences...The Clinical- It's rushed and nurses do they're jobs but they're quick about it and rarely know YOU as the patient. Then there's the Slow and Methodical Method- THIS method helped achieve our little girl. Believe it or not it was the nurse midwife who performed THAT IUI. She was comforting, very slow with the procedure and oh how I felt a peaceful experience. We were pregnant at that IUI. 

All that to say if ANY of you are experiencing a clinical experience. Make them STOP! Tell them to slow down and with calmness, perform the procedure. Let them know you NEED to be involved in the experience and want to know what drugs your being given and WHY. 

*ADJ*- I take a prenatal vitamin prescribed with DHA. It's supposed to help with brain development in the beginning too. I am also taking an aspirin which helps during implantation.

*AFM*: This new fertility clinic is the only clinic left. The others as well as the original office who helped us achieve Amelia no longer practice. Most (because of Obamacare) have said they can no longer afford to practice in the same way so they including my nurse midwife, now deliver babies at the hospital but no longer have a practice. :cry: 

This leads me to focus on how THIS clinic performs. I got the right girl to perform my IUI. She was very calm, slow and just overall nice. The nurse monitoring my cycles however...SUCKED! So I think I'm going to have to question things with her if there is a next time and make her slow down a little bit. 

Hoping everyone is doing well!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

*August*, we posted at similar times. :hugs: 

I wouldn't do the selective reduction either. Are you not open to triplets? I would take that opportunity even with the cancelled procedure. Only you know what you can handle though so it's okay not matter your decision.

I would be sitting in the office of the insurance agent (literally I have done it twice). If they gave permission how can they go back on it? Makes no sense to me and it makes me LIVID that they control our lives so darn much.

I understand your sadness but please don't give up! :hugs: No, it didn't work out the way we'd all have wanted it for you but it's not over hunny! Keep calling that office, maybe they'll give you option for IUI. 

Just know I'm thinking of you and praying for answers for you. I'm really sad and hoping for a different option for you. :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

augustluvers said:


> Hey everyone, I hope you are all doing well...
> 
> As for me ~ Went in for another ultrasound this morning. I have 8 follicles that are fully matured between 17m & 20m. Then I have another 10 between 12m & 16m. I went in to see the nurse just as always and that's when hell broke loose. She told me that my insurance is now saying that they don't want me to convert to IVF this month. So my options are to have time intercourse or cancel the cycle. I should be ovulating no later than Saturday mid-day so if I get pregnant there is a chance of having 3+ babies. At this point in time we have no other option but to cancel the cycle. I can't do selection reduction - I don't personally believe in it, and I know that after hearing a heartbeat I could never do that. But I'm scared out of my mind. Sperm can live inside of you for up to 5 days, and we had intercourse last night. So there is a possibilty that I can still get pregnant, slight, but with my luck you just never know. I have spent the last two hours crying my eyes out. I have felt hope, faith, dispair and complete emptiness. I feel so helpless and confused. I called my insurance and I'm now waiting for a response from them. I'll still stick around as I would love to see how you all continue to make out. Lots of :hugs: to you all!

WTF??? I really hope youre insurance gets it together and lets you convert. I dont see the point in canceling the cycle...I am sorry you are on such an emotional roller coaster. I am with you on not doing selection reduction...I would still BD if I were you. I mean with one egg there is only a 25% chance of pregnacy...so have more just increasing yoru chances. But on the other hand I know you dont want to be ocotmom...can they freeze some of the eggs or something? Keep your chin you honey, hopefully the insurance people will come their senses...ugh...please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## augustluvers

Mommy's Angel said:


> *August*, we posted at similar times. :hugs:
> 
> I wouldn't do the selective reduction either. Are you not open to triplets? I would take that opportunity even with the cancelled procedure. Only you know what you can handle though so it's okay not matter your decision.
> 
> I would be sitting in the office of the insurance agent (literally I have done it twice). If they gave permission how can they go back on it? Makes no sense to me and it makes me LIVID that they control our lives so darn much.
> 
> I understand your sadness but please don't give up! :hugs: No, it didn't work out the way we'd all have wanted it for you but it's not over hunny! Keep calling that office, maybe they'll give you option for IUI.
> 
> Just know I'm thinking of you and praying for answers for you. I'm really sad and hoping for a different option for you. :hugs:

At this point in time there is no guarantee. If I get pregnant with multiples there is a huge possibility that it will be more than 6 follicles so it will more than likely be more than 3 babies.


----------



## Kismat026

JazzyFresh said:


> augustluvers ~ Oh, i really hope that your insurance gets their act straightened. I mean, to say that they would cover the IVF and then not... don't they realize that the intent to develop the appropriate number of follicles is SOOO different with either or! I do have to say, that I don't think i would have the heart to do selective reduction. I just couldn't see myself trying so hard to have a baby and then be like well can't have 3 so let's get rid of one. But then who knows, if it is a serious health concern, i could see my DH putting his foot down and be worried about me handling the multiples. It's a toss up. Just keep your head up. i believe that it will all work out :hugs:
> 
> krystinab ~ What?!? Awww.... I am sorry you had to go through that. I don't understand what she means about the ovaries shifting back up? I feel so bad cuz you were looking forward to pleasing him. But not at the sacrifice of your pleasure. That sucks! :hugs:
> 
> Kismat ~ I am 6DPO and I would think it was implantation. But you said it happened last month too? What did the RE say about it? Were they concerned and taking precautions for this cycle???

I'm hoping and praying its the same. But i'm also feeling the pressure and cramps now. so it could be af. they weren't concerned with it last cycle since it was the 1st time that it happened. and also we were on vacation across the world so who knows if the time difference and all affected my body. so it could be that it's on time since the first time i had af last cycle for 2 days was 2/7 and then again i had it for 1 day on 2/15. but this month i had 2 follicles all grown, took the shot and now this. i'm having like pinching every so often on my right ovaries. if its AF i just wish it would come already. still waiting for my doc to call me.


----------



## Kismat026

augustluvers said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> *August*, we posted at similar times. :hugs:
> 
> I wouldn't do the selective reduction either. Are you not open to triplets? I would take that opportunity even with the cancelled procedure. Only you know what you can handle though so it's okay not matter your decision.
> 
> I would be sitting in the office of the insurance agent (literally I have done it twice). If they gave permission how can they go back on it? Makes no sense to me and it makes me LIVID that they control our lives so darn much.
> 
> I understand your sadness but please don't give up! :hugs: No, it didn't work out the way we'd all have wanted it for you but it's not over hunny! Keep calling that office, maybe they'll give you option for IUI.
> 
> Just know I'm thinking of you and praying for answers for you. I'm really sad and hoping for a different option for you. :hugs:
> 
> At this point in time there is no guarantee. If I get pregnant with multiples there is a huge possibility that it will be more than 6 follicles so it will more than likely be more than 3 babies.Click to expand...

Wow i can't believe your insurance company. this whole process is stressful without the insurance company getting in the way. that is just ridiculous. but i hope and pray that whatever happens your health will be just fine.


----------



## Amelia8083

JazzyFresh said:


> typeA TTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia8083 said:
> 
> 
> I could cry. I don't know what to do. My follicles measured 14,13 and 11 on mon. and they are no different today... didn't grow at all. My RE and the nurse blew me off when I asked them why they haven't grown and told me to come in for iui on friday. Well, if they didn't grow in a couple of days how do I know that I will have one good one to release by then? The nurse also told me that my lining was a little thin which is why they put me on femara this cycle..... but I wasn't on femara, I was on clomid and no one said anything to me about my lining being thin before! I am devastated, why won't anyone at the Dr.s office be up front with me? I don't even know where to go from here. First they told me to trigger at 1 am and then the dr. said no trigger tomorrow afternoon. This.is.a.nighmare.
> 
> This would make me very MAD. A similar thing happened to me once and I asked to only speak to and see the dr the next time. Ever since then all has been fine. Did she tell you to take a trigger? Ugh. I would honestly call back up there and ask for the drs email or ask for the DR to call you back. Not the nurse. Nothing makes me more mad than nurses playing drs. If you don't get a response that you are satisfied with I would attempt to finish the cycle - write the dr a lovely email about what happened and find a new RE. Ugh!
> 
> This happened to me once and I was so mad...lady came in and didn't even know what dr I was seeing and guessed I was on cycle day 3 and I was really on cd15. I did speak to the dr and now she does everything that involves me. All my ultrasounds, IUIs etc. I'm not sure if it is because they know I'm an attorney or if they truly wanted to mke it right.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooooh, I would be steaming too!!! I wouldn't know what to believe. Is the nurse mixing your file with someone else's? I mean, with the lining not even communicated to you and her saying it was a different medicine. i don't know... I would call and leave a message with the actual doctor and ask for some clarification. This is bananas!!! i am so sorry you are going through this!Click to expand...

The reason I am so upset about the lining is because I have asked my re several times about it because I have very light periods. He always said it was fine, so now I'm really worked up that maybe he hasn't been honest with me. I'm still waiting for him to call me back. Thank you girls for the support.


----------



## Mommy81

Good Morning Ladies!...actually afternoon:wacko:

Welcome:flower:*Wecantwait*! I feel ya on the paying out of pocket, our insurance covers nothing at all. Not even the bloodwork. It's financially draining!

*Barbikins*, GL today!

*Mommysangel*- sorry you are having such a hard time!:hugs:

*Ajd*, sorry AF showed up:hugs:

*Kismat*, FX'ed it's implantation!

*Amelia*, Sorry that your RE isn't being clear. That must be extremely frustrating! I can't even imagine dealing with that! Are you on just orals or injectables as well?

*Krystinab*, sorry your :sex: session didn't go as planned! All these meds and stress can do a number on our bodies!

*August*, I cannot believe your insurance is now backing out! How frustrating!:hugs:

*AFM*, I am 10 DPIUI and eating everything in sight!! I am hungry constantly and my BB's are killing me! I am hoping these are good signs! I go for my beta test 3/18:winkwink:


----------



## karena547

Oh my! This board has been busy today, gotta catch up!

krystinab - oh no! I hope it is bc you are pregnant!!! It's tough enough to get in the mood while going through this but then having that happen - blah! 

augustluvers - I am so sorry, insurance companies aren't sensitive to these things at all and it is such an emotional roller coaster as it is, and to add insurance issues to it just makes it so much more difficult. I hope you get the answers you are looking for from them soon :hugs:

Kismat026 - I am really hoping and praying it is implantation! FX'd for you!

Mommy81- can't wait for your test, things are sounding good!! :dust:

AFM - Had u/s and b/w this morning and now I am just waiting for the call to see what is next. I think I had a couple measuring 13mm so hopefully those ones will grow and we will be well on our way to IUI at the beginning of next week!


----------



## augustluvers

Thank you all... words can't describe the awesome support I get from you all :hugs: 

I'm still waiting for the insurance company to call me back. As of this morning here are the numbers on my follicles:

Right side:
1 @ 20m
4 @16m
4 @ 14-15m
and a few between 11-13m

Left Side:
4 @ 15m
3 @ 14m
2 @ 13m
3 @ 12m

The ultrasound tech thought that we would be doing an IUI believing that at the most I would ovulate only 3 follicles. And not all follicles have an egg inside. But the IVF nurse said that at the least I would ovulate 6 eggs. Today is my last day on Lupron, so by not taking that lupron anymore I could ovulate tomorrow (the earliest) through Saturday. It's just such a tough decision and position to be placed in. I would much rather them give me something to downreg but I'm too close to ovulating to consider that option at this point. All I can do is wait and see what the next two weeks bring me.


----------



## JazzyFresh

augustluvers said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> *August*, we posted at similar times. :hugs:
> 
> I wouldn't do the selective reduction either. Are you not open to triplets? I would take that opportunity even with the cancelled procedure. Only you know what you can handle though so it's okay not matter your decision.
> 
> I would be sitting in the office of the insurance agent (literally I have done it twice). If they gave permission how can they go back on it? Makes no sense to me and it makes me LIVID that they control our lives so darn much.
> 
> I understand your sadness but please don't give up! :hugs: No, it didn't work out the way we'd all have wanted it for you but it's not over hunny! Keep calling that office, maybe they'll give you option for IUI.
> 
> Just know I'm thinking of you and praying for answers for you. I'm really sad and hoping for a different option for you. :hugs:
> 
> At this point in time there is no guarantee. If I get pregnant with multiples there is a huge possibility that it will be more than 6 follicles so it will more than likely be more than 3 babies.Click to expand...

I had a total of 4 mature follicles. They weren't concerned with the likelyhood of all actually fertilizing. But I am also at a sweet ripe age of 36! lol. So, that may have quite a bit to do with my wonderful odds! lol


----------



## Kismat026

ok ladies so my doc called me back and was like it's wayyyy to early for your period. i was like yeh it is..kind of gave him an attitude...lol but he said to just stay calm and call him when it's AF full fledge. ahhhhhhhhh i had lunch with 2 of my coworkers so talking definately helps. just talked to my hubby and i soooo love him for putting up with me. 

i am praying and praying and more praying....


----------



## augustluvers

JazzyFresh said:


> augustluvers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> *August*, we posted at similar times. :hugs:
> 
> I wouldn't do the selective reduction either. Are you not open to triplets? I would take that opportunity even with the cancelled procedure. Only you know what you can handle though so it's okay not matter your decision.
> 
> I would be sitting in the office of the insurance agent (literally I have done it twice). If they gave permission how can they go back on it? Makes no sense to me and it makes me LIVID that they control our lives so darn much.
> 
> I understand your sadness but please don't give up! :hugs: No, it didn't work out the way we'd all have wanted it for you but it's not over hunny! Keep calling that office, maybe they'll give you option for IUI.
> 
> Just know I'm thinking of you and praying for answers for you. I'm really sad and hoping for a different option for you. :hugs:
> 
> At this point in time there is no guarantee. If I get pregnant with multiples there is a huge possibility that it will be more than 6 follicles so it will more than likely be more than 3 babies.Click to expand...
> 
> I had a total of 4 mature follicles. They weren't concerned with the likelyhood of all actually fertilizing. But I am also at a sweet ripe age of 36! lol. So, that may have quite a bit to do with my wonderful odds! lolClick to expand...

So true! My nurse told me that if I were older than the risk of multiple fertilizations were be less likely, but since I'm only 25 they don't advise me to risk it.


----------



## augustluvers

Kismat026 said:


> ok ladies so my doc called me back and was like it's wayyyy to early for your period. i was like yeh it is..kind of gave him an attitude...lol but he said to just stay calm and call him when it's AF full fledge. ahhhhhhhhh i had lunch with 2 of my coworkers so talking definately helps. just talked to my hubby and i soooo love him for putting up with me.
> 
> i am praying and praying and more praying....

When are you expecting full af?

I know our hubby's deal with a lot. I basically called up my husband and went on a baby tantrum for a good hour, I cried and yelled, sobbed, and not even at him, I was just venting, and at the end he's calm and very sweet with me. I love my hubby~ So glad you have a great one too! :hugs:


----------



## typeA TTC

Krystina- I failed...I didn't test! I've honestly been too tired to remember to do it in the morning! I think I will test next Tuesday and then go in for the beta on Wednesday. Unless I have some cray cray symptoms in between then and then I might test. 

Sorry about the BDing. I actually don't bd on the progesterone vag supps because on some blog I read that the supps (or what's left of them) can irritate the DHs "junk" (their words not mine). And that's the LAST THING I need. DH having issues on top of mine! Lol!


----------



## karena547

typeA TTC said:


> Krystina- I failed...I didn't test! I've honestly been too tired to remember to do it in the morning! I think I will test next Tuesday and then go in for the beta on Wednesday. Unless I have some cray cray symptoms in between then and then I might test.
> 
> Sorry about the BDing. I actually don't bd on the progesterone vag supps because on some blog I read that the supps (or what's left of them) can irritate the DHs "junk" (their words not mine). And that's the LAST THING I need. DH having issues on top of mine! Lol!

LOL that is good info to know, I didn't BD last cycle while on them just bc it was too messy and I didn't exactly feel sexy down there lol but I am with ya, we don't need anything else going on, on top of what we already are dealing with!


----------



## typeA TTC

August - I'm so sorry. I am with Mommy on this one...I am livid at how insurance companies rule our treatment. When I was having my initial orientation with my insurance I kept phrasing things in a way that suggests that they are basically dictating my treatment-knowing nothing about me. I'm a lawyer...I love arguing. The lady was not pleased so she blamed it on the employer who sponsors my health insurance. Ummm yeah because they know what their doing!! Ugh. 

If there's anything I've learned through this process it's that you have to be your own advocate and that in and of itself is a full time job!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Oh man, c'mon Type A!!! We need our first BFP!!!!! I know you gots to be it  I an thinking... we really haven't tried to attempt to BD during these last 2 weeks. It's like rabbits the others then we ahhh cool down. lol. Good to know that the progesterone can cause that. i feel so bad for Krystina for having to go thru it though.


----------



## typeA TTC

Jazzy- I know right!! Gosh I hope so I'm no spring chicken either. I'm 33. So I'm trying to decide if I would do another IUI (#4) or move to IVF.


----------



## augustluvers

I know this is going to sound crazy, but I think I might be ovulating soon, like today/tomorrow. :shrug: I'm having loads of cramps and a lot of EWCM. :cry: I just want this cycle to be over with and at the longest I still have 16-18 days to go until the :witch: arrives.


----------



## JazzyFresh

typeA TTC said:


> Jazzy- I know right!! Gosh I hope so I'm no spring chicken either. I'm 33. So I'm trying to decide if I would do another IUI (#4) or move to IVF.

Hmmm... at what cost is the IVF? Does your insurance cover any of it at all? My RE said ours is not covered and we are looking at 10-15K. I am like woah! She recommended for us to convert after 3-4 cycles. This is our 2nd. It is daunting to say the least.


----------



## Amelia8083

Mommy81 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!...actually afternoon:wacko:
> 
> Welcome:flower:*Wecantwait*! I feel ya on the paying out of pocket, our insurance covers nothing at all. Not even the bloodwork. It's financially draining!
> 
> *Barbikins*, GL today!
> 
> *Mommysangel*- sorry you are having such a hard time!:hugs:
> 
> *Ajd*, sorry AF showed up:hugs:
> 
> *Kismat*, FX'ed it's implantation!
> 
> *Amelia*, Sorry that your RE isn't being clear. That must be extremely frustrating! I can't even imagine dealing with that! Are you on just orals or injectables as well?
> 
> *Krystinab*, sorry your :sex: session didn't go as planned! All these meds and stress can do a number on our bodies!
> 
> *August*, I cannot believe your insurance is now backing out! How frustrating!:hugs:
> 
> *AFM*, I am 10 DPIUI and eating everything in sight!! I am hungry constantly and my BB's are killing me! I am hoping these are good signs! I go for my beta test 3/18:winkwink:

Just orals.... my re finally called me back and said he is not at all worried about my follies growing to the right size because of my previous clomid cycles working well. But my lining is only a 5 and he said it is the lowest end of normal or something and he is not worried. ummm I'm worried, I don't want to miscarry because my lining was thin :growlmad:


----------



## we can't wait

JazzyFresh said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> Hi, thread crasher here. :)
> March is my first IUI cycle. I'm CD3, had a scan yesterday, and won't have another until CD12. I'm really excited! I feel like we're moving in the right direction. I didn't exactly *love* paying out of pocket, but hopefully it will all be worth it!
> 
> Good luck everyone! FX'ed :flow:
> 
> Hi, We Can't Wait & welcome!!
> 
> Are you on any medications for your IUI to assist with the follicles?Click to expand...

Thank you for the warm welcome. :flow:

I'm taking clomid 100mg days 5-10, to mature the eggs I guess? Then getting an injection to stimulate ovulation. :)

I ordered my progesterone suppositories yesterday, and they said they have to be refridgerated? Have any of you ladies taken them? Just curious about any experiences with them!


----------



## Mommy81

augustluvers said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies so my doc called me back and was like it's wayyyy to early for your period. i was like yeh it is..kind of gave him an attitude...lol but he said to just stay calm and call him when it's AF full fledge. ahhhhhhhhh i had lunch with 2 of my coworkers so talking definately helps. just talked to my hubby and i soooo love him for putting up with me.
> 
> i am praying and praying and more praying....
> 
> When are you expecting full af?
> 
> I know our hubby's deal with a lot. I basically called up my husband and went on a baby tantrum for a good hour, I cried and yelled, sobbed, and not even at him, I was just venting, and at the end he's calm and very sweet with me. I love my hubby~ So glad you have a great one too! :hugs:Click to expand...

August, I totally have done that to my hubby. He has been great through this whole thing, sometimes we lie in bed talking and I start crying because I want a baby! I have called him at work sobbing, and the poor thing tries to comfort me quietly in his office. He has been so supportive through this whole thing, and I can't imagine doing it alone! Having you ladies is very helpful too, especially with the girly stuff:blush:

I am so afraid the IUI's will not work, especially because we cannot afford to go any farther with treatment:nope: I am currently on my second IUI, and can only afford one more.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Well, I happened to talk with someone today about what I've been going through this cycle. It made some sense. My E2 level on Friday was 1784.2. The nurse said if my E2 levels were too high that she would call and we'd lower the gonal f to 300. I called twice because I asked if she was lowering my levels and she had already gone home. They said that particular nurse never left notation....the next day they looked at my chart and kept it the same. :wacko: So Friday was 1784.2 and I took 450 units on Friday and Saturday while on Sunday did the trigger. That explains why the two mature ones on Friday overstimmed POST IUI. 

I can't even imagine what this means for my cycle. Does it mean it flopped? :shrug: I guess only time will tell.


Feeling better than the last two days however I feel like I'm 750 lbs. My lower abdomen feels so bloated I feel like a hot air balloon. :rofl:

August, so sorry to hear the latest. Your husband sounds like a good man.


----------



## typeA TTC

Jazzy- fortunately my DHs insurance covers all of this. We do have a lifetime dollar limit so if we do too much then we will end up paying out of pocket. But right now everything is covered. 

We can't wait- are you on endometrin? Some of us are on endometrin. But I don't refrigerate mine


----------



## typeA TTC

Jazzy - have you tested???


----------



## krystinab

Type A thats awesome your insurance covers your treatment. Mine gives me like a 35% discount. Which is better than nothing...my DR wont do more than 3 IUIs she said the success rate drops after 3. FX you dont need to worry about having a 4th!

Amelia, gald you got some good news about your follies!! Hopefully your lining will thicken and you will get that BFP!!

Augustluvers, what did you decide? Are you going to scrap this cycle or BD?

Mommy's Angel, happy you are feeling better!!

Jazzy, how are you feeling? Are you a early tester??

AFM, well my crampiness is going away...I am so happy...guessing my body is adjusting to the progesterone...other than that I have nothing to report...just hoping Im cooking a lil bean...today is 5dpo...feels like 300 dpo..


----------



## typeA TTC

BAHA! The 300dpo literally made me laugh out loud! I feel the same way! I want to test so bad but I'm not going to. I'm not sure if it's the progesterone or just ovulation but I feel such crazy twinges in my uterus area. So strange. I'll be in the middle of a conversation and WHAM odd twinge that makes me whence. I don't ovulate on my own so I don't know what's normal and what's not. Good times!

I know the success rate goes down however since I had a chemical last month I'm wondering if I give it another go. I'm DEATHLY afraid of the egg retrieval. Not sure why but I just am. Then again the HSG scared me and it was nothing. (my dr does local anesthetic for that procedure)


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies!! So AF still has not shown up and my cramps are there but not there if that makes sense. Last night they subsided and then this morning there was just a little spotting the 2nd time i went to the bathroom. First time was 3:30 AM and nothing. All of this morning nothing, and now just a few minutes ago just a speck. So still just waiting it out. It's our anniversary today so just going to enjoy our day and praying that AF doesn't show up!! It was really funny last night after hubby got home, he's like what did the doc say, i said he said "it's way tooo early", hubby was like duhhhh idiot doctor...lol we talked about things and i know that we have a lot to be thankful for and all. This would just make our family complete. I'm not asking for 30 kids, just 1 god!!! Hoping and praying for the best. Believe me my attitude yesterday all day was crappy and i was furious with the world. But now i'm just like i'll take it as it comes. We have to right, we have no other choice. Well enough of me blabbing on. Just wanted to give an update. Still hanging in there!!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies!!!

I go in for my progesterone test today. I am really not as excited as last week to be real. Just cuz last cycle it was 69.4 which is freaking awesome and no pregnancy. So, all I am hoping this round is that I have enough progesterone to support a viable pregnancy. 

Now as far as the actual pregnancy test.... the beta is scheduled for the 21st. I didn't get a HCG trigger this round..... so I am thinking I want to do HPT's. But I am scared to get a chemical by testing too early. What are your thoughts???????


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies,

Krystinab, So excited for you. Looking forward to all you ladies testing. :happydance: 

As for the progesterone cream, what can you all tell me about it? I was only on P17 Injections (progesterone) from wk 14-36 due to my first preterm loss. I LITERALLY just started feeling better as I had bumps on my bum the size of golfballs filled with progesterone still. I had her in Sept. 2011 and they went away December of 2012. Can you believe it? :lol:

I start the suppositories right now. I've never had an early loss before so maybe some of you can help me understand why it's given after IUI? Also, I'm prone to chronic yeast infections and Bacterial Vaginosis and am wondering if the icky junk caused any of you yeast infections? 

Getting really excited for you all!

This morning we had the life scared out of us. It's been snowing and our elderly neighbor fell. We ran out and stayed with her but because we live out in the sticks here in CNY, medical responders took a little longer. I got her a thick quilt and put it over her and we just kept her talking. We just moved her last summer so she's the only neighbor we really know. Sweet little lady, bless her heart. She's at the hospital now and hopefully warm and waiting for briefing about her ct scan. Doug called her daughter and son. So glad we live in this neighborhood. It's a nice country setting and so different from the city-life we've been living.


----------



## Looking4hope

Ok so blood work back and not pregnant this cycle. Now I am starting new cycle today. 
My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi I am probably going to have my first iui this weekend or Monday. I am doing unmedicated and only using opks to time it. The only thing I'm worried about is having an iui too late. If I get the surge in the morning for example and I can't have my iui until 5 the next day then I am worried I will have o- Ed and it will be too late. But if I get the surge tomorrow and am able to get it in the morning on sat then that would be less worrisome 


Wish me luck!


----------



## karena547

Looking4hope said:


> Ok so blood work back and not pregnant this cycle. Now I am starting new cycle today.
> My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone.

So sorry, praying that your next cycle works for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Looking4hope, So sorry for the outcome but glad your in a new cycle. Praying for a bfp with this new cycle. :hugs:

Babyhopes,

As I mentioned, I'm not familiar with your unmedicated cycle but what my husband and I usually do is bd prior to the IUI. So tonight you could try it. Keep in mind you want 3 days in between IUI cycle and bd'ing so he has a fresh amount of sperm but isn't overflowing with old sperm either. I know you said your husbands sperm is an issue but it's worth a try anyways. Not sure if anyone else would agree with me here. I'm sorry did you say the reason you couldn't do anything until 5pm the next day because of work? Could you just take a personal time and tell them you need to take a lunch break then? You shouldn't have to say anything other than medical emergency.


----------



## 4everWishful

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone............ 

Currently on day 32 of my cycle and no af yet....with pcos it is so hard to predict exactly when. Some months its been here in exactly 30 days and other months it takes a bit longer. So frustrating! I would think being on 1000mg of metformin everyday would somewhat help regulate this. 

I guess it wouldn't hurt if I was a bit on the late end of af showing up this cycle. My dh has the flu and is currently on antibiotics and a bunch of other meds. With him already having low numbers, I would imagine all the meds would just drive things lower. I am kind of eager to start my first IUI but also worried. I keep thinking what it if doesn't work, what if 3 cycles don't work, then we move on to IVF and I truly don't know if we can even afford that. I guess all we can do is keep the faith. 

Quick question..........has anyone heard of anyone being successful with IUI with dh's count being in the three millions? I keep going back and forth thinking I don't want to waste time and money on something that is pretty much a bad statistic to begin with.

Good luck to everyone testing!!!

---------------------------------------------------
Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN 
Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
Mar 2013 - Waiting to start IUI#1


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Mommys angel, 

Good idea about going in before 5. I will need to see if my hubby could do the same.


----------



## JazzyFresh

4everWishful said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone............
> 
> Currently on day 32 of my cycle and no af yet....with pcos it is so hard to predict exactly when. Some months its been here in exactly 30 days and other months it takes a bit longer. So frustrating! I would think being on 1000mg of metformin everyday would somewhat help regulate this.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't hurt if I was a bit on the late end of af showing up this cycle. My dh has the flu and is currently on antibiotics and a bunch of other meds. With him already having low numbers, I would imagine all the meds would just drive things lower. I am kind of eager to start my first IUI but also worried. I keep thinking what it if doesn't work, what if 3 cycles don't work, then we move on to IVF and I truly don't know if we can even afford that. I guess all we can do is keep the faith.
> 
> Quick question..........has anyone heard of anyone being successful with IUI with dh's count being in the three millions? I keep going back and forth thinking I don't want to waste time and money on something that is pretty much a bad statistic to begin with.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing!!!
> 
> If you can wait until he feels better, I would suggest that. The infection that he has can greatly affect his numbers and shape. Apparently they go round shaped if he is fighting being sick. This happened to us. My hubby was at 2 million when he was sick and went to 5.5 with increased motility above average and no more round shapped. I am just thinking this would be more beneficial for you.
> 
> I am on my 2nd cycle of IUI. I go next Thursday for my beta test :happydance: I am very hopeful.


----------



## 4everWishful

Jazzy, thanks for the message and advice.

My guess is that since af didn't show up yet and I don't feel anything coming on yet....that af most likely will be here this weekend or next week. If that's the case, my dh may be alright at iui time. I guess we'll take it one day at a time. I will definitely keep your advice in mind.

Good luck at your beta test next Thursday!!!!

---------------------------------------------------
Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN 
Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
Mar 2013 - Waiting to start IUI#1


----------



## typeA TTC

Mommy's Angel said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Krystinab, So excited for you. Looking forward to all you ladies testing. :happydance:
> 
> As for the progesterone cream, what can you all tell me about it? I was only on P17 Injections (progesterone) from wk 14-36 due to my first preterm loss. I LITERALLY just started feeling better as I had bumps on my bum the size of golfballs filled with progesterone still. I had her in Sept. 2011 and they went away December of 2012. Can you believe it? :lol:
> 
> I start the suppositories right now. I've never had an early loss before so maybe some of you can help me understand why it's given after IUI? Also, I'm prone to chronic yeast infections and Bacterial Vaginosis and am wondering if the icky junk caused any of you yeast infections?
> 
> Getting really excited for you all!
> 
> This morning we had the life scared out of us. It's been snowing and our elderly neighbor fell. We ran out and stayed with her but because we live out in the sticks here in CNY, medical responders took a little longer. I got her a thick quilt and put it over her and we just kept her talking. We just moved her last summer so she's the only neighbor we really know. Sweet little lady, bless her heart. She's at the hospital now and hopefully warm and waiting for briefing about her ct scan. Doug called her daughter and son. So glad we live in this neighborhood. It's a nice country setting and so different from the city-life we've been living.

I am also prone to yeast infections. However this is my 3rd cycle using them and nothing yet. I did get a yeast infection last cycle but it was before I started the vag supps. I'm not sure if this helps but I am OVERLY clean when I put in the supps.


----------



## typeA TTC

Looking4hope said:


> Ok so blood work back and not pregnant this cycle. Now I am starting new cycle today.
> My thoughts and prayers go out to everyone.

I'm so sorry! Thinking of you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

4everWishful said:


> Jazzy, thanks for the message and advice.
> 
> My guess is that since af didn't show up yet and I don't feel anything coming on yet....that af most likely will be here this weekend or next week. If that's the case, my dh may be alright at iui time. I guess we'll take it one day at a time. I will definitely keep your advice in mind.
> 
> Good luck at your beta test next Thursday!!!!
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
> Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
> Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
> Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
> Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
> Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
> Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
> Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN
> Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
> Mar 2013 - Waiting to start IUI#1


There you go.... that's the way to think. Are you paying out of pocket for both IUI and possibly the IVF? I know for me, my IUI's are covered. But also, the RE is very forthcoming and honest with us. She truly feels with our stats that we are looking at a 20% chance of success but can give a 50% with IVF. But we would pay out of pocket for IVF. So for us, it makes sense to take our chances first with the IUI's at 20% each time. She recommended 3-4 cycles because most people IF they get preggo that way, tend to do it in the first few rounds.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

typeA TTC said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Krystinab, So excited for you. Looking forward to all you ladies testing. :happydance:
> 
> As for the progesterone cream, what can you all tell me about it? I was only on P17 Injections (progesterone) from wk 14-36 due to my first preterm loss. I LITERALLY just started feeling better as I had bumps on my bum the size of golfballs filled with progesterone still. I had her in Sept. 2011 and they went away December of 2012. Can you believe it? :lol:
> 
> I start the suppositories right now. I've never had an early loss before so maybe some of you can help me understand why it's given after IUI? Also, I'm prone to chronic yeast infections and Bacterial Vaginosis and am wondering if the icky junk caused any of you yeast infections?
> 
> Getting really excited for you all!
> 
> This morning we had the life scared out of us. It's been snowing and our elderly neighbor fell. We ran out and stayed with her but because we live out in the sticks here in CNY, medical responders took a little longer. I got her a thick quilt and put it over her and we just kept her talking. We just moved her last summer so she's the only neighbor we really know. Sweet little lady, bless her heart. She's at the hospital now and hopefully warm and waiting for briefing about her ct scan. Doug called her daughter and son. So glad we live in this neighborhood. It's a nice country setting and so different from the city-life we've been living.
> 
> I am also prone to yeast infections. However this is my 3rd cycle using them and nothing yet. I did get a yeast infection last cycle but it was before I started the vag supps. I'm not sure if this helps but I am OVERLY clean when I put in the supps.Click to expand...

Thank you very much. It's good to know. So far the suppository hasn't been an issue. I don't feel itchy yet either. Yes....overly clean is what I thought as well. There's a whole story behind my loss but to make a long story short once my cervix dwindled, my mucus plug was lost and I had bacterial vaginosis something bad. It kept going back and forth with yeast infection and BV. :wacko: With our daughter had something similar. NOW I'm going to try and nip it in the bud. I'm eating mainly fruits and veggies with low grain carbs. Millet, quinoa and lentils are what I'm replacing. Glad to know you haven't struggled with it. :happydance::flower:


----------



## 4everWishful

Jazzy, we get just one IUI covered with our insurance. So we would have to decide if we wanted to do three more after the first one. Doing three more IUIs at our RE's office is approximately half the cost of IVF with ICSI. So that's why this is all so frustrating. I would definitely like to try IUI about 3-4 times but with the cost involved it makes it hard to know which path to choose. That's awesome that your IUIs are covered. I would definitely try at least four cycles if I had that option. I was planning on calling my RE's office this morning to see if we can still do an IUI this month or if we have to sit out due to dh having the flu.

Mommy's Angel, I hope that you are feeling better.........

I know it's Friday and I should be happy, but I just feel so down. Not sure if any of you ladies like Pink, but I love her new song "Try." It reminds me not to give up. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
Oct 2012 - start 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
Nov 2012 - 1000 mg metformin, clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
Dec 2012 - 1000 mg metformin, clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
Jan 2013 - 1000 mg metformin, taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN 
Feb 2013 - 1000 mg metformin, AF finally shows up. BFN
Mar 2013 - 1000 mg metformin, Waiting to start IUI#1


----------



## Mommy81

4everWishful said:


> Jazzy, we get just one IUI covered with our insurance. So we would have to decide if we wanted to do three more after the first one. Doing three more IUIs at our RE's office is approximately half the cost of IVF with ICSI. So that's why this is all so frustrating. I would definitely like to try IUI about 3-4 times but with the cost involved it makes it hard to know which path to choose. That's awesome that your IUIs are covered. I would definitely try at least four cycles if I had that option. I was planning on calling my RE's office this morning to see if we can still do an IUI this month or if we have to sit out due to dh having the flu.
> 
> Mommy's Angel, I hope that you are feeling better.........
> 
> I know it's Friday and I should be happy, but I just feel so down. Not sure if any of you ladies like Pink, but I love her new song "Try." It reminds me not to give up.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
> Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
> Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
> Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
> Oct 2012 - start 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
> Nov 2012 - 1000 mg metformin, clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
> Dec 2012 - 1000 mg metformin, clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
> Jan 2013 - 1000 mg metformin, taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN
> Feb 2013 - 1000 mg metformin, AF finally shows up. BFN
> Mar 2013 - 1000 mg metformin, Waiting to start IUI#1

Sorry for your BFN 4everwishful:hugs:

Yes! I love that song! I know how hard this process can be, and how expensive! It took us awhile to take the plunge and come out of pocket, as our insurance doesn't cover anything, but it's a financial chance we are willing to take if it puts our baby in our arms!
I am sure you and your hubby will come up with what is best for you:flower:


----------



## karena547

Good morning Ladies!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful, positive day!! 

I just came from my 3rd monitoring appt and they measured about 7 follicles, they are just waiting for 1-2 to take the lead and start growing. What is weird is that last monitoring appt on Wednesday I had some measuring 13mm (largest being 13.7) and today my largest was 12.3mm, has anyone ever had this happen and if so, how did your cycle end up?


----------



## Kismat026

So i'm still a waiting!!! ughhhh this is just soooo frustrating. Been spotting a little each day for the last 3 days. I'm 8dpiui today and have a little when i wipe (sorry tmi). but my cramps are pretty much gone. have them only after #2 (again sorry for tmi). sometimes i have them but then i know it's gas pains. i don't know. it's still wayyy to early for AF. so we will just have to wait and see. i feel like i'm imagining what i'm feeling so really trying not to think of it, but it's just soooooo HARD!! i feel pulling and stretching near my ovaries...but then i'm thinking it's AF coming early...ahhhhhhh this 2ww has probably been of my worst!!


----------



## Mommy81

Kismat026 said:


> So i'm still a waiting!!! ughhhh this is just soooo frustrating. Been spotting a little each day for the last 3 days. I'm 8dpiui today and have a little when i wipe (sorry tmi). but my cramps are pretty much gone. have them only after #2 (again sorry for tmi). sometimes i have them but then i know it's gas pains. i don't know. it's still wayyy to early for AF. so we will just have to wait and see. i feel like i'm imagining what i'm feeling so really trying not to think of it, but it's just soooooo HARD!! i feel pulling and stretching near my ovaries...but then i'm thinking it's AF coming early...ahhhhhhh this 2ww has probably been of my worst!!

Could be implantation!:happydance:


----------



## Strawberry13

I haven't been on in a few days so lots to catch up on. Kismat do you normally have spotting mid cycle? If not I would say def a positive sign! 

Karena I didn't know it was possible for the follicles to be smaller, what'd ur dr say about it? Can they keep stimulating to make them grow faster? 

Mommy81 when do u test again? I know we're right around the same time. Been feeling light cramps for about a week and bbs are a little sore but all of that is normal before AF so I'm not feeling hopeful. I'm 15dpiui so I think I will test tomorrow or Sunday if my temp stays up.


----------



## Kismat026

Strawberry13 said:


> I haven't been on in a few days so lots to catch up on. Kismat do you normally have spotting mid cycle? If not I would say def a positive sign!
> 
> Karena I didn't know it was possible for the follicles to be smaller, what'd ur dr say about it? Can they keep stimulating to make them grow faster?
> 
> Mommy81 when do u test again? I know we're right around the same time. Been feeling light cramps for about a week and bbs are a little sore but all of that is normal before AF so I'm not feeling hopeful. I'm 15dpiui so I think I will test tomorrow or Sunday if my temp stays up.

No i don't get spotting mid cycle. Last few months since on the clomid i've been getting it 2 days before AF actually arrives. But i'm not sure what's going on. i don't want to read into anything. because sometimes i have the same cramps as i would if af is coming... :baby: :baby:


----------



## Kismat026

Mommy81 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> So i'm still a waiting!!! ughhhh this is just soooo frustrating. Been spotting a little each day for the last 3 days. I'm 8dpiui today and have a little when i wipe (sorry tmi). but my cramps are pretty much gone. have them only after #2 (again sorry for tmi). sometimes i have them but then i know it's gas pains. i don't know. it's still wayyy to early for AF. so we will just have to wait and see. i feel like i'm imagining what i'm feeling so really trying not to think of it, but it's just soooooo HARD!! i feel pulling and stretching near my ovaries...but then i'm thinking it's AF coming early...ahhhhhhh this 2ww has probably been of my worst!!
> 
> Could be implantation!:happydance:Click to expand...

oh i'm soooooo praying that it is!!


----------



## typeA TTC

karena547 said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful, positive day!!
> 
> I just came from my 3rd monitoring appt and they measured about 7 follicles, they are just waiting for 1-2 to take the lead and start growing. What is weird is that last monitoring appt on Wednesday I had some measuring 13mm (largest being 13.7) and today my largest was 12.3mm, has anyone ever had this happen and if so, how did your cycle end up?

I had this last cycle. It was bizarre. I asked the dr about and she said sometimes another follicle pulls all the FSH from another. That cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy but I don't think it had anything to do with the follicles changing size...we miss calculated ovulation and so I stopped he progesterone too early.


----------



## karena547

typeA TTC said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladies!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful, positive day!!
> 
> I just came from my 3rd monitoring appt and they measured about 7 follicles, they are just waiting for 1-2 to take the lead and start growing. What is weird is that last monitoring appt on Wednesday I had some measuring 13mm (largest being 13.7) and today my largest was 12.3mm, has anyone ever had this happen and if so, how did your cycle end up?
> 
> I had this last cycle. It was bizarre. I asked the dr about and she said sometimes another follicle pulls all the FSH from another. That cycle ended in a chemical pregnancy but I don't think it had anything to do with the follicles changing size...we miss calculated ovulation and so I stopped he progesterone too early.Click to expand...

It's crazy right? I'm sorry about the chemical pregnancy :( It is so hard to calculate ovulation when we are on all these meds!


----------



## Mommy81

Strawberry13 said:


> I haven't been on in a few days so lots to catch up on. Kismat do you normally have spotting mid cycle? If not I would say def a positive sign!
> 
> Karena I didn't know it was possible for the follicles to be smaller, what'd ur dr say about it? Can they keep stimulating to make them grow faster?
> 
> Mommy81 when do u test again? I know we're right around the same time. Been feeling light cramps for about a week and bbs are a little sore but all of that is normal before AF so I'm not feeling hopeful. I'm 15dpiui so I think I will test tomorrow or Sunday if my temp stays up.

HI Strawberry! I am schedule for testing this coming Monday the 18th. How about you?? 
I haven't had any cramping just very sore BB's. I am so scared that I will not get a BFP, I feel no different from last month. Monday cannot come soon enough! I just hope AF doesn't show up in the mean time!

I honestly HATE that AF symptoms and BFP symptoms are EXACTLY THE SAME! What a cruel trick.:cry:


----------



## karena547

Strawberry13 said:


> I haven't been on in a few days so lots to catch up on. Kismat do you normally have spotting mid cycle? If not I would say def a positive sign!
> 
> Karena I didn't know it was possible for the follicles to be smaller, what'd ur dr say about it? Can they keep stimulating to make them grow faster?
> 
> Mommy81 when do u test again? I know we're right around the same time. Been feeling light cramps for about a week and bbs are a little sore but all of that is normal before AF so I'm not feeling hopeful. I'm 15dpiui so I think I will test tomorrow or Sunday if my temp stays up.


I talked to the nurse this afternoon and she said my estrogen levels dropped which is why I am not measuring as well as before. They told me to take the same amount of meds tonight and then increase meds on Sat/Sun and back in on Monday for monitoring...just so weird to me.


----------



## Ready2BMummy

Hi Ladies,
I haven't posted anything in a while because I have been anxiously waiting for :witch: so that I can start our 'stimulated' IUI. Typically...'a watch pot never boils' and it was a whole week later than expected!!! 
Now, I am thrilled and I can't wait to call the clinic on Monday so that I can start the injections on Tuesday (CD4). 
I have been keeping an eye on everybody else's up's and down's in this whole fertility roller coaster. It can be a tough journey and we just have to be positive!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Well i tested this morning and bfn. I'm starting to think this is all a waste of time. We are both 100% healthy tests are perfect iui went great 2 mature eggs and 34 million swimmers. I just don't think it's meant to be for us. 

Sorry to be negative what a bad start to the weekend. at least I can drink tonight :)


----------



## Kismat026

Strawberry13 said:


> Well i tested this morning and bfn. I'm starting to think this is all a waste of time. We are both 100% healthy tests are perfect iui went great 2 mature eggs and 34 million swimmers. I just don't think it's meant to be for us.
> 
> Sorry to be negative what a bad start to the weekend. at least I can drink tonight :)

I'm in the same boat as you. I took a test this am and it was bfn. Not too nervous about it because I'm only 9dpiui. How many days are you? If its still early then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies I caved in this morning around 630. I had a dream I took the test but I couldn't see the results. I'm 9dpiui today for some reason I thought I was 10. Hubby clarifies that a little while ago. But still no AF. So holding on strong and praying like crazy. Happy thoughts happy thoughts!!!!!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Kismat026 said:


> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Well i tested this morning and bfn. I'm starting to think this is all a waste of time. We are both 100% healthy tests are perfect iui went great 2 mature eggs and 34 million swimmers. I just don't think it's meant to be for us.
> 
> Sorry to be negative what a bad start to the weekend. at least I can drink tonight :)
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I took a test this am and it was bfn. Not too nervous about it because I'm only 9dpiui. How many days are you? If its still early then I wouldn't worry.Click to expand...

I'm 15dpiui so I'm definitely out. Period likely getting here tomorrow since my temp was still up this morning. Mommy and kismat u both definitely still have a chance it's WAY too early to test positive.


----------



## Kismat026

Strawberry13 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry13 said:
> 
> 
> Well i tested this morning and bfn. I'm starting to think this is all a waste of time. We are both 100% healthy tests are perfect iui went great 2 mature eggs and 34 million swimmers. I just don't think it's meant to be for us.
> 
> Sorry to be negative what a bad start to the weekend. at least I can drink tonight :)
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I took a test this am and it was bfn. Not too nervous about it because I'm only 9dpiui. How many days are you? If its still early then I wouldn't worry.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 15dpiui so I'm definitely out. Period likely getting here tomorrow since my temp was still up this morning. Mommy and kismat u both definitely still have a chance it's WAY too early to test positive.Click to expand...

Do you have any spotting or indication it's coming. I've heard some ladies get their Bfps much later.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

*Strawberry*, so sorry. :hugs:

*Ready2*, Glad your starting a new round. Praying THIS one is it!:flower:

*Kismat*, good luck. :winkwink:

Not much going on here. I'm nauseous for what I'm guess is the progesterone because it's WAY too early in the tww. I'm 6dpo. I have a ways to go. Nothing really to report on my end. Just praying for all of you!:flower:


----------



## Mommy81

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well:flower:

Strawberry, sorry for the BFN:hugs:

Mommyangel, I am sorry you are still not feeling well:nope:

AFM, I go for bloodwork on Monday am, so I am hoping and praying AF doesn't show between now and then. [-o&lt;
Last cycle it came the afternoon before testing:dohh: I am hoping not to have the same bad luck twice.

I am so scared that I will get a BFN, because we only have next cycle, and then we go back to natural conception:nope: And we have put our entire savings into this already, so please keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## kristinaettc

Mommy81 - :dust: :dust: good luck on your tests, fx'd for you!

I know exactly what you mean, we can afford IUI 1 more cycle, and then we have to look at IVF. But, to do IVF, we'll have to take a loan out against our 401K or take on a lot of credit card debt - so, we're still going back an forth on whether or not next month is the absolute last month, or if we'll try 1 round of IVF. Unfortunately for us, my PCOS is so bad, I rarely ever ovulate naturally. So, it's either go into debt in hopes for a baby or be happy as a childless couple.....sigh.

But, hopefully this is the month!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

kristinaettc said:


> Mommy81 - :dust: :dust: good luck on your tests, fx'd for you!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, we can afford IUI 1 more cycle, and then we have to look at IVF. But, to do IVF, we'll have to take a loan out against our 401K or take on a lot of credit card debt - so, we're still going back an forth on whether or not next month is the absolute last month, or if we'll try 1 round of IVF. Unfortunately for us, my PCOS is so bad, I rarely ever ovulate naturally. So, it's either go into debt in hopes for a baby or be happy as a childless couple.....sigh.
> 
> But, hopefully this is the month!

So sorry. :hugs: You ladies who don't have IVF covered and the thought of spending out of pocket just makes me very sad. I have PCOS too. I never get a period. I was told I never ovulated on my own either HOWEVER, 8 years later (I'm not sure if my body just changed or if it's always been this way) we went on a trip and low and behold I ended up pregnant. I thought it was cancer. Now mind you I never got a period and I MUST have ovulated because I ended up pregnant. :dohh: Sadly it ended up in midterm loss but it was because I had incompetent cervical issues and nothing to do with him. He was very healthy and his apgar score was very high.

That's when we did fertility treatment for our daughter. I found out I ovulate VERY late. cd28 was one of them. :wacko: 

This time we're doing IUI however if this doesn't work we're not moving forward with IVF. We've always known we'd adopt and actually we still have our adoption page up that we started when we found out we were pregnant with Amelia. My journey is different a bit different from yours but I just wanted to give you some encouragement. It breaks my heart when others think they'll be childless. I know in most cases we want a baby from our own bodies and some couples choose never to adopt because the child isn't from their own bodies. It's an alternative we choose to take.

I'm an only child and my husband is 1 of 3 boys. I have several friends with more than one child and I just knew that I wanted children from a very young age. I thought it would be easy and then the dx's of PCOS happened. :cry: Years went by and finally a pregnancy after 8 years only to give birth and watch him pass minutes later. I was deeply depressed ESPECIALLY when I had a cousin hooked on drugs and got pregnant then tried to kill herself in the midst of her pregnancy. I was LIVID and angry. Then along came Amelia. 

We're trying for 1 more baby through my own body. I don't think my body could handle anymore fertility treatment then that. It's really hard because the fear and medical treatment don't end there. I get 17 P (progesterone) injections from wks 14-37 and a stitch at wk 14 as well. I'd do anything to make sure we keep our baby/ies safe. I know that while I've had 2 (1 in heaven and 1 here on earth) one would think I could get pregnant easily or even that I should be content with what I have. For the most part I AM content. However being 38, my husband and I would love our children to have siblings to lean on one another when we pass on someday. Not to mention I've always dreamed of that big family.

So here I am hoping for another pregnancy and the unknown too and then I get a call that my cousin is pregnant again with another baby while on drugs ( her beautiful little girl is being raised by two separate people right now). If anything I get mad because having been there for 10 years with fertility issues....there are women and some of my friends still ARE...trying to have a baby who have loving and stable homes. Yet those of us who try so hard don't always get it so easy and the ones that probably shouldn't seem to pop em like their drinking water. I just don't get it. :sigh:

Anyways, I'm praying you all get that bfp and will never have to worry about what next in your journeys. I pray you'll have that baby to hold in a happy and healthy 9 months time. :hugs:


----------



## Kismat026

11dpiui and staying strong!!! I sooooo wanted to POAS this morning but i composed myself and didn't. My weekend was good, the cramps have pretty much left. On saturday i had a weird feeling in my stomach and then when i went pee i had stringy mucuous which is very unlike me. Completely stopped spotting friday night and all day saturday. I woke up yesterday with brown spotting and then maybe twice had a tiny bit of pink spotting. Who knows what all this could mean. But I also took a nap after we got back from shopping yesterday which is totally not like me. I slept in until 9:30 yesterday morning, so i had plenty of rest. We'll just keep waiting and see what happens. Oh how i am praying praying!!!!


----------



## Mommy81

Kismat026 said:


> 11dpiui and staying strong!!! I sooooo wanted to POAS this morning but i composed myself and didn't. My weekend was good, the cramps have pretty much left. On saturday i had a weird feeling in my stomach and then when i went pee i had stringy mucuous which is very unlike me. Completely stopped spotting friday night and all day saturday. I woke up yesterday with brown spotting and then maybe twice had a tiny bit of pink spotting. Who knows what all this could mean. But I also took a nap after we got back from shopping yesterday which is totally not like me. I slept in until 9:30 yesterday morning, so i had plenty of rest. We'll just keep waiting and see what happens. Oh how i am praying praying!!!!

Kismat, those symptoms sound promising!!! The spotting, mucous and the sleeping!!! I have my fingers crossed for you!:happydance:

AFM, I had my beta labs drawn this am, still no AF! SO I am hoping and praying[-o&lt; That I have a sticky bean!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I am REALLY rooting for you both. :happydance:

AFM: I could ring that nurses neck! I've been bloated like I'm 750 lbs and sick with nausea. I couldn't tell the difference between pregnancy and hyperstimming if I wanted to. I honestly don't know what this outcome will be. It's up in the air. 


Hoping to hear some positive feedback from some of you soon. Would love some bfp's to get me smiling again.


----------



## karena547

Kismat026 - Yay! Sounds like possible implantation!!! Keeping my fx'd for you!!!

Mommy81 - NO AF yet is awesome!!! It's going to feel like forever until you get that call..praying it's a BFP!!! 

Mommy's Angel - sorry you aren't feeling well, hoping that it's because there's a little bean sticking in there!!

AFM - Still have mid-cycle spotting, it's due to my estrogen level drop (took a huge dive when they lowered my meds to avoid over-stimming). So once my levels start going up, spotting should stop, feel much better than before when I thought we were going to have to cancel. Went for monitoring on Sunday and they found a 13.7mm follicle on my left side and an 11, and 3-10's on my left side. So looks like I will be ovulating from my right side again this month with that beautiful 13.7mm follicle, now we just need it to grow!! Still on follistim 75iu and back tomorrow for monitoring!


----------



## Kismat026

Mommy81 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 11dpiui and staying strong!!! I sooooo wanted to POAS this morning but i composed myself and didn't. My weekend was good, the cramps have pretty much left. On saturday i had a weird feeling in my stomach and then when i went pee i had stringy mucuous which is very unlike me. Completely stopped spotting friday night and all day saturday. I woke up yesterday with brown spotting and then maybe twice had a tiny bit of pink spotting. Who knows what all this could mean. But I also took a nap after we got back from shopping yesterday which is totally not like me. I slept in until 9:30 yesterday morning, so i had plenty of rest. We'll just keep waiting and see what happens. Oh how i am praying praying!!!!
> 
> Kismat, those symptoms sound promising!!! The spotting, mucous and the sleeping!!! I have my fingers crossed for you!:happydance:
> 
> AFM, I had my beta labs drawn this am, still no AF! SO I am hoping and praying[-o&lt; That I have a sticky bean!Click to expand...

Best of luck and fingers crossed!!!! Keep us posted. I'm going to attempt to hold out POAS'ing until Thursday. Let's see if i make it!!


----------



## Mommy81

karena547 said:


> Kismat026 - Yay! Sounds like possible implantation!!! Keeping my fx'd for you!!!
> 
> Mommy81 - NO AF yet is awesome!!! It's going to feel like forever until you get that call..praying it's a BFP!!!
> 
> Mommy's Angel - sorry you aren't feeling well, hoping that it's because there's a little bean sticking in there!!
> 
> AFM - Still have mid-cycle spotting, it's due to my estrogen level drop (took a huge dive when they lowered my meds to avoid over-stimming). So once my levels start going up, spotting should stop, feel much better than before when I thought we were going to have to cancel. Went for monitoring on Sunday and they found a 13.7mm follicle on my left side and an 11, and 3-10's on my left side. So looks like I will be ovulating from my right side again this month with that beautiful 13.7mm follicle, now we just need it to grow!! Still on follistim 75iu and back tomorrow for monitoring!

Karena, those follies are on their way! Grow Follies!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy81

Hello ladies, SO after 2.5 years trying to having a little bundle of my own, my RE just call and I am PREGNANT!

I am shaking, my heart is pounding! I just cannot believe it finally happened!

My blood levels were all great!, 

Estrogen...1352

Progestrone...60 (they like it over 12)

Beta's....308.8 (they like them over 50)

I am over the moon! I have ordered 3 dozen pink and blue balloons to fill our bedroom and surprise my amazing hubby with today!


----------



## karena547

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies, SO after 2.5 years trying to having a little bundle of my own, my RE just call and I am PREGNANT!
> 
> I am shaking, my heart is pounding! I just cannot believe it finally happened!
> 
> My blood levels were all great!,
> 
> Estrogen...1352
> 
> Progestrone...60 (they like it over 12)
> 
> Beta's....308.8 (they like them over 50)
> 
> I am over the moon! I have ordered 3 dozen pink and blue balloons to fill our bedroom and surprise my amazing hubby with today!

OMG, Congratulations!!! That is such amazing news!!!! Time to celebrate!!!!! So happy for you! :happydance::crib:


----------



## Strawberry13

Mommy and kismat sounds promising for both of you! I'm really hoping this is it and we can finally get some bfps on thi thread lol. Karena hope those little guys keep growing and growing. as long as the drs are on top of it they'll pop them out at the right time. 

Angel thank you for your encouragement yesterday it was really helpful for me. You clearly have a very strong faith that has helped you and touched others. I admire your strength and attitude so keep the positivity coming! I am praying so hard for everyone here!! 

I agree about the insurance I think it is ridiculous that they will cover iui which has such a low success rate but yet they won't cover ivf which is the best option out there for so many people. At least they should cover a portion of it to offset the cost. It should be up to the dr to decide what the best chances are and the insurance companies should listen to that! But I guess it's not the way it works.


----------



## Strawberry13

We must have been posting at the same time. Congrats mommy!!! Such amazing news. Enjoy your day today you deserve all of the happiness you're feeling!!!


----------



## Mommy81

Strawberry13 said:


> We must have been posting at the same time. Congrats mommy!!! Such amazing news. Enjoy your day today you deserve all of the happiness you're feeling!!!

Thank you! It honestly still has not set in. I am in total shock!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy81

karena547 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, SO after 2.5 years trying to having a little bundle of my own, my RE just call and I am PREGNANT!
> 
> I am shaking, my heart is pounding! I just cannot believe it finally happened!
> 
> My blood levels were all great!,
> 
> Estrogen...1352
> 
> Progestrone...60 (they like it over 12)
> 
> Beta's....308.8 (they like them over 50)
> 
> I am over the moon! I have ordered 3 dozen pink and blue balloons to fill our bedroom and surprise my amazing hubby with today!
> 
> OMG, Congratulations!!! That is such amazing news!!!! Time to celebrate!!!!! So happy for you! :happydance::crib:Click to expand...


Thank you! I am hoping and praying you have a sticky bean too!


----------



## typeA TTC

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Soo so exciting!!!! Remind me again how many mature follies you had? Is there a chance of TWINS? :)


----------



## Mommy81

typeA TTC said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! Soo so exciting!!!! Remind me again how many mature follies you had? Is there a chance of TWINS? :)

Thank you! :flower:

I had three mature follies....twins run in both sides of our families. Both of my father's parents were twins, and my hubbys brother has twins!


----------



## Kismat026

Mommy81 said:


> Hello ladies, SO after 2.5 years trying to having a little bundle of my own, my RE just call and I am PREGNANT!
> 
> I am shaking, my heart is pounding! I just cannot believe it finally happened!
> 
> My blood levels were all great!,
> 
> Estrogen...1352
> 
> Progestrone...60 (they like it over 12)
> 
> Beta's....308.8 (they like them over 50)
> 
> I am over the moon! I have ordered 3 dozen pink and blue balloons to fill our bedroom and surprise my amazing hubby with today!

Heartiest CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i'm sure you don't know what to do...how many dpiui are you?


----------



## Mommy81

Kismat026 said:


> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, SO after 2.5 years trying to having a little bundle of my own, my RE just call and I am PREGNANT!
> 
> I am shaking, my heart is pounding! I just cannot believe it finally happened!
> 
> My blood levels were all great!,
> 
> Estrogen...1352
> 
> Progestrone...60 (they like it over 12)
> 
> Beta's....308.8 (they like them over 50)
> 
> I am over the moon! I have ordered 3 dozen pink and blue balloons to fill our bedroom and surprise my amazing hubby with today!
> 
> Heartiest CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i'm sure you don't know what to do...how many dpiui are you?Click to expand...

Thank you!!!:flower:

Today I am 15dpiui!


----------



## krystinab

Mommy81!! Yaaaaahhhhh Im so happy for you!! :headspin: I think the ballons are such a good idea! I know you are on :cloud9:

Kisamat & Mommy's Angel good luck!! Remember your not out until the witch comes!!!

Augustluver, whats going on with you honey??

When is everyone else going in for betas??? Im next Monday!!


----------



## Kismat026

Mommy81 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, SO after 2.5 years trying to having a little bundle of my own, my RE just call and I am PREGNANT!
> 
> I am shaking, my heart is pounding! I just cannot believe it finally happened!
> 
> My blood levels were all great!,
> 
> Estrogen...1352
> 
> Progestrone...60 (they like it over 12)
> 
> Beta's....308.8 (they like them over 50)
> 
> I am over the moon! I have ordered 3 dozen pink and blue balloons to fill our bedroom and surprise my amazing hubby with today!
> 
> Heartiest CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i'm sure you don't know what to do...how many dpiui are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!:flower:
> 
> Today I am 15dpiui!Click to expand...

Just fantastic!!! Enjoy every minute!!


----------



## typeA TTC

krystinab said:


> Mommy81!! Yaaaaahhhhh Im so happy for you!! :headspin: I think the ballons are such a good idea! I know you are on :cloud9:
> 
> Kisamat & Mommy's Angel good luck!! Remember your not out until the witch comes!!!
> 
> Augustluver, whats going on with you honey??
> 
> When is everyone else going in for betas??? Im next Monday!!

I go in Wednesday.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

WTG Mommy! :happydance: Like hearing bfp. Praying for more bfp's on the board here. 

Krystinab, I think I go in on Tuesday. My insurance only covers at the hospital lab where my husband works. I get a STAT order and it's covered completely. Downside is it's a paint to drive to the city with the parking congestion, etc. As long as it's covered I just suck it up. :rofl: Sounds like we'll be close to finding out. Praying you get your bfp!

AFM: I think I feel less bloated today. I pee'd ALOT throughout the night which my husband and I gather is from getting rid of the water from overstimming. I am nauseous a lot though which I gather is from the progesterone since that is what causes morning sickness. 

Did any of you have nausea from the progesterone suppositories? 

Here's to hoping many more of us get those bfp's! Good luck ladies.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Mommy81 said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy81 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, SO after 2.5 years trying to having a little bundle of my own, my RE just call and I am PREGNANT!
> 
> I am shaking, my heart is pounding! I just cannot believe it finally happened!
> 
> My blood levels were all great!,
> 
> Estrogen...1352
> 
> Progestrone...60 (they like it over 12)
> 
> Beta's....308.8 (they like them over 50)
> 
> I am over the moon! I have ordered 3 dozen pink and blue balloons to fill our bedroom and surprise my amazing hubby with today!
> 
> Heartiest CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! i'm sure you don't know what to do...how many dpiui are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!!!:flower:
> 
> Today I am 15dpiui!Click to expand...

OMG!!! You are our 1st one to get PG!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:Congratulations!!! I am sooooo excited for you. Did you test early at all with HPT's???


----------



## JazzyFresh

My beta is Thursday. I am 11DPIUI. Have been testing HPT's since Sat and all negative so far.

I hope we get more of us get a BFP!!!!


----------



## augustluvers

Mommy ~ CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance: So freaking awesome! And I love how you are announcing to your husband! Let us know how that goes. I'm a sucker for these kinds of things! LOL :hugs::hugs::hugs:

As for me ~ We all know that my cycle has been cancelled. I'm pretty sure that I ovulated between thursday and friday. My :witch: isn't due until March 31st however, I went to the bathroom recently and I'm bleeding. No cramps or AF type of feelings, just red when I wipe. Don't know what to make of it. I have been searching google all afternoon. I'm still waiting for the FS or Nurse to call me back. I read alot about break through bleeding but I'm not sure what's going on right now. 

The next few days are going to be great for this thread, I just have a feeling that you girls are all close to your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Mommy81

*KrystinaB*, Thank you! And lots of luck on Wednesday! I am definitely on :cloud9:

*Mommy'sAngel*, Thank you!:flower: I hope you are feeling better!

*Jazzy*, Thank you! I cannot believe it myself! Good luck testing on Thursday! I am hoping for BFP's for you ladies!

*August*, Thank you!

I didn't test before my betas, I couldn't deal with the stress of it! And honestly, I thought I was out. My BB's have been sore since 8DPIUI, and I have been AF cramping since 11DPIUI, including today. So I definitely didn't expect a positive call from the RE, but I was elated to say the least!:happydance:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

August, waiting to see what comes of your call. :hugs:


----------



## JazzyFresh

Mommy - you said that you had been trying for 2 1/2 years... how long were you on medications and how many IUI's sweetie? You also gave me hope. Really down today with starting feeling AF cramps at 11 DPIUI. Thank you!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies....

Can I join?

I have had 3 bfns with clomid and today I got AF/bfn on 1st cycle of femera. 

Last month when the dr prescribed femera he said we will do IUI next.

So, I'm new to IUI and honestly feeling sad today as AF arrived.

I'm not sure what meds I'll be on....I will go in this week for CD3 scan and meds.

Any words of advice are welcome....

Thx


----------



## Mommy81

JazzyFresh said:


> Mommy - you said that you had been trying for 2 1/2 years... how long were you on medications and how many IUI's sweetie? You also gave me hope. Really down today with starting feeling AF cramps at 11 DPIUI. Thank you!

Hi Jazzy! 

Yes we were trying for 2 1/2 years. First year we weren't using any meds, but when we didn't get pregnant we went to the doctor. I had day 3 and 21 labs drawn, all normal. Had HSG, no blocked tubes. Did three months of Clomid, nothing. 
We even had genetic testing to see if we just weren't genetically compatible, but that was all normal as well. So we had a consult with the RE and he suggested IUI or IVF, but our insurance covers nothing for infertility. It was also a couple of weeks before Christmas and didn't want to start fertility treatments during the holidays, that are already hectic enough, so we said we would think about it and come back in the new year. So in Februaury we decided to try IUI, with 2.5 twice daily of Femara and 100 iu's of Follistim, triggering with Ovidrel.
We also had b2b IUI's.
I am glad my story gives you hope, I always find it hopeful when I read success stories too!:hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Mommy ....congrats on your BFP.

Reading your story has given me a ray of light.

After getting AF today (3 clomid, 1 femera all bfn)....I'm feeling so down next step is IUI.

Thank you for shaing!!


----------



## krystinab

Hey Breaking Dawn! Welcome! Hopefully the IUI will help you in catching your rainbow. :flower:

Mommy81, I just know you are the first of many BFPs on this thread. Please tell us how the announcement to DH went! I

Augustluvers, is it too soon for IB? You are like 5dpo right?? Are you on any medication right now??

Jazzy, Thursday is going to be here before you know it! Heres to another BFP!! :wine:

Mommy's Angel, I think the only SE I didnt get was nasuea..LOL...

AFM, I called my nurse today to discuss the prgesterone side effects...I really was pissed at her answer. She bascially said, yea those are prob SE from the prometrium. If you decide to stop taking it, let us know...I am thinking BITCH you are the nurse! Do the SE outweigh the benefits. I just feel like she could have given me a little more than that BS...Im going to continus since its only for one more week, but DAMN she could have pretended she cared...ugh...I guess after my lil money is paid I gets no love.:wacko:

Sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

krystinab said:


> Hey Breaking Dawn! Welcome! Hopefully the IUI will help you in catching your rainbow. :flower:
> 
> Mommy81, I just know you are the first of many BFPs on this thread. Please tell us how the announcement to DH went! I
> 
> Augustluvers, is it too soon for IB? You are like 5dpo right?? Are you on any medication right now??
> 
> Jazzy, Thursday is going to be here before you know it! Heres to another BFP!! :wine:
> 
> Mommy's Angel, I think the only SE I didnt get was nasuea..LOL...
> 
> AFM, I called my nurse today to discuss the prgesterone side effects...I really was pissed at her answer. She bascially said, yea those are prob SE from the prometrium. If you decide to stop taking it, let us know...I am thinking BITCH you are the nurse! Do the SE outweigh the benefits. I just feel like she could have given me a little more than that BS...Im going to continus since its only for one more week, but DAMN she could have pretended she cared...ugh...I guess after my lil money is paid I gets no love.:wacko:
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone...

I get irritated with this kind of treatment! Can you ask for a different nurse? Sounds like one of the ones I call "clinical". Horrible bedside manner and quick with procedure but horrible at LISTENING as well as slow and respectful. Remember, you have the right to speak up. 

I sometimes feel as though I can't or shouldn't but in my many years of dealing with medical people, I have no tolerance for someone in a field that is supposed to take an oath for good which to me also should include good bedside manner and LISTENING to your patience concerns for crying out loud. :hugs: 

I wouldn't be afraid to hint at the fact that you are a PAYING customer still and one who is of many who are going through emotions pertaining to fertility treatment and ttc. This is a sensitive field in my opinion. Maybe not one in which every nurse should practice?!

Your doing great!:flower:


----------



## ajd36

Mommy: Congrats on your BFP! Awesome news and so excited for you

Breaking Dawn: welcome to this thread, have seen you a lot on the other thread I follow a lot and wishing you the best of luck!

Update for me: on my second cycle of Clomid and we did Day 2-6. Today was CD8 and I knew not to rely on my OPK but I got a Smiley Face and then double lines on the cheapies I have.... I am scheduled for US and Trigger shot on CD11 (if okay) with IUI's on CD 12&13. It was so hard to see that Smiley face and not call my RE about it....had to keep telling myself I was just testing to see the lines get lighter, no to see a positive. Okay...once I believed it was more than likely a False Positive (those sneaky things!!) I was okay.

Then tonight I come home from work and find a nice letter from my OB Doctor (seperate from my RE) stating that she too is PREGNANT. Now both my Primary Care and my OB are both out having their babies... I just broke down into tears....it was so unexpected news, so I didn't have time to mentally prepare myself for it. And I'm throwing a Baby shower for a friend of mine next month...and we were both pregnant and two weeks apart with my first last fall and it sooooooo much harder than I thought it would. I honestly don't know how I am going to make all day without breaking down. Today just really felt like a sad day to me. All of us have our own struggles we deal with, thanks for listening tonight...I just had to get it out.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Mommy81

Breaking Dawn said:


> Mommy ....congrats on your BFP.
> 
> Reading your story has given me a ray of light.
> 
> After getting AF today (3 clomid, 1 femera all bfn)....I'm feeling so down next step is IUI.
> 
> Thank you for shaing!!

Thank you Breaking Dawn! I am sorry AF got you, this roller coaster we are on is emotional to say the least. I am already worrying about something being wrong! With so much that we do to get pregnant we know the risks as well. People who take pregnancy for granted are definitely ignorant to this realm of the pregnancy world!
Best of luck you on your IUI cycle!


----------



## Kismat026

So looks like i'm OUT again!! 5th and final IUI failed. I am just absolutely shaken, depressed, very emotional and just feel like crawling in a hole and never waking up. I took a test this morning, 12dpiui and it was a BFN...I'm spotting more this morning and have a liner on. I got to work and there is some red on it. I can just feel it that AF is coming. I guess one good thing is it's on time. If you want to look at it that way. I just don't know where to go from here. I'm waiting for it to really start and then i'll call my doc. As last week when i started spotting on 6dpiui he said call me when it really starts. Sometimes i love my doc and sometimes i'm like you asshole i know that but want you to tell me why i'm spotting. sorry for the swearing, but i'm just very frustrated. Why is it that i started spotting for 3 days starting at 6dpiui. Stopped spotting and then again yesterday i started. i know the question will never be answered, it's not a black and white thing. 
I know our next options are either IUI w/injectibles or IVF. But because of my severe PCOS my doc is really hesistant to try IVF atleast that's what he said 3 months ago. I know we are covered for 2 full IVF treatments. I want to do everything possible to have a baby. I know we just have to talk to the doc now. Just all of this not knowing and all is driving me crazy. I REALLY REALLY thought this was our month. All the signs were pointing to it. But I guess in God's eyes he has me taking injections in the future ....I'm just down.

Sorry to be such a downer...i always try to stay and act positive but right now that's the last thing on my mind.


----------



## usamom

Kismat- I have no words that can make you feel better. I'm so sorry..


----------



## augustluvers

Kristina~ I'm not sure what this spotting is. According to my grandmother she thinks it cold be IB, but everything I read is stating that during cancelled iui cycles the stop of using medications can cause a withdrawal bleed. Only time will tell.

Mommy~ how did you husband react to the news of the bfp?

As for me~ the doctors office had yet to call me back!!! How ridiculous is that??? I'm going to call again and see if I can catch someone and not a darn voicemail system.


----------



## typeA TTC

Kismat- I'm so sorry! I go in for a beta tomorrow and took a test last night....BFN. it will be our third IUI. I have PCOS too so I'm waiting to see what the dr recommends. Whenever I have a BFN I am somewhat consoled by the fact that I can start my next cycle right away so I don't have to dwell on it so long. I may have asked you this before but are you taking progesterone? If so, is it the supps or the shots. I would so push to take the progesterone because it prevents the spotting and helps get/stay pregnant. Thisis my third iui with injections. Please let us know what you decide to do next! Thinking of you!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Kismat ~

I am so sorry hun. In all technicality, you really aren't out yet until you get your full flow AF and also a beta. I am sure the most frustrating thing is the whole not knowing why the spotting is even occurring! I hope that you take the time to really sit down and talk to the Re about that and see what his ideas are that are causing it. Maybe over the phone just isn't his way of having conversations such as that.


----------



## Kismat026

Thank you too all of you ladies. I'm still feeling so so. I'm not sure why the spotting is happening. It's the 2nd month that this has happened. Oh you better believe we are going to have a meeting to discuss our next options. We did 3 months ago as well, when we decided to try 2 more IUI's w/clomid. I'm not on any progestrone. What does this do exactly and when are you suggested to take it? As far as AF is concerned, still not here full fledge, but i feel it coming soon.


----------



## Strawberry13

Kismat026 said:


> So looks like i'm OUT again!! 5th and final IUI failed. I am just absolutely shaken, depressed, very emotional and just feel like crawling in a hole and never waking up. I took a test this morning, 12dpiui and it was a BFN...I'm spotting more this morning and have a liner on. I got to work and there is some red on it. I can just feel it that AF is coming. I guess one good thing is it's on time. If you want to look at it that way. I just don't know where to go from here. I'm waiting for it to really start and then i'll call my doc. As last week when i started spotting on 6dpiui he said call me when it really starts. Sometimes i love my doc and sometimes i'm like you asshole i know that but want you to tell me why i'm spotting. sorry for the swearing, but i'm just very frustrated. Why is it that i started spotting for 3 days starting at 6dpiui. Stopped spotting and then again yesterday i started. i know the question will never be answered, it's not a black and white thing.
> I know our next options are either IUI w/injectibles or IVF. But because of my severe PCOS my doc is really hesistant to try IVF atleast that's what he said 3 months ago. I know we are covered for 2 full IVF treatments. I want to do everything possible to have a baby. I know we just have to talk to the doc now. Just all of this not knowing and all is driving me crazy. I REALLY REALLY thought this was our month. All the signs were pointing to it. But I guess in God's eyes he has me taking injections in the future ....I'm just down.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer...i always try to stay and act positive but right now that's the last thing on my mind.

I hear ya on wanting to crawl into a hole and never wake up , I told my husband the exact same thing last weekend. It's an awful feeling. It's great that insurance covers 2 Ivfs mine covers nothing. But I'm scared more about the emotional part than the finances it's such a daunting process. But I was speaking to my friend about it yesterday and she was saying it wasn't as bad as she thought bc they literally have control of 99% of the process so much more so than iui. So if something is going wrong they adjust it then and there. But it doesn't make the injections any better I know. Just think within a few months you could be posting in one of the ivf success boards and we'll all be reading it for support!


----------



## typeA TTC

Kismat026 said:


> Thank you too all of you ladies. I'm still feeling so so. I'm not sure why the spotting is happening. It's the 2nd month that this has happened. Oh you better believe we are going to have a meeting to discuss our next options. We did 3 months ago as well, when we decided to try 2 more IUI's w/clomid. I'm not on any progestrone. What does this do exactly and when are you suggested to take it? As far as AF is concerned, still not here full fledge, but i feel it coming soon.

My FS put me on it automatically but it supposed to provide hormonal support for you to get and stay pregnant. Before the end of my last cycle I would have told you that it really doesn't make a difference. However, we couldn't confirm ovulation last cycle and I stopped the progesterone with a negative beta. However, unbeknownst to us at the time, I ovulated late, so the negative beta was taken too early. I stopoedthe progesterone and my pertiod came a day later, went to the dr for my baseline and had a positive pregnancy test. We tried to get progesterone back into my body quickly through an intermuscular shot but it was too late. Although the dr cant be sure why i miscarried, i firmly believe it was from the lack of progesterone. I take endometrin so you might look at it online and see what you find.


----------



## karena547

Kismat026 said:


> Thank you too all of you ladies. I'm still feeling so so. I'm not sure why the spotting is happening. It's the 2nd month that this has happened. Oh you better believe we are going to have a meeting to discuss our next options. We did 3 months ago as well, when we decided to try 2 more IUI's w/clomid. I'm not on any progestrone. What does this do exactly and when are you suggested to take it? As far as AF is concerned, still not here full fledge, but i feel it coming soon.


For me, without progesterone I would start spotting CD8 or CD9 and spot for a few days and then get AF around CD10...this is too short of a luteal phase to support implantation since implantation can happen any time from CD6-CD11...so I just had no chance. They put everyone at my clinic on progesterone to support chances of implantation however they put me on a higher dose (200mg 2X/day) since I had such a short luteal phase. So I take that for 15 days until I get my beta, if it is positive, I stay on them until they tell me to stop (which is when my body is producing enough that I don't need the support anymore) OR like last time when I had a negative beta, they tell me to stop and I start spotting a couple days later and then AF arrives. To me, it sounds like this is exactly what you need. I would def. talk to your doc about a progesterone supplement...good luck!!


----------



## augustluvers

Kismat026 said:


> So looks like i'm OUT again!! 5th and final IUI failed. I am just absolutely shaken, depressed, very emotional and just feel like crawling in a hole and never waking up. I took a test this morning, 12dpiui and it was a BFN...I'm spotting more this morning and have a liner on. I got to work and there is some red on it. I can just feel it that AF is coming. I guess one good thing is it's on time. If you want to look at it that way. I just don't know where to go from here. I'm waiting for it to really start and then i'll call my doc. As last week when i started spotting on 6dpiui he said call me when it really starts. Sometimes i love my doc and sometimes i'm like you asshole i know that but want you to tell me why i'm spotting. sorry for the swearing, but i'm just very frustrated. Why is it that i started spotting for 3 days starting at 6dpiui. Stopped spotting and then again yesterday i started. i know the question will never be answered, it's not a black and white thing.
> I know our next options are either IUI w/injectibles or IVF. But because of my severe PCOS my doc is really hesistant to try IVF atleast that's what he said 3 months ago. I know we are covered for 2 full IVF treatments. I want to do everything possible to have a baby. I know we just have to talk to the doc now. Just all of this not knowing and all is driving me crazy. I REALLY REALLY thought this was our month. All the signs were pointing to it. But I guess in God's eyes he has me taking injections in the future ....I'm just down.
> 
> Sorry to be such a downer...i always try to stay and act positive but right now that's the last thing on my mind.

Oh sweetie all I can offer is great amounts of :hugs::hugs::hugs: ttc can be a very hard process. I have felt this same way just a week ago when my cycle was cancelled, I took a few days off of work just to relax and recuperate especially when no one around understands what I'm going through. It's hard, it frustrating, and it get old really fast ant yet here we are month after month trying again, our inner selves pushing knowing that in the end the result will be worthwhile. I'm so sorry that right now you feel so down, just know that we are all here for each other :hugs:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Krystina..hi hun. Thanks fo the welcome.

Ajd...hi there, yes we have been chatting in some other threads ...good to see you again. :hugs:

Mommy...i hope you have a happy n healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

ADJ, so sorry hunny! :hugs:

Kismat, The girls are right, the progesterone is to keep a possible pregnancy. For us ladies with PCOS it's a good thing. 

Also, If I'm reading correctly you had all 5 IUI's with only clomid?? I only know a small handful of women with pcos that Clomid had actually worked. That's from Soulcysters board, this board and one more I'm on. In my opinion the injectables with IUI would do well. I can't remember why IVF was said NOT to work for you but I'd get a second opinion all the way around. Is there another RE or fertility clinic you can go to for a second opinion? I have pcos and was told I'd NEVER have a child. What wasted years I had believe those idiots! I don't get a period and was told I don't ovulate. We went on vacation one weekend and I came home pregnant WITHOUT meds. I'm sure you've seen the rest of the story so I won't go over it again BUT, in knowing the schpeal with PCOS, I told them I wanted to go agressive and didn't want to mess with several rounds of clomid. Luckily we only did two rounds which really led to nothing and then on to injectables. Did 3 rounds of Brevelle and Menopur with trigger shot and it worked on the 3rd try.

This cycle is my 1st with a new fertility clinic because the old one no longer exists. I'm on gonal-f and lupron to keep from ovulating early, had trigger and now after ovulation am on the progesterone. 

While some don't do well with IUI's most do VERY WELL with injectables in combination to IUI's concerning women with PCOS. I haven't gotten into IVF because we've never planned going that far. 

I just hoped to give you encouragement because injectables DO work. I'm proof of it and I think I'm MUCH older than you with lower odds. :hugs:




AFM: Thought maybe I could give some of you a laugh or two. The past week has been...challenging for me as some of you know. The bloating is starting to subside and I FINALLY got a full nights rest. My hormones have been RAGING though. I'm blaming it on the progesterone. My smell is INTENSE. Dog food makes me heave, I made a green smoothie and the color alone made me heave again, my husband drives me NUTS with coffee. When I told him felt flutters yesterday he affended me by telling me it was too early...which it IS....probably just typical tummy trouble from the progesterone but I had a meltdown with him. 

Poor guy didn't know what hit him when I told him he should have said "we'll see" instead of It's too early. :rofl:

To top things off, my little girl is sick with a cold. She barfed ALL OVER ME, then Pooped on my husband.....Lets not forget the wad of snot that she wipes on me before she went for a nap. rofl The poor kid is going through such a bad cold. Not bad since this is her 1st cold and she's 18 months old!

At any rate, hormones are flying in this sickly household. You should have seen what I bought at the store. I had cravings for spicy REAL pickles, pulled pork, a green salad and some chocolate eggs. Lets not forget that I also bought New England Clam Chowder. Oh HORMONES, You hurt me so! :rofl:


----------



## Mommy81

Hi ladies, I just want to thank you for all the well wishes! I am still in shock, but so very happy! I am so grateful to all of you who lend an ear, and have been more than supportive throughout my proccess. Although it is not over (I am already petrified my next betas will not be good, or god forbid a mc) The worry never ends, especially when you have been through what we all have.

I will definitely be peeking in to see any updates, and I wish nothing but the best for all of you!:hugs:

Oh...and my hubby was ecstatic to say the least! I filled our bedroom with pink and blue balloons, and when he came in from work and went to change I followed him up. When he opened the door, I was right behind him. And turned around and asked, " what's all this about?"
Haha! I just said, "we're having a baby!" He couldn't believe it! We are both really in shock still:happydance: But all the injections, blood draws , mood swings and crying were all worth the smile on his face!:cloud9:


----------



## bubbles1013

I had my IUI on Friday the 15th, two days before I had a follie measure 17x21 the biggest one yet :) Last month they were only about 15 cm at check.


----------



## augustluvers

Just a quick update... The doctor called this afternoon and told me that bleeding this early in expected during cancelled iui cycles where we used injections to stimulate. I've been told to take a month off. If I don't get another period by April 15th then I go in for blood work and ultrasound, if I'm not pregnant then they will bring on a period and then I'll be off to start IVF by late April :happydance: the doctor did say that anything can happen during the next 30 days and I may get pregnant, so who knows, :shrug: I would love a natural bfp


----------



## krystinab

augustluvers said:


> Just a quick update... The doctor called this afternoon and told me that bleeding this early in expected during cancelled iui cycles where we used injections to stimulate. I've been told to take a month off. If I don't get another period by April 15th then I go in for blood work and ultrasound, if I'm not pregnant then they will bring on a period and then I'll be off to start IVF by late April :happydance: the doctor did say that anything can happen during the next 30 days and I may get pregnant, so who knows, :shrug: I would love a natural bfp

Fx you are either preggo or get a natural BFP! I'm pulling for you!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I am wondering something. I had my first iui yesterday and things went smoothly. Only a little sore. I asked by doc how long washed sperm can live and he said a week! So while I think it calmed me I still think he is way optimistic because I've read it can last anywhere from 6 hours to 72 hours. But a week? Anyone else think a week is crazy? It would be nice though. I don't think I ovulated until today.


----------



## krystinab

BabyHopes1974 said:


> I am wondering something. I had my first iui yesterday and things went smoothly. Only a little sore. I asked by doc how long washed sperm can live and he said a week! So while I think it calmed me I still think he is way optimistic because I've read it can last anywhere from 6 hours to 72 hours. But a week? Anyone else think a week is crazy? It would be nice though. I don't think I ovulated until today.

My DR told me a week in perfect circumstances but on average 3 days. Which is why they usually do the iui before you ovulate.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

August, so glad to hear the news. :hugs: 


Babyhopes, it would also depend on the drugs. If using Clomid, clomid can make cervical mucus hostile. That would definitely be an issue which causes acids in the mucus that won't protect the sperm as it would had it not been for the change in mucus that clomid can sometimes cause. 

survival of the sperm depends on many things. Motility, Count, etc. As Krystinab mentioned it really varies in average for the perfect environment.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Thank you for your answers. I posted in he thread for first time iui-ers that my temps aren't going up to show ovulation. I got my iui on Monday and this morning my temps haven't increased so maybe I should call my doc? I wasn't doing any monitoring at all except a positive opk. I guess I can only wait and dtd today in the hopes the sperms will live long and dtd will get me pregnant. Sorry to sound so worried and desperate.


----------



## Kismat026

Hi ladies so AF is really playing games with me for sure this month. i was sure it was going to start yesterday...sorry for the tmi...but i had red in the bowl after i went to the bathroom yesterday. so i was sure it was going to start last night. woke up this morning and the normal little spotting. just waiting very patiently for it to arrive so i can call my doc. ughhhhh!!!!!! i'm 13dpiui with a BFN on 9 and 12dpiui. i know it's a negative but just want it to start so i'm not thinking maybes. 

Thank you sooooo much for all of your support and thoughts!!! It really means alot. I know 1 day we will all get our BFP's!!! I've been thinking alot of IVF. Talked with my hubby last night and he knows we both are tired of the IUI's. We have never tried IUI w/injectibles, but really don't want to go that route knowing IVF has been chances with what we have, me with PCOS and DH with a low sperm count. 

What do you think ladies...IUI w/injectibles or IVF???


----------



## we can't wait

Mommy81- I'm a little late, but HUGE congratulations on your pregnancy! I love the way you told DH. :) 

Kismat- I'm sorry you're havimg such a rough time. I wish AF would make its mind up for you. As for IVF or IUI & injectables... it depends. If this IUI fails for us we are moving on to injectables before IVF, becauase it's cheaper and we pay out of pocket. But if your DH has sperm issues, maybe IVF would be the better route for you? I guess when you talk to your RE ask specifically about the success rates & get all the imfo so that you and OH can decide.

Sorry I'm not much help, but I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

BabyHopes, I'd call your Dr. and see what they say. :hugs:

Hi Kismat, Sorry about the witch coming. Well, I suppose you know my stance. I'm actually quite surprised they let you do all 5 IUI's with clomid and none without injectables. Unless that's what you wanted. You have PCOS if I remember correctly and almost all but a small handful of PCOS cases I know of haven't gotten pregnant with clomid by IUI. In MHO that drug is useless for most of us. Waste of money but protocol for insurance to pay BEFORE you get the injectables. 

If it were me I'd try 3 or 4 rounds of Injectables with IUI. It usually takes 3 to 4 tries realistically. IVF is an awful lot of money and it too doesn't guarantee a baby. I would try the general route before moving on. HOWEVER, you know what you are capable of withstanding and what you can afford. If IVF is what your heart is set on, then go for it, I just think you haven't given the injectables a chance. You'll have to go on them anyways in order to have an IVF why not try it with IUI? It will at least get you acclimated before you move to IVF.


----------



## Kismat026

we can't wait said:


> Mommy81- I'm a little late, but HUGE congratulations on your pregnancy! I love the way you told DH. :)
> 
> Kismat- I'm sorry you're havimg such a rough time. I wish AF would make its mind up for you. As for IVF or IUI & injectables... it depends. If this IUI fails for us we are moving on to injectables before IVF, becauase it's cheaper and we pay out of pocket. But if your DH has sperm issues, maybe IVF would be the better route for you? I guess when you talk to your RE ask specifically about the success rates & get all the imfo so that you and OH can decide.
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help, but I have my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks so much for your input. Yeh we are just patiently waiting for it to arrive. Nothing can ever be easy that's for sure. when are you testing? i have not gotten a blood test yet. AF is supposed to be due tomorrow. So let's see what happens...good luck to you!!


----------



## Kismat026

Mommy's Angel said:


> BabyHopes, I'd call your Dr. and see what they say. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Kismat, Sorry about the witch coming. Well, I suppose you know my stance. I'm actually quite surprised they let you do all 5 IUI's with clomid and none without injectables. Unless that's what you wanted. You have PCOS if I remember correctly and almost all but a small handful of PCOS cases I know of have gotten pregnant with clomid by IUI. In MHO that drug is useless for most of us. Waste of money but protocol for insurance to pay BEFORE you get the injectables.
> 
> If it were me I'd try 3 or 4 rounds of Injectables with IUI. It usually takes 3 to 4 tries realistically. IVF is an awful lot of money and it too doesn't guarantee a baby. I would try the general route before moving on. HOWEVER, you know what you are capable of withstanding and what you can afford. If IVF is what your heart is set on, then go for it, I just think you haven't given the injectables a chance. You'll have to go on them anyways in order to have an IVF why not try it with IUI? It will at least get you acclimated before you move to IVF.

Thanks for your thoughts!! AF has not really arrived yet. So i haven't called my doc for next steps...just waiting patiently for it, it is supposed to be coming tomorrow. so just waiting and seeing what happens. my insurance covered 3 IUI w/clomid, so we tried that first, then the 4th one my doc gave us for free because the 1st iui they thought was just a trial with the meds, and then the 5th one we did on our own, so that was out of pocket. For IUI w/injectibles all of the meds are covered, but the actual IUI procedure is not, so we would have to pay out of pocket for that. Luckily we have coverage for 2 IVF treatments. Just seeing what happens though....


----------



## JazzyFresh

13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.


----------



## Amelia8083

I have been cramping everyday since my iui on Friday. It feels like right before my period starts. At first I thought it was from ovulation but it hasn't stopped. Has anyone had this before? I'm not on progesterone so I know it's not from that.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Amelia - I am SO with you!!! It is crazy though... my lower abdomen or I guess my uterus was like pinching and tugging for like an hour before I was able to fall asleep (after severe tossing and turning). My DH straight told me that if I am negative we need to talk to the doctor about that. It is happening again this morning along with lower back pain. It doesn't feel like regular cramps. Weird huh! My bbs are just barely starting to get a little sore. But nothing to really remark on.


----------



## Kismat026

JazzyFresh said:


> 13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.

Not out until the fat lady sings right!! when is AF expected for you? i'm 13piui today...and just barely spotting, no cramps, took a test yesterday and it was a BFN....who knows!! just really trying to not think about it, but is sooo hard.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Kismat026 said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.
> 
> Not out until the fat lady sings right!! when is AF expected for you? i'm 13piui today...and just barely spotting, no cramps, took a test yesterday and it was a BFN....who knows!! just really trying to not think about it, but is sooo hard.Click to expand...

LOL!! That is true huh.... I am supposed to get it on Friday but the beta is tomorrow. Yes, it is incredibly difficult to not think about it. My DH is like focus on something else. And I am thinking to myself, well what else could be more important to think about than creating a baby between us! Grr... lmao!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi everyone 

Jazzy...goodluck hun hope your bfp is coming soon!

It's so easy to say think of something else but she u have pains, twinges etc. It's a bit hard.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Breaking Dawn said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Jazzy...goodluck hun hope your bfp is coming soon!
> 
> It's so easy to say think of something else but she u have pains, twinges etc. It's a bit hard.

Thank you Breaking Dawn :flower: I appreciate the support. Welcome to our thread btw!!! 

Yeah, the twinges and pains are just strange. I try to chalk it up to like gas or digestion but it just doesn't make sense that it is that. I mean, really, 3 hours after I eat? We all know the swimming rule: 30 minutes after you eat! hahahaha.


----------



## Kismat026

JazzyFresh said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Jazzy...goodluck hun hope your bfp is coming soon!
> 
> It's so easy to say think of something else but she u have pains, twinges etc. It's a bit hard.
> 
> Thank you Breaking Dawn :flower: I appreciate the support. Welcome to our thread btw!!!
> 
> Yeah, the twinges and pains are just strange. I try to chalk it up to like gas or digestion but it just doesn't make sense that it is that. I mean, really, 3 hours after I eat? We all know the swimming rule: 30 minutes after you eat! hahahaha.Click to expand...

LOL i had all those pullings, twinges last week at about 8dpiui...all my cramps and pulling are all gone by 10dpiui...it's very hard for sure!! we'll keep positive thoughts or until AF shows up...


----------



## JazzyFresh

Kismat026 said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Jazzy...goodluck hun hope your bfp is coming soon!
> 
> It's so easy to say think of something else but she u have pains, twinges etc. It's a bit hard.
> 
> Thank you Breaking Dawn :flower: I appreciate the support. Welcome to our thread btw!!!
> 
> Yeah, the twinges and pains are just strange. I try to chalk it up to like gas or digestion but it just doesn't make sense that it is that. I mean, really, 3 hours after I eat? We all know the swimming rule: 30 minutes after you eat! hahahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i had all those pullings, twinges last week at about 8dpiui...all my cramps and pulling are all gone by 10dpiui...it's very hard for sure!! we'll keep positive thoughts or until AF shows up...Click to expand...

Crrrrrrrrazy.... I had them 8-9DPIU... more on my right side though and more pinching and poking. Then last night it was centered and it was like pulling and tugging. All these darn adjectives!!! lol.


----------



## Amelia8083

JazzyFresh said:


> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Jazzy...goodluck hun hope your bfp is coming soon!
> 
> It's so easy to say think of something else but she u have pains, twinges etc. It's a bit hard.
> 
> Thank you Breaking Dawn :flower: I appreciate the support. Welcome to our thread btw!!!
> 
> Yeah, the twinges and pains are just strange. I try to chalk it up to like gas or digestion but it just doesn't make sense that it is that. I mean, really, 3 hours after I eat? We all know the swimming rule: 30 minutes after you eat! hahahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i had all those pullings, twinges last week at about 8dpiui...all my cramps and pulling are all gone by 10dpiui...it's very hard for sure!! we'll keep positive thoughts or until AF shows up...Click to expand...
> 
> Crrrrrrrrazy.... I had them 8-9DPIU... more on my right side though and more pinching and poking. Then last night it was centered and it was like pulling and tugging. All these darn adjectives!!! lol.Click to expand...

Mine is on the right side too! It's making me crazy...... I have myself thinking that eating must trigger it but if you girls are having it too, it must not be something horrible.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

A few Questions ...

How close to O is IUI done?

Do you normally have 1 IUI or 2?

If 2...when are they done? 

Just want to figure out if i should work from home and schedule it ahead of time. I think I will O on April 1-3.


----------



## JazzyFresh

Breaking Dawn said:


> A few Questions ...
> 
> How close to O is IUI done?
> 
> Do you normally have 1 IUI or 2?
> 
> If 2...when are they done?
> 
> Just want to figure out if i should work from home and schedule it ahead of time. I think I will O on April 1-3.

My 1st IUI, they triggered me the day before I normally ovulate. I figure I ovulated the next day thru the following (day of IUI). 

Just one IUI for me each cycle. 

My RE scheduled everything for me. I just told them my availability each day they wanted me in. 

I say THIS cycle, cuz I ovulated earlier than they thought since my follies were all mature. It sucked! lol.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thanks Jazzy

My RE said that at my clinic they will do 2 IUIs per cycle.

I'm not sur about Meds yet either...i go in for base line us Friday so I will prob get all the info there.


----------



## Kismat026

Amelia8083 said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismat026 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Jazzy...goodluck hun hope your bfp is coming soon!
> 
> It's so easy to say think of something else but she u have pains, twinges etc. It's a bit hard.
> 
> Thank you Breaking Dawn :flower: I appreciate the support. Welcome to our thread btw!!!
> 
> Yeah, the twinges and pains are just strange. I try to chalk it up to like gas or digestion but it just doesn't make sense that it is that. I mean, really, 3 hours after I eat? We all know the swimming rule: 30 minutes after you eat! hahahaha.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL i had all those pullings, twinges last week at about 8dpiui...all my cramps and pulling are all gone by 10dpiui...it's very hard for sure!! we'll keep positive thoughts or until AF shows up...Click to expand...
> 
> Crrrrrrrrazy.... I had them 8-9DPIU... more on my right side though and more pinching and poking. Then last night it was centered and it was like pulling and tugging. All these darn adjectives!!! lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is on the right side too! It's making me crazy...... I have myself thinking that eating must trigger it but if you girls are having it too, it must not be something horrible.[/QUOT
> 
> We go through so much through this process, sometimes i wish it was black and white but that is never going to happen. i know it's soo hard for all of us to not feel every twinge, pull, cramp etc. ughhh i just want to know for sure now, YES or NO and then move on!!!!Click to expand...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Jazzy, GL!

Well I'm not sure WHAT to think. I'm 10dpiui but I'm guessing the pain I had the next day "could" have been ovulation which would put TOMORROW 10dpo. I took a test today and there was no line. Not even a little one. 

When I was pregnant with my little girl I was able to test several days prior to Beta and it came out positive. I'm on the progesterone until Monday which is my Beta. My question since I've never been on Progesterone this early is the following:

1. Can the Progesterone Suppositories keep me from seeing the bfp?

2. Is this all over? I was bummed and figured this cycle is over. My husband thinks its WAY too early. If I was to have the Beta on Monday wouldn't I see something then? I guess being able to see my pregnancy with Amelia before I went in for Beta makes me feel like I'm done with this cycle.

I'm pretty sad. I'm going to be 39 in May. Not much more time to try for our one more pregnancy. :cry: I AM however grateful for our little girl. She's a great hugger and we love to play. She's such a blessing to have and loving her makes us want just one more. 

I hope I don't sound selfish to those of you who have been trying. It took us 10 years for our little girl. I just was hoping it wouldn't be too late for one more. ((sigh))


----------



## karena547

Mommy's Angel said:


> Jazzy, GL!
> 
> Well I'm not sure WHAT to think. I'm 10dpiui but I'm guessing the pain I had the next day "could" have been ovulation which would put TOMORROW 10dpo. I took a test today and there was no line. Not even a little one.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my little girl I was able to test several days prior to Beta and it came out positive. I'm on the progesterone until Monday which is my Beta. My question since I've never been on Progesterone this early is the following:
> 
> 1. Can the Progesterone Suppositories keep me from seeing the bfp?
> 
> 2. Is this all over? I was bummed and figured this cycle is over. My husband thinks its WAY too early. If I was to have the Beta on Monday wouldn't I see something then? I guess being able to see my pregnancy with Amelia before I went in for Beta makes me feel like I'm done with this cycle.
> 
> I'm pretty sad. I'm going to be 39 in May. Not much more time to try for our one more pregnancy. :cry: I AM however grateful for our little girl. She's a great hugger and we love to play. She's such a blessing to have and loving her makes us want just one more.
> 
> I hope I don't sound selfish to those of you who have been trying. It took us 10 years for our little girl. I just was hoping it wouldn't be too late for one more. ((sigh))

Hey there!! The progesterone won't keep you from seeing a BFP, however it could definitly be too early. When you were pregnant with your little girl, you probably implanted on the earlier side (possibly CD6 or 7) which is why you saw a line so soon, but sometimes implantation doesn't happen until CD8-10 and it takes a 2-3 days after implantation for the HCG to show up in our urine to show a BFP on a test which is why if a woman doesn't implant until CD10, they wouldn't test positive until the day before their missed period or the day of their missed period. So you definitely aren't out yet and still have a good chance! Positive thoughts! :dust::dust:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Mommy's Angel said:


> Jazzy, GL!
> 
> Well I'm not sure WHAT to think. I'm 10dpiui but I'm guessing the pain I had the next day "could" have been ovulation which would put TOMORROW 10dpo. I took a test today and there was no line. Not even a little one.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my little girl I was able to test several days prior to Beta and it came out positive. I'm on the progesterone until Monday which is my Beta. My question since I've never been on Progesterone this early is the following:
> 
> 1. Can the Progesterone Suppositories keep me from seeing the bfp?
> 
> 2. Is this all over? I was bummed and figured this cycle is over. My husband thinks its WAY too early. If I was to have the Beta on Monday wouldn't I see something then? I guess being able to see my pregnancy with Amelia before I went in for Beta makes me feel like I'm done with this cycle.
> 
> I'm pretty sad. I'm going to be 39 in May. Not much more time to try for our one more pregnancy. :cry: I AM however grateful for our little girl. She's a great hugger and we love to play. She's such a blessing to have and loving her makes us want just one more.
> 
> I hope I don't sound selfish to those of you who have been trying. It took us 10 years for our little girl. I just was hoping it wouldn't be too late for one more. ((sigh))

Just want to give you some encouragement. I keep hearing women say each of their pregnancies were different as to when they got a bfp. And so don't give up! I will be 39 in July and know the pressure. I hope we both get bfp!


----------



## JazzyFresh

BabyHopes1974 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy, GL!
> 
> Well I'm not sure WHAT to think. I'm 10dpiui but I'm guessing the pain I had the next day "could" have been ovulation which would put TOMORROW 10dpo. I took a test today and there was no line. Not even a little one.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my little girl I was able to test several days prior to Beta and it came out positive. I'm on the progesterone until Monday which is my Beta. My question since I've never been on Progesterone this early is the following:
> 
> 1. Can the Progesterone Suppositories keep me from seeing the bfp?
> 
> 2. Is this all over? I was bummed and figured this cycle is over. My husband thinks its WAY too early. If I was to have the Beta on Monday wouldn't I see something then? I guess being able to see my pregnancy with Amelia before I went in for Beta makes me feel like I'm done with this cycle.
> 
> I'm pretty sad. I'm going to be 39 in May. Not much more time to try for our one more pregnancy. :cry: I AM however grateful for our little girl. She's a great hugger and we love to play. She's such a blessing to have and loving her makes us want just one more.
> 
> I hope I don't sound selfish to those of you who have been trying. It took us 10 years for our little girl. I just was hoping it wouldn't be too late for one more. ((sigh))
> 
> Just want to give you some encouragement. I keep hearing women say each of their pregnancies were different as to when they got a bfp. And so don't give up! I will be 39 in July and know the pressure. I hope we both get bfp!Click to expand...

No, the progesterone will not keep you from seeing a BFP. And honestly, 10DPIUI is very early. My RE said basically I can pee on a darn stick all I want to, but the game isn't over really until I test negative on a beta and then get my period once I stop taking the progesterone. So, have faith hun. I am 36 yrs old and am definitely feeling that sense of urgency. I was married 2 years ago and decided to start trying only a little over a year ago. Boy am I kicking myself in the butt for not starting earlier! lol. Have faith. It will happen for all of us. You are in my thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## we can't wait

Kismat026 said:


> Thanks so much for your input. Yeh we are just patiently waiting for it to arrive. Nothing can ever be easy that's for sure. when are you testing? i have not gotten a blood test yet. AF is supposed to be due tomorrow. So let's see what happens...good luck to you!!

Thanks! I am not too far along in the cycle yet, so no testing for probably 2 weeks. I have an appointment tomorrow to get a scan (CD12) and I guess see about when I'll be getting the shot to trigger ovulation. 

I'm excited to have a plan, and to be actually taking a step in the right direction... but it is really hard for me to optimistic. :wacko:


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies. It's a lot going on! I feel like some one was supposed to get there betas done today? Is somebody keeping a secret? :haha:

Cramping ladies...LOL...I too am a victim of the progesterone cramping...I hate prometrium!

Mommys angel, keep you head up love! It's away to early?

Type A, whats up lady?

Jazzy, when are your betas again?

AFM, just chillin & cramping! LOL got 4 more days to betas...


----------



## Mommy's Angel

karena547 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> Jazzy, GL!
> 
> Well I'm not sure WHAT to think. I'm 10dpiui but I'm guessing the pain I had the next day "could" have been ovulation which would put TOMORROW 10dpo. I took a test today and there was no line. Not even a little one.
> 
> When I was pregnant with my little girl I was able to test several days prior to Beta and it came out positive. I'm on the progesterone until Monday which is my Beta. My question since I've never been on Progesterone this early is the following:
> 
> 1. Can the Progesterone Suppositories keep me from seeing the bfp?
> 
> 2. Is this all over? I was bummed and figured this cycle is over. My husband thinks its WAY too early. If I was to have the Beta on Monday wouldn't I see something then? I guess being able to see my pregnancy with Amelia before I went in for Beta makes me feel like I'm done with this cycle.
> 
> I'm pretty sad. I'm going to be 39 in May. Not much more time to try for our one more pregnancy. :cry: I AM however grateful for our little girl. She's a great hugger and we love to play. She's such a blessing to have and loving her makes us want just one more.
> 
> I hope I don't sound selfish to those of you who have been trying. It took us 10 years for our little girl. I just was hoping it wouldn't be too late for one more. ((sigh))
> 
> Hey there!! The progesterone won't keep you from seeing a BFP, however it could definitly be too early. When you were pregnant with your little girl, you probably implanted on the earlier side (possibly CD6 or 7) which is why you saw a line so soon, but sometimes implantation doesn't happen until CD8-10 and it takes a 2-3 days after implantation for the HCG to show up in our urine to show a BFP on a test which is why if a woman doesn't implant until CD10, they wouldn't test positive until the day before their missed period or the day of their missed period. So you definitely aren't out yet and still have a good chance! Positive thoughts! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Okay, this makes sense to me. Thank you!

Thanks to all of you. As I said, by now I had a positive test so when people told me it was too early I had no clue why.....not even THINKING that implantation could have happened later. So wait until the beta and to see if af happens after stopping progesterone. In other words ...It's not over. :phew:

So glad we have a group like this. This whole process is so unpredictable and stressful sometimes. I'd like to take a vacay at some point. Even a weekend away would be great! My husband has been wanting a trip to Maine. I'm thinking I'd love a weekend trip maybe in June. Would be AWESOME. Would be even nicer if we were pregnant too. Anyone planning a trip somewhere?


----------



## krystinab

Mommy...me, my mom and my sis bdays are all a week apart. Thinking of going to the DR...it would be nice to surprise them with baby news...me and DH have decided that if we're preg we won't tell until 13weeks...even to our families...that would be a lil early but there is no way I could go to the DR with them and not spill the beans...lls


----------



## Kismat026

So it has AF has finally shown her face!! At least now I can move on with my life!!! Will call my doc tomorrow and see what he wants me to do. 

Good luck to the few ladies waiting!!!


----------



## krystinab

Kismat026 said:


> So it has AF has finally shown her face!! At least now I can move on with my life!!! Will call my doc tomorrow and see what he wants me to do.
> 
> Good luck to the few ladies waiting!!!

Sorry to hear that honey :hugs: :flower:


----------



## typeA TTC

Had my beta today - official BFN. We meet with the dr tomorrow to see the next step.


----------



## krystinab

typeA TTC said:


> Had my beta today - official BFN. We meet with the dr tomorrow to see the next step.

Ugghhhhh sorry love...:hugs:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Very sorry ladies. I was really hoping to hear a slew of bfp's. It's not over. We'll get those bfp's soon. :hugs: I know your down but when your done with your cries, brush yourselves off and get ready for the next step whatever you and your husbands decide. Don't give up!

Krystinab, sounds like a fun plan. Can't wait to hear the story when it happens!


----------



## Kismat026

typeA TTC said:


> Had my beta today - official BFN. We meet with the dr tomorrow to see the next step.

Sorry to hear this girl!!! I'm calling mine shortly as well to see what we do next. I have absolutely the worst cramps though!!! Sleeping was on and off because of them last night, i ended up taking an aleve, which helped alot!! On top of all that i have a cold/cough that i caught from little niece last weekend, ughhhh!!!!! Keep us posted on what you are doing!!


----------



## Strawberry13

Kismat and type a so sorry to hear your news. This is a really tough proces, sometimes I wonder why God made it so that you have to wait a full month in between cycles to try again it is just so frustrating. 

Angel mom and krystinab I hear you on the vacation, we have had a trip to the Caribbean planned for this may and were hoping that I'd get preggo by then. Doesn't seem likely but I guess we'll have to just try and relax and at least just get tan. Krystin are u still going to plan to DR even if you dont get preggo? Does anyone else find it so irritating when people say stuff like, 'just go on vacation and relax and it'll just happen' Ugh I could scream at them! 

But anyway my hubby and I had a long talk last night and decided to take a month off from iui. Since we're unexplained and I ovulate on my own there's a tiny chance it could still happen. But he really wanted to do it bc he thinks it won't be so hard when we find out we're not preggo. I don't agree as each month is more devastating than the last but I figured that nothing else has worked so might as well see what happens when we take a short break (I told him no longer than 1 month!). I feel good about our decision today just hope I can be positive the next 4 weeks!


----------



## karena547

typeA TTC said:


> Had my beta today - official BFN. We meet with the dr tomorrow to see the next step.

I'm so sorry! I hope the doctor has a good plan for you moving forward :hugs:


----------



## karena547

Strawberry13 said:


> Kismat and type a so sorry to hear your news. This is a really tough proces, sometimes I wonder why God made it so that you have to wait a full month in between cycles to try again it is just so frustrating.
> 
> Angel mom and krystinab I hear you on the vacation, we have had a trip to the Caribbean planned for this may and were hoping that I'd get preggo by then. Doesn't seem likely but I guess we'll have to just try and relax and at least just get tan. Krystin are u still going to plan to DR even if you dont get preggo? Does anyone else find it so irritating when people say stuff like, 'just go on vacation and relax and it'll just happen' Ugh I could scream at them!
> 
> But anyway my hubby and I had a long talk last night and decided to take a month off from iui. Since we're unexplained and I ovulate on my own there's a tiny chance it could still happen. But he really wanted to do it bc he thinks it won't be so hard when we find out we're not preggo. I don't agree as each month is more devastating than the last but I figured that nothing else has worked so might as well see what happens when we take a short break (I told him no longer than 1 month!). I feel good about our decision today just hope I can be positive the next 4 weeks!

I am right there with you all on the vacation! My husband and I had our one year anniversary trip planned - a week away at a sandals in exuma bahamas and had to cancel it bc of these treatments, I was so upset, but he just told me that he has a weekend away planned (in driving distance since I'll be in the 2ww and wouldn't want to fly)...and it is a surprise so he is going to help me pack my bags next Friday and won't be back to reality until Monday April 1st! It's only a few days away and certainly not in a sunny, warm, area, but I will take it and love it! And the fact that he put it all together just makes me feel like the luckiest wife! 

I think it is so good you can both agree on taking a break, sometimes our bodies just need a break and even if you dont' get pregnant on your month off your body might just be needing it and you come back to treatments to get your BFP!! I hope you'll keep us updated during your break and I'll be KMFX'd for a natural BFP for you!


----------



## krystinab

All this vacation talk makes me feel good!! Heres to womderful vacations :wine:

*Kisamat*, I forget where you are in your cycle but JIC you are preggo use tylenol instead of alieve for the cramps...you dont want to use those NSAID's if your cooking a baby!!

*Strawberry*, a break is a good thing. Maybe you will get that natural BFP!!

*Karena*, cograts on your 1 year anniversary! I hope yall have a great time...

*AFM*, this prometrium has taken me to the next level...I have been an emotional werek...crying and moody...its like PMS on crack. I am really hoping I am pregnant so I can say its all worth it...only a few more days left until test date.


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> All this vacation talk makes me feel good!! Heres to womderful vacations :wine:
> 
> *Kisamat*, I forget where you are in your cycle but JIC you are preggo use tylenol instead of alieve for the cramps...you dont want to use those NSAID's if your cooking a baby!!
> 
> *Strawberry*, a break is a good thing. Maybe you will get that natural BFP!!
> 
> *Karena*, cograts on your 1 year anniversary! I hope yall have a great time...
> 
> *AFM*, this prometrium has taken me to the next level...I have been an emotional werek...crying and moody...its like PMS on crack. I am really hoping I am pregnant so I can say its all worth it...only a few more days left until test date.

lol I was like that too when I was on the progesterone, and the break-outs were so bad it looked like I was going through puberty all over again! lol Oh and I ate everything in sight, that was awful, talk about weight gain! Keeping my fx'd that you get your BFP!! My IUI is tomorrow morning, can't wait!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Hi ladies..

All this vacation talk has me missing the beach and sun. DH and I just got back from Caribbean 2 weeks ago. 
So sad to be back in th cold.


----------



## Strawberry13

Good luck tomorrow Karena how big were your follicles at your last scan? You have a very sweet husband that he's doing all of that for you. Can't wait to hear where he takes you! 

Krystinab I'm praying you get good news in a few days! 

Thanks for the encouragement everyone :)


----------



## karena547

Strawberry13 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Karena how big were your follicles at your last scan? You have a very sweet husband that he's doing all of that for you. Can't wait to hear where he takes you!
> 
> Krystinab I'm praying you get good news in a few days!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement everyone :)

Thanks!! I have one that is about 20mm on my left side and then a few smaller on my right side that probably won't make it...so we are counting on just the one! My doc only wants me to have one, maybe two bc of my age he said the risk of multiples is too high, so I am happy with my one juicy egg! lol


----------



## JazzyFresh

Type A ~ 
I am sorry hun. How are you doing? :hugs:

All ~
Beta is today. I think I really gave up all hope though. I was cramping with bad backache last night. Was using a heating pad to relieve it a bit. It just feels like AF is coming. I even didn't use the progesterone last night. Gave my DH some :sex: action instead!


----------



## karena547

JazzyFresh said:


> Type A ~
> I am sorry hun. How are you doing? :hugs:
> 
> All ~
> Beta is today. I think I really gave up all hope though. I was cramping with bad backache last night. Was using a heating pad to relieve it a bit. It just feels like AF is coming. I even didn't use the progesterone last night. Gave my DH some :sex: action instead!

Ahhh well if you feel you are out at least you got to have some fun w/hubby last night! BUT I am still keeping my FX'd for you!!! Please update us as soon as you know...I will be stalking!! :hugs:


----------



## krystinab

Good luck Jazzy! Are you nervous? What time are you going in?


----------



## 4everWishful

Jazzy, let us know how your appointment goes. We had to cancel our first IUI this month :((. DH got the flu last week and I got it this past week. Today is the first day that I am feeling better. And of course AF came over the weekend........we would have began starting our process for our IUI but the RE thinks we should sit this month out. They would like my dh to have another s/a in about a month before my next cycle starts and then we go from there. 

I was so excitied and ready to start and now we have to wait another entire month. I hope it's worth it in the end..............

---------------------------------------------------
Sept 2011 - Stopped bc, no AF (was told to wait it out for a month or two)
Oct 2011 - married and began trying, BFN
Nov 2011 - AF finally shows up (really heavy and needed a D&C), BFN
Dec 2011-Sep 2012 - Tried naturally, BFN
Oct 2012 - 1000mg of metformin to help regulate cycle, BFN
Nov 2012 - clomid 50 mg cd5-9, BFN
Dec 2012 - clomid 100 mg cd5-9, +OPK cd14, dh test low count/morphology, BFN
Jan 2013 - taken off clomid until dh sees urologist, +OPK cd13, no AF, BFN 
Feb 2013 - AF finally shows up. BFN
Mar 2013 - IUI #1 cancelled due to DH and I getting sick, BFN


----------



## JazzyFresh

The blood test is at 11am... then I get the results anywhere between 2-6pm! Grrrr! lol. I am pretty much thinking this one is a wash. I just want the final verdict so I can move on and start a new cycle!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

JazzyFresh said:


> The blood test is at 11am... then I get the results anywhere between 2-6pm! Grrrr! lol. I am pretty much thinking this one is a wash. I just want the final verdict so I can move on and start a new cycle!

Good luck today


----------



## krystinab

Do we have any Friday beta ladies? Upcoming IUI??


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> Do we have any Friday beta ladies? Upcoming IUI??

My IUI is tomorrow, anyone else???


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi ladies. 

Good Luck *Jazzy*! :hugs:

*Krystinab*, you made me laugh. I'm taking Crinone for progesterone and When you mentioned hormones on crack I just had to laugh. :rofl: We were watching The Chew today and I bawled when the segment came on about retraining the young veterans. My husband just looked on in amazement. :lol: 

I feel like I could have my own "Housewives Of..." I wonder if I'd tip a table over in rage or just sit in front of the fridge with an open container of Haagen Dazs?! :lol:

We REALLY need a vacay. I'm almost thinking of splurging on a Disney Vacay, though I wanted to wait until Amelia was a little older and could enjoy it with a sibling. 

Keep us posted on your next steps everyone! I've been thinking and praying for all of you. It WILL be worth it when your finally holding your little ones. I know it seems far away but if it can happen to me after 10 years, it can happen to anyone. Most of you are all younger than me, most likely in better shape than me and with younger eggs. While it may take longer than expected, I have no doubt you'll fulfill all your dreams ladies! :hugs:


----------



## ajd36

I have an ultrasound in an hour and maybe my first trigger if all looks well. Then the plan is for an IUI tomorrow and Saturday. I'm about the start the TTW again! 

Best of luck everyone!

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Jazzy!

Heading out to enjoy a little bit of sunshine while I can.... plan on going into my appointment nice and relaxed today :)


----------



## typeA TTC

JazzyFresh said:


> The blood test is at 11am... then I get the results anywhere between 2-6pm! Grrrr! lol. I am pretty much thinking this one is a wash. I just want the final verdict so I can move on and start a new cycle!

Good luck Jazzy!!!

We made the decision today to move forward with IVF! I'm so excited....I feel like this might work now!!! :cloud9:


----------



## krystinab

Type A, Im happy you are happy!! FX IVF does the trick!!

Ajd, awesome! Good luck tomorrow & saturday!!


----------



## JazzyFresh

typeA TTC said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> The blood test is at 11am... then I get the results anywhere between 2-6pm! Grrrr! lol. I am pretty much thinking this one is a wash. I just want the final verdict so I can move on and start a new cycle!
> 
> Good luck Jazzy!!!
> 
> We made the decision today to move forward with IVF! I'm so excited....I feel like this might work now!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I think if my insurance covered the IVF, I would have made the same decision. A bit more invasive, but OMG the success rate goes sky high!! 


ALL: Just waiting on my beta results. I really really really... did I say really? lol... Appreciate the support!!! :hugs: This is a sisterhood that I couldn't do without. I think that we all will end up being successful - no matter our difference in fertility issues, our ages, our singlehood or marryhood, or WHATEVER it is! We got this together darn it! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## bubbles1013

I am 6dpIUI and have been having more cm than usual, last night tried to be with DH and there was alot of pressure in my tummy and down below, so it didn't happen :( Is that normal?


----------



## Strawberry13

Type a congrats on your decision. There have been so many ivf successes I think you have a great chance of being one I'd them. Good luck in the coming weeks!! 

Bubbles those sound like really promising signs, fingers crossed for you. 

And good luck at your u/s today!


----------



## Kismat026

So i spoke to my nurse this morning and we're going to meet with my doc next tuesday and talk things through. Let's see how that goes. I'm sure he's going to suggest IUI w/injectibles. I'm CD1 today so i'm not sure what he's going to do for this cycle if anything. Maybe a break month and then we'll go the following month. 

Jazzy best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi all! I've been lurking but had to share. I had my first IUI this morning after taking injectibles. I'm trying to be a single mom by choice and my donor really delivered this month: 57 mil and 22% motility (?) so my everything is crossed that this ends well! I'm excited but trying my best to temper my enthusiasm so I don't get too disappointed if/when I get that BFN in two weeks. Good luck to all and I look forward to seeing everyone's :bfp:


----------



## JazzyFresh

:bfn:

And got SOOOO many crazy twinges and random pains... crrrrrrazy!!!!!! 

It's all good. It was a jacked up timing cycle anyways. And one thing I am looking forward to :wine: WOOHOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## krystinab

JazzyFresh said:


> :bfn:
> 
> And got SOOOO many crazy twinges and random pains... crrrrrrazy!!!!!!
> 
> It's all good. It was a jacked up timing cycle anyways. And one thing I am looking forward to :wine: WOOHOO!!! :happydance:

Damn girlie I'm sorry...glad you can have a drink...have a good night lady!


----------



## typeA TTC

Jazzy- I'm sorry!! Is it on to another IUI cycle?

I am so pleased to be moving on. We are so blessed to have such wonderful insurance, so all we will have to pay is a $40 copay for pretty much the whole thing. We will have to pay for freezing though...which is interesting. It's like renting a storage unit for your little eggs every year. We will use all the eggs we fertilize so that we don't destroy any embryos. But if we get too many eggs we will not fertilize them all (we will freeze them though) so that we won't have too many to freeze. My DH is a little nervous but I can't wait. Interesting thing though. My insurance is making DH give 2 samples to test morphology - which isn't a problem, but also to test DNA something and antibody something. Which I haven't read much about. 

Fingers crossed for all those left to still test!!!


----------



## ajd36

Suzy_Q: Welcome and best of luck with your IUI.  I'm also a Single Mother Choice and using donor sperm. I just saw his baby picture for the first time this morning when I picked up my samples and he was just so beautiful as a baby, it brought tears to my eyes.

Jazzy: So sorry to hear your news, please enjoy a glass of wine tonight. I think I have to pass on wine tonight at dinner with the girls....I am taking my trigger shot after 10pm!

My ultrasound went good, and she okayed me for the IUI's Fri&Sat. She was hoping for less of a response than last month but I ended with a bigger response. Two >20, four 18-20 and three 14-18. I WILL be feeling ovulation this month....oye!

Keeping my fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Good luck ladies!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey girls! Just checking in on you ladies. I see some are coming up to their IUI's and some are gearing up for another cycle or IVF. :hugs: I wish you all the very best!

As for me ~ The spotting is over :happydance: 4 days of on and off spotting. I only needed to use a liner. Don't know what's going on. If no period by April 15th, I go in for ultrasound and bloodwork. But I'll be testing with a hpt before then just to make sure, you never know and this spotting is really weird for me. I also broke out all over my chest. I feel like a teenager! Ugh! What's going on here? :rofl:


----------



## typeA TTC

August- did you take the trigger and then do TI? Maybe there's a chance you are pregnant!!!


----------



## karena547

Hi ladies! Just got back from my IUI! All went well and now for the dreaded 2 week wait! Start progesterone suppositories tommorrow, but for now just resting and enjoying my medicine free day!!


----------



## Mommy81

karena547 said:


> Hi ladies! Just got back from my IUI! All went well and now for the dreaded 2 week wait! Start progesterone suppositories tommorrow, but for now just resting and enjoying my medicine free day!!

Yayy! Best of luck to you Karena!!:happydance:


----------



## augustluvers

typeA TTC said:


> August- did you take the trigger and then do TI? Maybe there's a chance you are pregnant!!!

No trigger and no intercourse after they cancelled my cycle. However, I spoke with the FS and they informed me that I may have ovulated a day or two before I went in for my final ultrasound, so there is a chance. I'm thinking of testing this weekend and if nothing, they I'll keep waiting


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi Ladies,

Excited for all of you in the TWW and those gearing up for a new cycle.

I'm still waiting. I don't really feel any different so I'm guessing I'm out this cycle BUT I had to share a funny story.

My husband is an RN on a cardiac unit and there had been an accidental "spilling of the beans" of one of the nurses there before she wanted anyone to know by a nurse manager. My husband is not the type to really BELIEVE anything unless it's from the horses mouth so to say. Well, He called me to tell me that his coworker is pregnant...with TRIPLETS! 

That's not all...She did 3 cycles of IUI with clomid and another 3 with the exact same drugs I'm on. On her very last covered cycle, she was pregnant....With 3!

Doug said, "I almost pissed my pants when she told me it was Dr. Kiltz and the same drugs with IUI that WE'RE doing". :rofl:

Obviously outcomes may vary as they say in commercials. :lol: but I had to laugh when my husband called frantically telling me that she told him she WAS in fact carrying triplets from her 6th cycle (third from injectables with IUI) from OUR Dr. He was quite funny!

The funny thing about this girl is she's had some pretty strange things happen to her. Before she got married her fiance (now husband) accidentally totaled her new car. They purchased a new one and she went to a big mall around here but when she came out there was no car to be found....it was stolen! She's had some really funny things happen but this just took the cake. Could you IMAGINE? Triplets! Holy Cats! Talk about having your family all in one dose. :rofl: Bless her sweet little heart!


----------



## krystinab

Mommy's Angel....thats scarry!! Triplets!! Thats 1 too many for me!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

krystinab said:


> Mommy's Angel....thats scarry!! Triplets!! Thats 1 too many for me!

If I'm being honest, while I'd love twins or triplets, because I have incompetent cervical issues this would be WAY too stressful for me. I lost my son at 22wks and my cervical length dwindled with Amelia around wk 19. With twins it'd be around 18wks and triplets....:wacko: I couldn't even FATHOM. 

In all likelihood we're older than this girl and her husband so our odds for multiples would be lower. Though they keep saying they're HIGHER with meds. As long as it's not an octomom kind of thing. I go in already knowing that preterm labor and a dwindling cervical length is a given. So any kind of multiples aside from the twins would be a clear concern for Doug and I. 

It DID make me think of something though. A couple young girls from the hospital have had fertility treatment and there are a lot of young girls in here as well. Aside from maybe the male aspect of count, etc and in women with cysts or lining issue I wonder why so many women are having fertility issues? Do any of you wonder that? I wonder all the time if this is a new thing or if it's gotten worse over history. If that's the case, is it because we're all waiting until we're older to have families? I mean in our great grandparents day I think they married straight out of their teens didn't they? Just a bit of nonsensical stuff I was thinking about.


On another note, dh took the minivan to be looked at and we ended up leaving 700.00 later. My guess it when we got new tires this past summer, they put them in wrong and ruined the bearings and such.:wacko: I tried not to panic. Grateful for an emergency fund but I hope nothing more goes wrong or we're in deep doodoo. :blush::shrug::haha:

Hoping your all doing well!


----------



## krystinab

Hey ladies, just stopping by to say good morning!! Hopefully everyone had a nice relaxing weekend :)


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> Hey ladies, just stopping by to say good morning!! Hopefully everyone had a nice relaxing weekend :)

Do you have your beta today?!?!?!! :test:


----------



## krystinab

karena547 said:


> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just stopping by to say good morning!! Hopefully everyone had a nice relaxing weekend :)
> 
> Do you have your beta today?!?!?!! :test:Click to expand...

Yup! Went this morning :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Good luck Krystina 

What is the name of the injection/med that gives you a positive hpt bc its hcg? 

I want to know if I'm given that so not to test with hpt.

TIA!!!


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just stopping by to say good morning!! Hopefully everyone had a nice relaxing weekend :)
> 
> Do you have your beta today?!?!?!! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! Went this morning :)Click to expand...

EEeeekkkk!!! That means I'll be stalking you all day!! Praying for a BFP for you and KMFX'd!!!


----------



## krystinab

Breaking Dawn said:


> Good luck Krystina
> 
> What is the name of the injection/med that gives you a positive hpt bc its hcg?
> 
> I want to know if I'm given that so not to test with hpt.
> 
> TIA!!!

Ovidryl was the name of mine


----------



## Mommy81

Yay:happydance: Krystina! I am wishing your tons of :dust:


----------



## ajd36

Keeping my hopes up for you today!!!! Best of luck girl :)


----------



## JazzyFresh

Mommy's Angel ~

Your thought process is interesting... I wonder if the fertility industry and just education more people to look into their reproductive issues? Who knows how many people went YEARS without conceiving years ago or not at all. 


Krystina ~

I am with Karena and totally STALKING!!!!! lol. :happydance:


All - so I stopped the progesterone with my last dosage on Wednesday night. I got my negative beta on Thursday. Still waiting on my lovely AF to show her ugly face. It only took 2 days off the progesterone last time. WTH! :growlmad:


----------



## we can't wait

krystinab said:


> karena547 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krystinab said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just stopping by to say good morning!! Hopefully everyone had a nice relaxing weekend :)
> 
> Do you have your beta today?!?!?!! :test:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup! Went this morning :)Click to expand...

Eek! When are you expecting your results? 


Well, I had my IUI yesterday morning! Looks like everything went well. After wash, DH's sperm was around 24 million and 95% motility! I start progesterone suppositories tonight. :D I'm excited, but reallyyy hating this two week wait.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

I skipped beta testing today. I was just not in the mood. I know I'm prolonging the inevitable but since my husband has to go to the Dr.'s in the city tomorrow, I figured I'd wait and go then. I've tested and nothing. 

I kinda figured this cycle was over. I don't feel any different. In fact, I feel BETTER. Not bloated, I feel as though I've LOST weight and my hormones are back to normal. 

Thought about skipping the next cycle since this last one was SO tough, but my husband and I decided to move forward. I'll share more once the beta results are back after tomorrow. It would surprise the heck out of me if it was positive. With PCOS I don't usually get a period but I've had progesterone so I may get "something". ((sigh))

Love to you all. Hope your weekend was lovely.


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Krystina
> 
> What is the name of the injection/med that gives you a positive hpt bc its hcg?
> 
> I want to know if I'm given that so not to test with hpt.
> 
> TIA!!!
> 
> Ovidryl was the name of mineClick to expand...

And??? BFP????


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi girls! So, still no period. I called the office last night and talked to the triage nurse for my RE. She told me that it could take up to 10 days to get my period. I asked her why it only took 2 last cycle... she goes oh... hmm... well if you don't get it by the 10th day, please come in for a pregnancy test. WTF!! Is it just a guessing game or what?!?

Krystina, are you PG?!? Come on girl!!!!!


----------



## krystinab

SOrry ladies I didnt post...BFN...offcially CD1...DH doesnt want to try IUI again he doesnt think the odds are worth it...he said we should save up for IVF...I am just a ball of pure emotion right now...I know I wont be jumping right into another IUI...just not sure what I should do...


----------



## Strawberry13

I'm so sorry krystinab the news sucks no matter how prepared you are for it. Sending hugs. 

Can you schedule a call with your dr for the next few days so that you can discuss your odds and also next steps before you'd have to start taking the drugs again for this cycle? 

Hang in there in a few days you'll probably feel better.


----------



## karena547

krystinab said:


> SOrry ladies I didnt post...BFN...offcially CD1...DH doesnt want to try IUI again he doesnt think the odds are worth it...he said we should save up for IVF...I am just a ball of pure emotion right now...I know I wont be jumping right into another IUI...just not sure what I should do...

Ugh, I am sooo sorry, that news is always devastating and never easy to hear. I will say that our clinic does give the best advice though on your chances of IUI vs IVF and whether or not to continue on the road you are going down or not. I am not sure if you follow SG's facebook page but I am on there and the ladies are unbelievably supportive and can give you suggestions on what to do based on their journeys with SG...I made a fake FB page to keep all my friends/family out of it on my regular FB page (as most ladies do on that page) and have made so many SG friends that help me based on their current or past journey w/SG (I ask questions about meds, to success stories as do others so you get to read it all)...hope to see you on there :hug:


----------



## Mommy's Angel

krystinab said:


> SOrry ladies I didnt post...BFN...offcially CD1...DH doesnt want to try IUI again he doesnt think the odds are worth it...he said we should save up for IVF...I am just a ball of pure emotion right now...I know I wont be jumping right into another IUI...just not sure what I should do...

So sorry. :hugs: Hunny you do what YOU feel your up for. I can share that with my own experience it took 3 tries with IUI and that was out of 5 with one not having good results so we passed and the other I hyperstimmed.

Dougs coworker who did similar protocol like us did 6 cycles. 1st 3 with clomid which bombed (can we PLEASE stop wasting money and time on a crap drug that almost never works? I wish it wasn't protocol for insurance) then she did 3 cycles of injectables with her 3rd try leading to the triplets she's pregnant with. 

Only YOU know what you and your hubby can handle. I have had great luck with IUI but only after several rounds. Some just don't like going through this over and over again. They'd rather use the money for the IVF treatments. That too is OKAY! Take some time to mourn this cycle but don't let it get you down dear friend! You'll have your sweet baby. It may take longer, but all this heartache will be worth it when your FINALLY holding that little one. Trust me when I say it. One traumatic loss and 10 years later I have my little girl. Even in my sadness I know I have a precious gift. I am NO DIFFERENT than any of you. I have no doubt that your dream will come true.:hugs::flower:



AFM now....I'm also out and like you Krystinab, the darn witch showed up LITERALLY after I took the flipping Beta. :growlmad::wacko: 

We've decided to go right to another cycle...that is of course baring in mind the baseline comes out okay and I don't have cysts left over thanks to hyperstimming. If I'm out this month, I'm going to have a juice fast based on "fat, sick and nearly dead". I've gained 9 pounds and that is more than my prepregnancy weight with my daughter. Started juicing this morning and went out for a hike with hubby and daughter. I figure I'll just keep working on mind, body and health and OF COURSE spirit if I HAVE to wait. 

So now that I "think" I'll be having the next IUI in April, do we move to another thread or do we stay in here??

Krystina, I DO pray that whatever decision you make that you know you'll be in my thoughts and prayers. Same as you other ladies that were out along with me. I know for most in here this is your 1st that your waiting for. I know SO MUCH what it's like to long so much for that baby and everything seem so out of touch. Just know that it's not impossible and while it takes patience and a whole lot of tears & courage, you'll be so glad you kept moving forward!

PS., what is the abbreviation SB mean? I had no clue what that was. 


:hug: to you all!:flower:

Hopefully this cycle will prove to be a little better. Last cycle was a NIGHTMARE!


----------



## Breaking Dawn

krystinab said:


> SOrry ladies I didnt post...BFN...offcially CD1...DH doesnt want to try IUI again he doesnt think the odds are worth it...he said we should save up for IVF...I am just a ball of pure emotion right now...I know I wont be jumping right into another IUI...just not sure what I should do...

Soo sorry Hun :hugs:

Like others have said....you do what's right for you. That BFP is coming :flower:


----------



## Kismat026

krystinab said:


> SOrry ladies I didnt post...BFN...offcially CD1...DH doesnt want to try IUI again he doesnt think the odds are worth it...he said we should save up for IVF...I am just a ball of pure emotion right now...I know I wont be jumping right into another IUI...just not sure what I should do...

So sorry for the BFN!! those really suck big time. but you will know what you need to do. have a few glasses of wine and take it easy. keep yourself busy and pamper yourself!!! we will all get our BFP's before we know it!!!


----------



## Kismat026

So ladies we had our consult with my current doc yesterday and we are moving on to IVF!!! I know right finally!! i can't believe, i'm excited, scared shitless, and nervous and a whole bunch of other emotions. So this morning i made my appt. with the new doc. So we will be seeing him in 2 weeks. So i'm thinking if all goes well we will go through the process sometime in may or june. I just want to thank all of you for your help and support through this so far!!! 

We will get our BFP's one way or another!!!!!


----------



## 4everWishful

So sorry for everyone on the BFN. Hang in there and be strong, you will get your BFPs soon. Krystinab my dh is kind of similar to yours. We are still waiting to try our first IUI next month since only one is covered by insurance and after that we will need to decide if we move on to IVF. I don't know.......although I heard that three IUIs in three months gives someone like a 35% (all three months combined) of success and after three tries, your percentage drops and you are better off doing IVF. Just take time and you and your dh will figure out the best path forward for the both of you.

Has anyone heard of mini IVF? After our attempt at an IUI or two, we may move to IVF and I have been doing some reading on mini IVF. Any advice? I know it's less meds and cheaper.......


----------



## Amelia8083

So I took an frer hpt about an hour ago and got a super faint line. I took my trigger 13 days ago, so is it possible that this is just from the shot still? If it were a true positive it would probably be darker at 12 dpo, right? The only reason I am questioning it is because I did another frer 2 days ago and it really didn't change that much in darkness. I'm not getting my hopes up but it is nice to still see a line there. :blush:


----------



## usamom

Oh Amelia- I bet it's a bfp!! Is the line pink?


----------



## Mommy81

Amelia8083 said:


> So I took an frer hpt about an hour ago and got a super faint line. I took my trigger 13 days ago, so is it possible that this is just from the shot still? If it were a true positive it would probably be darker at 12 dpo, right? The only reason I am questioning it is because I did another frer 2 days ago and it really didn't change that much in darkness. I'm not getting my hopes up but it is nice to still see a line there. :blush:

Trigger should be long gone! Sounds like it could be a BFP!:happydance:


----------



## ajd36

I tested my trigger shot out today, 6days after the test.

Congrats! That sounds like a BFP to me!!


----------



## Amelia8083

usamom said:


> Oh Amelia- I bet it's a bfp!! Is the line pink?

The line was pink but it was so faint that I didn't notice the second line at first. I probably should have waited and taken it with fmu.


----------



## Amelia8083

Well my period is due tomorrow, I think. So, I will just have to wait it out I guess. Still not getting my hopes up though! Thanks ladies. :flower:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Anyone have lots of creamy white discharge on CD10?

This is my first IUI and my first time taking Puregon injection.

I've never had this much CM...


----------



## augustluvers

Breaking Dawn said:


> Anyone have lots of creamy white discharge on CD10?
> 
> This is my first IUI and my first time taking Puregon injection.
> 
> I've never had this much CM...

Puregon, Menupor and Bravelle can do this. I remember thinking that I was ovulating lol I would say that it's normal. If you are having ovary pain, I would contact your doctor, but it's normal to have excess discharge while on injection medications.


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Baseline today and sono tomorrow to be sure there are no cysts. I'm on CD3 though they're counting it as cd 2 because I got af in the afternoon. Will see after tomorrows appointment if I sit it out or move to the next cycle.


----------



## 4everWishful

Mommy's Angel.....we will hopefully we doing our first IUI this month. I have pcos.....so my question is that when I go in for my baseline ultrasounds, wouldn't it show cysts because of the pcos? Are those the types of cysts that you are talking about or are you referring to cysts brought on by medications and hormone pills/shots?


----------



## Mommy's Angel

4everWishful said:


> Mommy's Angel.....we will hopefully we doing our first IUI this month. I have pcos.....so my question is that when I go in for my baseline ultrasounds, wouldn't it show cysts because of the pcos? Are those the types of cysts that you are talking about or are you referring to cysts brought on by medications and hormone pills/shots?

PCOS have a chain of cysts usual around or near the ovary. You don't always have to have them but much of the time they are present.

The cyst I have is from hyperstimming. I have one cyst leftover because of it that's 4cm x 4cm. Usually that will put you out for a month and it goes down. It happened once when we were trying for Amelia. 

Some nurses and medical staff seem to think hyperstimming is great and usually gets women to pregnancy. It is in fact a PITA and can not only be a danger but also cause cysts that will take you out of another cycle if they should persist. We'll see what happens in a weeks time. I go for another sonogram to check. 

I may also ask for another nurse if this one continues NOT to listen to me. The clinical ones are always in too much of a hurry. It's a negative in my opinion and doesn't help to achieve a pregnancy. I have NO PROBLEM telling them to slow it down, look me in the eye, tell me what my labs were and how big the cysts or follies are. 

So to answer, the cyst is because of the medication. Cystic ovaries on the other hand usually have a chain of cysts which are present. Next time you go in for a baseline sono, ask if they see any cysts from the PCOS. Sometimes they may be so small that they cannot tell other times they may not be present.


----------

